# The Official League of Legends Thread - - - Part 20



## Tazmo (Oct 15, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 15, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Darth (Oct 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Vkgpe2-DF74[/YOUTUBE]

There goes more of my precious brain cells...


----------



## Guiness (Oct 15, 2013)

i wanted first post of new thread


----------



## Santí (Oct 15, 2013)

Scumbags do not require brain cells for their profession; nor are they required for LoL, based on the majority player base.

You'll be fine.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 15, 2013)

Startin fresh, practicing da Jinx.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> [YOUTUBE]Vkgpe2-DF74[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> There goes more of my precious brain cells...



when ace sees this he might consider getting a change of gender. D:


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't know why I watched that


----------



## Darth (Oct 15, 2013)

4N said:


> i wanted first post of new thread


SUCK TO BE YOU HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Sant? said:


> Scumbags do not require brain cells for their profession; nor are they required for LoL, based on the majority player base.
> 
> You'll be fine.


whew. thought I was in trouble for a moment there.


Demonic Shaman said:


> I don't know why I watched that





Doublelift dabesto. 

And Gunza seemingly doesn't speaka da english very well.



Blaze vs Sword about to start.

I feel like I'm the only guy who still watches OGN...

and who nuked the thread rating lol? we're still on the first page ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Seems like Blaze has a whole new team.

Daydream and Emperor joining the CJ ranks. 

still rooting for Sword to win tho.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 15, 2013)

i swear you could beat kass in lane terribly

but a couple kills is all he needs to get back in the game

why is kass even a champion 

meanwhile in ogn, daydream derping all day long. 

this game pretty close so far. nagne and cain rly placing some nice ults/stuns.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 15, 2013)

Can't watch OGN cause playing Civ 5.


----------



## Darth (Oct 15, 2013)

whoa, flame is a monster on Shen. 

Where can I find out what runes/masteries setup he's using?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 15, 2013)

Wadafa, Leona jungle!??! lol
If this succeeds, Solo que prepare your anus!


----------



## Darth (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## Darth (Oct 15, 2013)

Not sure if serious...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 15, 2013)

Well obviously not the whole bottles, otherwise I would die.
Since I was never alcoholic, I'll drink now and then, not gonna lie.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 15, 2013)

So I just played 2 different sessions of Civ 5, you learn quickly but managing the happiness is god awful and takes ages to learn it would seem.

Fun game though.


----------



## Treerone (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh shit that was a great second game.


----------



## Darth (Oct 15, 2013)

Treerone said:


> Oh shit that was a great second game.



casters are overrating it imo. 

but yeah that turnaround fight was great. And that Jax splitpush was superpro. 

Good game. Great? Not really that great.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 15, 2013)

so league was updating and bam update failed. 

what do I do c_c


----------



## Darth (Oct 15, 2013)

restart your launcher.

if it's still not updating, click the repair button at the top of your launcher. 

if that still doesn't work, reinstall the game


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you, repair worked.

I used to play LoL a ton, but quit to play Dota 2 when it released to try it out. I have to say I went back and played LoL again and I feels like I'm not in uncharted territory anymore. At least I can say I played both games now, and not just be stereotypical about which game is better or worse.

Never really posted here before, nice to meet you all. If this is anything like the Dota 2 thread then all you all talk about it the pro games. xD


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 15, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> Thank you, repair worked.
> 
> I used to play LoL a ton, but quit to play Dota 2 when it released to try it out. I have to say I went back and played LoL again and I feels like I'm not in uncharted territory anymore. At least I can say I played both games now, and not just be stereotypical about which game is better or worse.
> 
> Never really posted here before, nice to meet you all. If* this is anything like the Dota 2 thread then all you all talk about it the pro games*. xD



Hahahahahahhahahahaha


----------



## Chausie (Oct 15, 2013)

login music worked once yesterday

gone back to not working again today. anyone else get this?



Sasume Uchiha said:


> Thank you, repair worked.
> 
> I used to play LoL a ton, but quit to play Dota 2 when it released to try it out. I have to say I went back and played LoL again and I feels like I'm not in uncharted territory anymore. At least I can say I played both games now, and not just be stereotypical about which game is better or worse.
> 
> Never really posted here before, nice to meet you all. If this is anything like the Dota 2 thread then all you all talk about it the pro games. xD



sometimes we talk about that, most of the time we talk about other things


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 15, 2013)

We talk about the pro games when they're on going, but other than that we talk about all kind of useless shit, we're more like a group convo of friends now.

We don't even stay on the topic of LoL a lot of the times.

What server do you play on and what's your IGN? Depending on where you are some people can add you and maybe play with you.


----------



## αce (Oct 15, 2013)

flames shen is fucking retarded
i saw him once taunt a sona then flash and taunt the twith who was on another angle
next level


----------



## αce (Oct 15, 2013)

in regards to the making the silmarillion animated
i wouldn't mind if they made it like the dvd extras for game of thrones
it can't be one movie though


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQLgVKyrDPg[/youtube]


----------



## αce (Oct 15, 2013)

tl;dr stannis is a boss and balon is a little bitch


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 15, 2013)

The taunt you just described has been done multiple times in Korea, by not even top tier top laners.

MVP Blue top laner landed a 2 man taunt then flash for another 2 in another angle.


----------



## αce (Oct 15, 2013)

> MVP Blue top laner landed a 2 man taunt then flash for another 2 in another angle.



dude thats some next level shit


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 15, 2013)

αce said:


> flames shen is fucking retarded
> i saw him once taunt a sona then flash and taunt the twith who was on another angle
> next level



Dyrus almost pulled off that same move. He missed the initial taunt on Zyra by a hair, then flash the other way for Anivia. Dyrus confirmed half Korean. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qT-fiFdFAGg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αce (Oct 15, 2013)

til: dyrus op


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 15, 2013)

If that's next level then I've done next level things a few times as Shen too.

Honestly, you hype up things way too much, doing a taunt like that isn't as hard as you would expect it to be.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 15, 2013)

And to add on to that, the flash Dyrus made there wasn't needed at all.


----------



## Santí (Oct 15, 2013)

4N said:


> i swear you could beat kass in lane terribly
> 
> but a couple kills is all he needs to get back in the game
> 
> why is kass even a champion



Riven, Fiora, and Tryndamere all pretty much do the same shit 

Especially fucking Fiora, for every fucking Fiora I've seen go like 0/2 in lane and then suddenly quadra kill and stomp us all from there....


----------



## αce (Oct 15, 2013)

ok buddy
say what you will, but taunting one person point blank and then having the ability to realize you can get another person by flashing during mid taunt on another angle is not easy


taunt flash isn't hard
taunting and then picking another target mid taunt is






















oh and i remember how much shit u and hady gave me on skype when i said skt t1 wasn't beatable in a best of 5 when i declared that they would definitely win if they got to the semi's

/gloat


----------



## αce (Oct 15, 2013)

/onlychancetogloatsinceallmyfavouriteteamssuck


----------



## Santí (Oct 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> If that's next level then I've done next level things a few times as Shen too.



Yet you can't ulti right as Shen?

/Ijk


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't recall saying SKT T1 wasn't gonna win worlds, if anything, I always said that.

But saying they can't lose a Bo5 is still dumb as fuck and I'll always think you're retarded for that.

After all, you're the same person who thought Blaze was unbeatable and Ozone would stomp, look at how that turned out.


----------



## αce (Oct 15, 2013)

im doing this to my dog


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 15, 2013)

Looks like a Dungeon Finder system akin to WoW's is being developed.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 15, 2013)

so apprently that EU superteam mentioned a few weeks ago is actually happening

Froggen/Edward/Freeze/Shook/Jwaow


----------



## Shingy (Oct 15, 2013)

TF's an amazing champ.

Rengar and I ultied and single handedly finished a game that was against us. We killed their nexus turrets and nexus while they were pushing out waves.


----------



## OS (Oct 15, 2013)

fapping


----------



## Mio (Oct 15, 2013)

Finally made it back in Gold after I decayed.

I disconnect in like over half my games >_>


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 15, 2013)

Pretty sure you should delete that last part.
Unless there's a dupe account you wanna start.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 15, 2013)

They bringing back the old Log in screen?


----------



## Maerala (Oct 15, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Especially fucking Fiora, for every fucking Fiora I've seen go like 0/2 in lane and then suddenly quadra kill and stomp us all from there....


----------



## OS (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## Darth (Oct 15, 2013)

αce said:


> /onlychancetogloatsinceallmyfavouriteteamssuck


If it makes you feel any better, current iteration of Blaze looks really strong. Daydream and Emperor (formerly Tabi) are meshing with the team really well. 


Lord Genome said:


> so apprently that EU superteam mentioned a few weeks ago is actually happening
> 
> Froggen/Edward/Freeze/Shook/Jwaow


who the fuck is Jwaow? And Froggen isn't leaving EG bro. 


Mio said:


> Finally made it back in Gold after I decayed.
> 
> I disconnect in like over half my games >_>



Cool congrats Mio! Cutting it close, only two weeks before the deadline.


----------



## Darth (Oct 15, 2013)

Also, COME AND AND SLAM. HERE COMES VI!


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 15, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> so apprently that EU superteam mentioned a few weeks ago is actually happening
> 
> Froggen/Edward/Freeze/Shook/Jwaow





Super team spectator with some pretty decent commentary


----------



## Chausie (Oct 15, 2013)

watching a stream on this 'eu super team' thing, the guy is calling them by the names they are rumoured as.

i will laugh so much if it ends up being some relative 'nobodies' compared to say, froggen and edward


----------



## Magic (Oct 15, 2013)

Link to these games please?

the korean stuff/edit


----------



## Chausie (Oct 15, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Link to these games please?





2 posts above yours!


----------



## Darth (Oct 15, 2013)

eu scene getting trolled...


----------



## Chausie (Oct 15, 2013)

i do hope so darth, will be hilarious


----------



## Magic (Oct 15, 2013)

playing rank....

im heca, top nasus....

we 2v5 their entire team at the mid inhib, smash them, and get the ace and two nexus turrets.

omg lifesteal OP. I was calling all team plays that game, amazing what good team positioning can do o.o


----------



## Sansa (Oct 15, 2013)

At 0 lp.

What does this fucking guy do in the *ranked* lobby?

Troll with jungle fucking twitch.

Fuck this game.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 15, 2013)

How is jungle Twitch troll


Stop blaming picks in Bronze, dude.
As long as they aren't picking Clarity Zac i don't see problem with them playing anything from Garen Jungle to Nocturne mid lane. Honestly, what is this need you have that requires others to only play FoTM picks?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 15, 2013)

People in LoL complain about champ picks so fucking much, my God. I've seen people cry because guys want to support with Karma. One of the advantages for Dota for sure...


----------



## αce (Oct 15, 2013)

fuck karma support tbh
pick pantheon or something


----------



## Chausie (Oct 15, 2013)

what's with your hatred of karma support?


----------



## Sansa (Oct 15, 2013)

Dunno how we won so easily with a solo bot and duo jungle but, w/e.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> How is jungle Twitch troll
> 
> 
> Stop blaming picks in Bronze, dude.
> As long as they aren't picking Clarity Zac i don't see problem with them playing anything from Garen Jungle to Nocturne mid lane. Honestly, what is this need you have that requires others to only play FoTM picks?


Twitch is not a jungler and I already locked in J4 leaving Varus alone, since obviously, he went jungle twitch.

And when did I say he had to play a fotm pick?

I don't care if it's fotm or not, just as long as it makes sense.
If it was norms I wouldn't have cared, but I don't play ranked to fuck around and have jungle twitches on my team.


----------



## Treerone (Oct 15, 2013)

What's wrong with twitch jungle.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 15, 2013)

1 it's ranked

2 Varus had to solo bot

3 it's ranked

Those are things you really should only do in normals.

Ranked isn't for fun, normals are, you could play Soraka mid in normals and I'd laugh about it with you but don't do it in ranked.


----------



## Magic (Oct 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> How is jungle Twitch troll
> 
> 
> Stop blaming picks in Bronze, dude.
> As long as they aren't picking Clarity Zac i don't see problem with them playing anything from Garen Jungle to Nocturne mid lane. Honestly, what is this need you have that requires others to only play FoTM picks?


stealth, slow and that ult.

I played with a jungle twitch like 2 days ago, was alright.
FOTM has nothing to do with this situation lol.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 15, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Twitch is not a jungler and I already locked in J4 leaving Varus alone, since obviously, he went jungle twitch.
> 
> And when did I say he had to play a fotm pick?
> 
> ...



I've played J4 top lane in ranked but he is a jungler right
I've played Poppy in Plat and she is not a viable champ right.

Jungle Twitch was played way back, it's still legit just harder to execute correctly due to how squishy he is and that he got nerfed, but it's still viable.
Like, you can play Skarner mid and still stomp easily in Bronze/Silver. If you have the mechanics it won't matter what you play. Get rid of that shitty attitude of yours.

Just cause it doesn't make sense to you doesn't mean it's not a viable/legit pick.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 15, 2013)

Jarvan top has always been viable so I don't see your point.
Jarvan and others are viable as both junglers and top laners (see Elise), so I really don't see your point.

Poppy is viable, all you have to do is survive laning, same with Kassadin.
There is literally no safe match up for him in this meta, but he's still viable, no?

Twitch is not a jungler, he doesn't belong in the jungle and never should be in the jungle.
I guess Vayne jungle is viable/legit going by your logic, no?


----------



## Treerone (Oct 15, 2013)

Twitch can AoE clear (somewhat) with W and E. He also has stealth ganks.

You can't really compare that to Vayne.

It's not the best pick but there's worse.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 15, 2013)

Also, you're still missing my entire point completely.

The only reason I had a problem with him going twitch jungle was because it was ranked.
There are things you should and shouldn't do in ranked, and twitch jungle is one of them.
Xin could've easily just went to twitch while he was at red and killed him, but he was scared of me being near enough to respond.

I don't care what anyone plays in normals, you could play Kennen adc or TF adc and I'll laugh about it because Normals are for fun and there is no consequence to losing.
Ranked isn't for fun and is purely competitive, Twitch could've easily been fucked in the jungle and we'd have a useless twitch and a solo bot Varus.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 15, 2013)

Luckily enough, Xin was dense and never ganked Varus even when he was in a 2v1 situation which allowed me to just gank bot after every jungle clear and feed him kills.

Also, you fail to understand how seriously I take ranked games.
I'm trying for silver before the season ends, meaning I want no nonsense in my games at all.
You can play the stupidest shit in a normal game and it would be jokes, but not in ranked.


----------



## αce (Oct 15, 2013)

yo old twitch jungle was op as fuck


----------



## αce (Oct 15, 2013)

or more specifically, twitch in the season 2 jungle was retarded
red buff+poison?

c ya son


----------



## Chausie (Oct 15, 2013)

i don't think i've ever played with a twitch jungle who didn't end up wrecking the enemies face


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 15, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Jarvan top has always been viable so I don't see your point.
> Jarvan and others are viable as both junglers and top laners (see Elise), so I really don't see your point.
> 
> *Poppy is viable, all you have to do is survive laning*, same with Kassadin.
> ...



All Twitch has to do is survive being counter-jungled
See how that works

To adress your Vayne question, the reason she can't be played jungle aside from lack of gold, is that her ganks are way worse where as Twitch's ganks are very, very deadly.



Jiyeon said:


> Also, you're still missing my entire point completely.
> 
> The only reason I had a problem with him going twitch jungle was because it was ranked.
> There are things you should and shouldn't do in ranked, and twitch jungle is one of them.
> ...



No one here is talking about normals. Twitch is completely fine in the jungle and the older players in this thread will confirm. A few weeks ago i was checking LoLking for lpayers with most amount of Twitch games, one of them which was i think high Plat and had shitload of Twitch games, when i checked his match history it was full of Twitch Jungle in ranked (With fucking TP as a secondary summoner spell). Most of them were wins.

You don't seem to understand. Your team doesn't have to have FotM Picks (you are continuously indirectly stating that what isn't played is obviously troll pick) for you to progress. The point is, if you are good enough, you can easily fucking carry with Hybrid Mid Gragas and Support Riven on your team.

W/E, be ignorant.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 15, 2013)

I have lol. It's the worse when he falls behind.
Like more than any other jungler that comes to mind.


----------



## αce (Oct 15, 2013)

okay to be fair to jiyeon, if the twitch doesn't know what he's doing he just ends up being dead weight
and its bronze - so he probably didn't know


----------



## Sansa (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm talking about normals you half wit.
I've said that the only problem I had with him going jungle twitch was because it was ranked about 6 times by now.


Are you daft?

I don't care about fotm picks, I care about safe picks.
I'd rather have a low risk/low reward jungler than a twitch jungle who can easily get shitted on by a hyper aggressive enemy jungler in my ranked games.

You keep going off and arguing some point about jungle twitch being viable when I said more than once that it should only be done in normals because of how high risk/high reward it is.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 15, 2013)

I like how my two favorite junipers are Nasus and Lee Sin.
Like completely opposite playstyles, but with them I mostly win.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 15, 2013)

αce said:


> okay to be fair to jiyeon, if the twitch doesn't know what he's doing he just ends up being dead weight
> and its bronze - so he probably didn't know



You can say that about any champion.

You think they can properly play Vayne in Bronze? But they still do
You think they can properly play Lee Sin? But they still do

How many do you think can play Orianna, Cassiopeia, Syndra? Yet they still play these champs, now don't they?
If you don't know what you are doing it won't matter much what champion you are playing and if you are bringing a champion to ranked for the first time or so it doesn't matter which one it will be, you'll still be dead weight.

All in all, he should stop bitching about such a thing because it isn't something that has a significant impact.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 15, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> People in LoL complain about champ picks so fucking much, my God. I've seen people cry because guys want to support with Karma. One of the advantages for Dota for sure...



Why would anyone cry for Karma support?

Big ass MS buff, Big ass Shield, heavy ass slow, root.

Karma is a good support.


----------



## Magic (Oct 15, 2013)

I should always ban zed, jesus help us.


----------



## Magic (Oct 15, 2013)

Ji if you are doing the adc shit let me support you.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 15, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> You keep going off and arguing some point about jungle twitch being viable when I said more than once that *it should only be done in normals because of how high risk/high reward it is*.



Well, Jiyeon, you don't get to fucking decide what other people will play and you have no word in it.

My point was that Jungle Twitch is viable enough to be played in ranked, but i guess the issue all along is that YOU don't agree with it, which makes YOU the problem here.

Then again if that wasn't the problem you wouldn't be Bronze. GL with your future games.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 15, 2013)

Let's say I picked a support and went bot with Varus.

Xin would've seen that twitch was alone in the jungle.

Xin vs Twitch, alone, in the jungle.

I cleared Blue buff and wolves before twitch finished clearing red, if Xin decided to invade him he could've easily just smite stole red and killed half health twitch for first blood.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 15, 2013)

Problem is Karma support is only a good support in a 2v1 lane.
Her kit is intended to punish mel?e champs with poke and no sustain.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 15, 2013)

No one on the team agreed with it, do you think it was just me?
Lol.
You really must be daft, do you honestly expect a Bronze jungle twitch to know what he's doing?

You want to argue that bronze players can't play Vayne properly, how many times has the same Bronze Vaynes that you're discrediting carried their teams simply because it's Vayne?
I don't let Vayne go through unless I'm playing her or someone on my team is playing her because of her single handed carry potential.
You want to argue that bronze syndras can't play syndra well, how many times has a bronze syndra outplayed other bronze players and won?

They're playing against people of similar or slightly lower skill levels, the outplay potential is still there so that's not even an argument.


----------



## Magic (Oct 15, 2013)

God I need to hit silver tonight fml


----------



## Magic (Oct 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Well, Jiyeon, you don't get to fucking decide what other people will play and you have no word in it.
> 
> My point was that Jungle Twitch is viable enough to be played in ranked, but i guess the issue all along is that YOU don't agree with it, which makes YOU the problem here.
> 
> Then again if that wasn't the problem you wouldn't be Bronze. GL with your future games.



Why you have to be so mean


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 15, 2013)

It's bronze, you can play Nasus ADC and win the game, you can play heimerdinger ADC and win the game.

Who cares about what people pick.


----------



## OS (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## Shingy (Oct 15, 2013)

jesus rumble xD


----------



## Guiness (Oct 16, 2013)

sweet jesus

after staying up close to 40 hours straight cuz of army, i get home and just took a couple hour nap.

i wake up and i see a shit ton of invites to play. 

i feel sad that i can't play tonight with based WAD but i can't afford to any late nights. already fcking up so hard because my phone was fcking up and was late twice this week. 1st sgt ripped me a new one this morning. ;__;


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 16, 2013)

Goddamn it Kyle. You left.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 16, 2013)

I just found out that Puszu has an account named Puszu da pinhead.

I couldn't stop laughing.

It's funny because it's true


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 16, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I'm talking about normals you half wit.
> I've said that the only problem I had with him going jungle twitch was because it was ranked about 6 times by now.
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah well, normals and ranks really aren't any different, don't get why you're acting like ranks are so important. 

Aside from that, I don't get how "ranks aren't for fun". Unless you're getting paid, you're probably playing League of Legends for fun. Just because something is competitive doesn't mean it is not fun. They have the right to chose what they want and play the game how they want, maybe they play like shit because the champ they picked or because they just suck, but it's your job to carry them, if you can't then you end up in Bronze.

Man the fuck up.


----------



## Magic (Oct 16, 2013)

^Uhhhh that is like saying guys get laid for fun,
you get laid to brag to the homies.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 16, 2013)

They call me

the God Fiora

and terry the god blitz


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 16, 2013)

more like heaviest fiora


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 16, 2013)

Maerala said:


> They call me
> 
> the God Fiora
> 
> and terry the god blitz



Those were some good plays, solo 4 people at Baron.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 16, 2013)

yeah james get carried no0b


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 16, 2013)

Baron did all the work


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 16, 2013)

#yolosquad #swagsquad #twerksquad



The modern youth squad rolling out.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm fucking better than Gogeta, bow before me mortals.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 16, 2013)

A perfect game played.



Other team was gold, just wow.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 16, 2013)

Gogeta I am your new master.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 16, 2013)

i'm sure gogeta is fine with you doing well on poppy  in level 4 games


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 16, 2013)

My Poppy > Gogetas Poppy.

Fact.


----------



## Darth (Oct 16, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Also, you fail to understand how seriously I take ranked games.


----------



## Darth (Oct 16, 2013)

legit fanart i found on facebook.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 16, 2013)

Okay Vae


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks for the new avatar Darth.


----------



## Darth (Oct 16, 2013)

lol enjoy. xD


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 16, 2013)

xD xD xD xD xD


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 16, 2013)

What's today? Saturday right? - Hady 2013


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey everyone.

I have an IRL friend that wanted me to introduce him to League. He explained to me he liked it but found it hard to learn all the characters and skills. Now, I personally learned them all by looking them up on mobafire (lol), and eventually people played them in pubs so I saw how they worked. However, I don't think my friend will benefit much from that; there were times I had never really looked much into a character and I play a pub, someone picks said character, and owns us with it. How did you all learn all the characters? What should I tell him xD


Also: how is Jinx? I spent all my RP and IP on Lissandra and Fizz recently, and unless I play 150 more games I won't be able to afford her


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 16, 2013)

I just learned the characters as I played and gained experience.

Honestly there's really no other effective way, you can't read up on 100+ champs and expect to remember them, but if you play with friends that explain how the champs work when you face them it becomes easier to remember.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 16, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I have an IRL friend that wanted me to introduce him to League. He explained to me he liked it but found it hard to learn all the characters and skills. Now, I personally learned them all by looking them up on mobafire (lol), and eventually people played them in pubs so I saw how they worked. However, I don't think my friend will benefit much from that; there were times I had never really looked much into a character and I play a pub, someone picks said character, and owns us with it. How did you all learn all the characters? What should I tell him xD
> 
> ...



Tell him to just start playing. It is by no means necessary to know all champs on beforehand, that's what the 30 level experience gaining is for. You can introduce him to some of the champs that are popular in lower levels, the cheaper ones and tell him about the ones that are seen as noobstompers.

I have no clue about quite a few champions and am pretty successful so far (mind, I'm not level 30 myself) and I'm learning to play with and against most champions while I'm playing. Nothing beats experience.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 16, 2013)

Study for all of them like you're trying to pass the bar.
If you don't devote that time you won't get very far.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks guys, I'll see what I can do. I'll end up introducing to him some of the free ones and cheaper ones like Annie/Nunu/Garen. I personally love Annie, Tibbers stun ftw.

edit: *Nunu, not Lulu


----------



## Darth (Oct 16, 2013)

but lulu's the best!


----------



## Darth (Oct 16, 2013)

wtf Samsung Galaxy Blue just 2-0'd SKT T1 and knocked them out of WCG?

FUUUUU I NEED VODS!


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 16, 2013)

Random fact: Samsung Galaxy Blue defeated KT Bullets, Samsung Galaxy Ozone, and now SKT T1 to reach the finals.

Typical Korea.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 16, 2013)

I love Lulu but she's not very cheap to newer players.

Oh yeah, I should've asked earlier, what character do you all love playing? I used to be mainly support (back when Soraka was like the only good support), but now I love trolling people with characters that can dodge things like Fizz and Lissandra (aforementioned), and Vladimir. Cassiopeia's quite nice and she's borderline OP imo, smart players = keep lane foe poisoned at all times = devastating results. A lot of people think they can easily dodge her ult by not facing her but really no one really thinks about that when in high-pressure situations in a teamfight, when people are more worried about Amumu or something.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 16, 2013)

I wouldn't agree with Cass being OP, she has a few major glaring weaknesses, like her mana cost and lack of mobility.


----------



## αce (Oct 16, 2013)

> Random fact: Samsung Galaxy Blue defeated KT Bullets, Samsung Galaxy Ozone, and now SKT T1 to reach the finals.
> 
> Typical Korea.



I don't expect SKT T1 to win winter split only because of the trend. No team has ever won it twice.




> wtf Samsung Galaxy Blue just 2-0'd SKT T1 and knocked them out of WCG?



Wasn't that exciting to be honest. Was just a stomp.


----------



## Darth (Oct 16, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> I love Lulu but she's not very cheap to newer players.
> 
> Oh yeah, I should've asked earlier, what character do you all love playing? I used to be mainly support (back when Soraka was like the only good support), but now I love trolling people with characters that can dodge things like Fizz and Lissandra (aforementioned), and Vladimir. Cassiopeia's quite nice and she's borderline OP imo, smart players = keep lane foe poisoned at all times = devastating results. A lot of people think they can easily dodge her ult by not facing her but really no one really thinks about that when in high-pressure situations in a teamfight, when people are more worried about Amumu or something.



vayne
ahri
elise
Lee Sin
Lulu
Jayce
Vayne
Nidalee
Leblanc
Ezreal

Those are my top ten or so for MOST FUN TO PLAY list. 

I suppose Blitz, Akali, Vi, Katarina, Riven, Lux, Vladimir, and zed all deserve honorable mentions as well. Basically, all these champs are really fun to play lol. 

And from my recent experiences, Jinx is also a blast.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> And from my recent experiences, Jinx is also a blast.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 16, 2013)

Who knew Caitlyn is the most popular champ.


----------



## αce (Oct 16, 2013)

that naruto chapter
what


well, madara is going to outlive obito
thank god


----------



## αce (Oct 16, 2013)

RIKUDOU SWORD THAT CREATED THE WORLD
beaten by friendship

fairy tail is that you?


----------



## Darth (Oct 16, 2013)

αce said:


> RIKUDOU SWORD THAT CREATED THE WORLD
> beaten by friendship
> 
> fairy tail is that you?



they totally stole the design for Rikudou's sword from Evangelion. 

If that isn't the Lance of Longinus then I don't know what is.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 16, 2013)

kishi stealing ideas from people?????

NEVER


----------



## αce (Oct 16, 2013)

eh not really
it was just a long DNA strand


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 16, 2013)

i had to look at the lance of longinus

yeah its nothing like it wtf u smoking darth


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 16, 2013)

NA friends, assemble, let's play!
It's going to be a very good day.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 16, 2013)

i can only play one

but ok


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 16, 2013)

Evil Geniuses ‏@EvilGeniuses

In twenty minutes, we will announce something for our @LeagueOfLegends fans. Something you've all been waiting for. #BleedBluewithKrepo

????????????????????.... 



Sasume Uchiha said:


> I love Lulu but she's not very cheap to newer players.
> 
> Oh yeah, I should've asked earlier, what character do you all love playing? I used to be mainly support (back when Soraka was like the only good support), but now I love trolling people with characters that can dodge things like Fizz and Lissandra (aforementioned), and Vladimir. Cassiopeia's quite nice and she's borderline OP imo, smart players = keep lane foe poisoned at all times = devastating results. A lot of people think they can easily dodge her ult by not facing her but really no one really thinks about that when in high-pressure situations in a teamfight, when people are more worried about Amumu or something.



I love playing Blitz/Thresh but the problem is they're always going to be banned. Or if 4N here decides to leave Thresh open and DOESN'T PICK HIM AND SOMEONE GETS IT. 

For top lane, I really like playing Wukong, Jax, and Irelia. But atm only playing Nasus and Renekton for that elo climbing.

Mid lane, Fizz is one of my favorites. I also enjoy playing Viktor and Galio but I'm not going to play them in ranked. Hate ADC, but I used to play Kog'maw. He would be my go-to champ back in season 2. 

And jungling...Amumu, Skarner, Maokai


----------



## αce (Oct 16, 2013)

> And jungling...Amumu, Skarner, Maokai



r.i.p. season 2


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 16, 2013)

Skarner was the fucking shit in S2
Unkillable with that resetting Shield


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 16, 2013)

Jungle: Lee, J4, Nasus
AD: Vayne, Ashe, Jinx
Support: Sona, Nami, Janna
Mid: Zed, Ahri, Ezreal
Top: Akali, Shen, Rumble


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 16, 2013)

the EG thing might be if Froggen is actually leaving for the eu "super team" and they have a new midlane

or they have a new shirt


----------



## Darth (Oct 16, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Evil Geniuses ‏@EvilGeniuses
> 
> In twenty minutes, we will announce something for our @LeagueOfLegends fans. Something you've all been waiting for. #BleedBluewithKrepo
> 
> ...



so there's this thing called "the meta".....


----------



## Darth (Oct 16, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> the EG thing might be if Froggen is actually leaving for the eu "super team" and they have a new midlane
> 
> or they have a new shirt



Announcing.... AN ANNOUNCEMENT!

In 20 minutes.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> so there's this thing called "the meta".....



Doesn't mean I can't enjoy playing them.

If I have to pick champs off of the meta atm, top lane Nasus. Mid lane Fizz. Jungle J4. Fuck ADC. And support, Leona/Nami/Sona.

Also fk that announcement lol

Stephen Ellis ‏@snoopeh Much will change over the course of the off season. For pretty much every team in the LCS with the exception of a few. #eSports


----------



## Darth (Oct 16, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Doesn't mean I can't enjoy playing them.



Hey, I enjoy playing Kog'Maw and Maokai too! But sadly your preferred champion pool seems a bit outdated.

edit: then again, a lot of my favorites have been hit pretty hard too. (Vi/Elise/Jayce/Diana/Shen)


----------



## Chausie (Oct 16, 2013)

oh cool! krepo vid 





Sasume Uchiha said:


> I love Lulu but she's not very cheap to newer players.
> 
> Oh yeah, I should've asked earlier, what character do you all love playing? I used to be mainly support (back when Soraka was like the only good support), but now I love trolling people with characters that can dodge things like Fizz and Lissandra (aforementioned), and Vladimir. Cassiopeia's quite nice and she's borderline OP imo, smart players = keep lane foe poisoned at all times = devastating results. A lot of people think they can easily dodge her ult by not facing her but really no one really thinks about that when in high-pressure situations in a teamfight, when people are more worried about Amumu or something.



for newer players? support wise go janna, i'd say.

my fave to play is soraka and sona.

idk how to rank the others i enjoy playing. i go on and off them a lot.


----------



## αce (Oct 16, 2013)

elise still op


----------



## Chaos (Oct 16, 2013)

My favorites are Renekton, Jax, Dr. Mundo and Akali.

I also play Pantheon, but I prefer the others.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 16, 2013)

Tee hee. I love bringing back memories. 

What did you all play your first pub as? Mine was Annie and I dominated >, however I practiced with bots probably far more than anyone ever, seriously...


----------



## Darth (Oct 16, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> i had to look at the lance of longinus
> 
> yeah its nothing like it wtf u smoking darth



watch the anime damnit, when it's held by unit 001 it twines into a helical shape and looks exactly like the sword Obito has.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 16, 2013)

I need to fit more time in my life to actually read Naruto again


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 16, 2013)

It's not worth it


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 16, 2013)

Is it not? 

Let me guess: Naruto is still "zomg I need sasuke", Madara has evolved into something that no one can deal with however has done no real damage, and people keep dieing to fulfill suspense in the series.

Am I right? Bare in mind I stopped when the 4th War was started (aka like years ago o.O)


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 16, 2013)

Friendship > Power of God


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 16, 2013)

replace madara with obito and your on point


----------



## Darth (Oct 16, 2013)

are you guys kidding? the most important character died. qq.


----------



## αce (Oct 16, 2013)

obito evolved into something they shouldn't be able to deal with
yet they are dealing with it

l0l


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> are you guys kidding? the most important character died. qq.



the consequences for this will ripple for generations

although hell just get brought back to life


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 16, 2013)

Obito? Isn't he that guy that Kakashi got his Sharingan from?


...what?











I have to read it now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Darth (Oct 16, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> the consequences for this will ripple for generations
> 
> although hell just get brought back to life



I know right? Damn man, just thinking about it brings back tears.

Might as well rename this place Inoichiforums.


----------



## αce (Oct 16, 2013)

> Obito? Isn't he that guy that Kakashi got his Sharingan from?
> 
> 
> ...what?
> ...




pls
don't waste your time


----------



## OS (Oct 16, 2013)

So what has happened to naruto as of late? I don't read it anymore but it's nice to see it's still killing itself.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 16, 2013)

hai frens, need runes & masteries for shen pls ty


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 16, 2013)

Shen doesn't seem to fit your playstyle lol


----------



## Darth (Oct 16, 2013)

Maerala said:


> hai frens, need runes & masteries for shen pls ty



You're not worthy.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 16, 2013)

Why are you guys always clamping my style.

Hady told me the same thing when I wanted to learn Irelia.

Then you guys complain I have a Scarra-level champion pool.

f u all


----------



## αce (Oct 16, 2013)

shen is really boring tbh
idk why anyone would want to play him


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 16, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> So what has happened to naruto as of late? I don't read it anymore but it's nice to see it's still killing itself.



Bullshit TNJ Friendship

Just too much. Everyone and everything can be beaten by that shit.
Read Bleach
Aside from the author fanboying towards protagonists and an ice ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), it's pretty good imo.


----------



## Nim (Oct 16, 2013)

I don't have much hope left for getting gold this season ._."
I'll just play rankeds as "normals", no stress, maybe it works out.


----------



## OS (Oct 16, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Bullshit TNJ Friendship
> 
> Just too much. Everyone and everything can be beaten by that shit.
> *Read Bleach*
> Aside from the author fanboying towards protagonists and an ice ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), it's pretty good imo.



Eat shit I dropped that too. Only HST I read is One Piece.


----------



## αce (Oct 16, 2013)

one piece is actually good though 
bleach is decent enough because kubo doesn't care and you get cheap entertainment

naruto is just aids on a stick


----------



## OS (Oct 16, 2013)

There are better stuff to read than those 3. One Piece still sometimes bothers me to read it. Don't know why.

Btw what was obito holding? DNA?


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 16, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Eat shit I dropped that too. Only HST I read is One Piece.


Bleach has had its shitty moments like Aizen's condom forms, H2 Ichigo, The post Aizen Arc, Hitsugaya, Soifon, but don't tell me you didn't shit your pants when you read or watched  part


The Video should start at 14:09, so go to that point if it didn't.

EDIT : [YOUTUBE]jFV5AwGid6E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αce (Oct 16, 2013)

eh greatest moment of bleach was when aizen stopped ichigo's music


----------



## OS (Oct 16, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Bleach has had its shitty moments like Aizen's condom forms, H2 Ichigo, The post Aizen Arc, Hitsugaya, Soifon, but don't tell me you didn't shit your pants when you read or watched  part
> 
> 
> The Video should start at 14:09, so go to that point if it didn't.
> ...



I didn't. If it had actually hurt aizen then maybe but it's just another upwards explosion by kubo.


----------



## αce (Oct 16, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReZgq4uBkJ4[/youtube]


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 16, 2013)

Haunted Zyra confirmed, damn where is all my money! Also Officer Vi is part of the Harrowing, that shouldn't count


----------



## αce (Oct 16, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLezxF8iudE[/youtube]


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 16, 2013)

> Mundo Mundo
> Pumpkinhead Fiddlesticks
> Kitty Cat Katarina
> Zombie Ryze
> ...



Those are the skins going to be released for halloween + Officer Vi + Haunted Zyra.

Adrian i'm buying you Headmistress Fiora.


----------



## αce (Oct 16, 2013)

that blitz skin is the g.o.a.t. skin


----------



## Maerala (Oct 16, 2013)

wait

wait

They _are_ releasing Headmistress Fiora this year?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 16, 2013)

> This year, it's the debut of mystery gifting. When you give a mystery gift, your purchase unlocks a random skin for a champion your friend owns. All skins in the store plus a selection of legacy skins are fair game, so your friend could end up with a legendary or even ultimate skin!



Oh boy. All of you guys are going to have an extra skin. Lucky.

When I mean All, I mean people on NA on my buddy list.

I still dont' know what to get Ace and James though. MESSAGE ME


----------



## OS (Oct 16, 2013)

So I found out that if i fail statistics it wouldn't matter so much since i have a 3.8 Cummulative GPA..




> Oh boy. All of you guys are going to have an extra skin. Lucky.
> 
> When I mean All, I mean people on NA on my buddy list.


 Add me


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 16, 2013)

OS I already have you on my buddy list.

Unless you deleted me.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 16, 2013)

FrankenTibbers Annie
Definitely Not Blitzcrank
Bewitching Nidalee

think i'm gonna try get those three

and maybe headmistress fiora if i save up the ip to buy fiora too. just cause she looks really cool, and adrian going on about her makes me want to try her


----------



## OS (Oct 16, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> OS I already have you on my buddy list.
> 
> Unless you deleted me.



Just making sure


----------



## Maerala (Oct 16, 2013)

Chausie said:


> FrankenTibbers Annie
> Definitely Not Blitzcrank
> Bewitching Nidalee
> 
> ...



Yay Chausie! Fiora is the jizz.

I would also get Bewitching Nidalee if, you know, she wasn't scumbag kitty #1.

Also excited to see what Haunted Zyra looks like.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 16, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I didn't. If it had actually hurt aizen then maybe but it's just another upwards explosion by kubo.



Yama just facetanked his own Shikai dude.
Yah i was disappointed it didn't do more but considering that it wasn't his final sacrificial attack it wasn't horrible.

idk, i find it entertaining enough. Some moments and characters make it worth imo

Aizen, Kenpachi, Komamura, Kensei, Shunsui, Yoruichi, Isshin, Gin, Urahara were/are just the bosses.

Orihime can find a fountain statue and fuck herself with it
Added salt to the injury


----------



## Darth (Oct 16, 2013)

αce said:


> shen is really boring tbh
> idk why anyone would want to play him


you're really boring tbh
idk why anyone would want to play with you. 


Chausie said:


> FrankenTibbers Annie
> Definitely Not Blitzcrank
> Bewitching Nidalee
> 
> ...



I'll definitely get you one of these. 

And I suppose since it's the spirit of the season and all I'll gift Vae a skin as well. (who knows it might even be a certain nidalee skin )


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 16, 2013)

Skumbag TK (12:01): franken annie
is coming out this halloween
VEEGEE (12:01): :3
ino!
Skumbag TK (12:01): u gonna get it?
or am i gonna gift it
:c
VEEGEE (12:01): xp
no
ill unfriend u
Skumbag TK (12:01): LOL
VEEGEE (12:01): if u gift me anymore sht
;_;


----------



## Nim (Oct 16, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Haunted Zyra confirmed,



waaaaat 
Is there already a picture of it somewhere??

[YOUTUBE]3Azz-6oT08c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 16, 2013)

> Over on twitter, Udyr confirmed that Mystery Gifting will cost 490 RP PER gift, only includes skins priced above 520 RP, "should be available in *most* regions. NA/EUW/EUNE for sure, not positive about others.", and " it will be available during the Harrowing, and we'll be evaluating whether it will return in the future"



Okay nvm, you guys get only one skin.


----------



## Darth (Oct 16, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Okay nvm, you guys get only one skin.



lol did you think it was going to be cheaper?


----------



## Maerala (Oct 16, 2013)

We thought it was gonna be _free_.

fuckthat.jpg


----------



## Darth (Oct 16, 2013)

Maerala said:


> We thought it was gonna be free.
> 
> fuckthat.jpg



you naive fools.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 16, 2013)

they really need to include post game lobby in the tribunal chat logs


----------



## Guiness (Oct 16, 2013)

oh damn.

underworld twisted fate
headless hecarim
bewitching nidalee
haunted maokai

all skins i want. riot pls dnt break my wallet

one of the best skins ever was the xmas fiddlesticks skin. oooh, i rly want that one.


----------



## OS (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 16, 2013)

You can email Riot a screenshot.
Vigilance is required for them to be caught.


----------



## Darth (Oct 16, 2013)

well... can't say i'm too impressed with the model. but I have high hopes for the splash art and in game effects!


----------



## Darth (Oct 16, 2013)

> There will just be those two new skins released at the start of Harrowing this year, and both skins will be permanent additions to the store, not legacy skins. The current plan is to release new legacy skins for Lunar Revel this year instead of Harrowing for two reasons: 1) Harrowing has a lot of legacy content while Lunar Revel has none. 2) Vi and Zyra should have more accessible skins in the store as they only have 1 today.



omg omg new Lunar Revel skins pek


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 16, 2013)

It is time, to play my first ranked game since many months ago!
Let's see if I'm good enough to play seriously, only time will show.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 16, 2013)

WAD said:


> You can email Riot a screenshot.
> Vigilance is required for them to be caught.



i suppose i should have done this, will have to remember for future


actually seems interesting so far. i like her plants! like the dead rising from the ground



Darth said:


> well... can't say i'm too impressed with the model. but I have high hopes for the splash art and in game effects!



tbh though those views of new skins never look as good as they do when finished


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 16, 2013)

Sooo sad. In my promos and lost a game where enemy team had 0 inhibs and nexus turrets cause we somehow throw at Baron lol Fking baron, it's always Baron.


----------



## Nim (Oct 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> well... can't say i'm too impressed with the model. but I have high hopes for the splash art and in game effects!



same here, what's with that marble skin D:

edit: but i love her hair xD


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh snap, 1-0.
I'm a Sona hero.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 16, 2013)

what do you do when you are stuck for ways to rhyme, waddles?


----------



## Bioness (Oct 16, 2013)

Maerala said:


> We thought it was gonna be _free_.
> 
> fuckthat.jpg







4N said:


> oh damn.
> 
> underworld twisted fate
> headless hecarim
> ...



I really want the Dark Candy Fiddlesticks skin too, as for the others.

Kitty Cat Katarina
Lollipoppy
Haunted Maokai
Underworld Twisted Fate




Darth said:


> well... can't say i'm too impressed with the model. but I have high hopes for the splash art and in game effects!



I absolutely love it. Her skin if you look closely is based off those stone angels they place on tombstones. Also what replaces her plants is brilliant. Though I too can't wait for the splash art.


----------



## αce (Oct 16, 2013)

> you're really boring tbh
> idk why anyone would want to play with you



you really know how to hurt a man


----------



## OS (Oct 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> well... can't say i'm too impressed with the model. but I have high hopes for the splash art and in game effects!





Chausie said:


> i suppose i should have done this, will have to remember for future
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bioness said:


> I really want the Dark Candy Fiddlesticks skin too, as for the others.
> 
> Kitty Cat Katarina
> Lollipoppy
> ...



I just want to see the Vi splash. Dat booty


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh, and there was a point where Vayne was 2-14. She was our frontline as well as the tank considering she stood in place while being mercilessly attacked.
No fucking way we would've won teamfights with such enemy team comp so i decided to split push, that was fun.

Take first Bot turret > Kill Lucian > Back
Kill Lucian > Take 2nd turret > Back
Push lane to their Base turret > 3 of them appear to guard it > team takes 2nd mid
Kill Lucian > Take Base turret > Back
Enemy team engages mid to my team > Kill Lucian > Take Inhibitor and 2 Nexus Turrets > Back
>Backdoor with my Fizz, end game.

Most awesome part is how our Fizz, enemy Riven, Leona and Anivia were saying how hard i was carrying and what not. That felt so good  
Not often do people get appreciated and it's nice when they do.


----------



## OS (Oct 16, 2013)

So apparently these were posters at the WC


----------



## αce (Oct 16, 2013)

why are red heads so beautiful


----------



## Nim (Oct 16, 2013)

Ohhh so these are wings on her back... SO CUTE <3


----------



## Darth (Oct 16, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> So apparently these were posters at the WC



Who is AB and where can I find more of his art?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 16, 2013)

Lost my promos 1-2 
Those 3 games were probably the closest games I've ever played and at the same time most pathetic haha. I forgot how to close out winning games ><


----------



## OS (Oct 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> Who is AB and where can I find more of his art?


----------



## Austin (Oct 16, 2013)

I can't believe SKT lost to Ozone's sister team so easily today


----------



## OS (Oct 16, 2013)

Anyone know a way to watch highlights or the games themselves without subscribing to ogn?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 16, 2013)

Lost my next three promo games in a row like a boss and back to 72 LP.
And now I have to go to a friend's pageant or some crap. Someone shoot me.


----------



## Magic (Oct 16, 2013)

αce said:


> why are red heads so beautiful


.....some of them are really really cute. o.o


----------



## Morglay (Oct 16, 2013)

This game is the best thing ever, it is as if public defecation became the norm. Teleporting toilets that appeared whenever you needed a rage dump could be the only comparable experience to playing lol.

"I AM SO MAD!! LETS SHIT EVERYWHERE TO ANNOY EVERYONE IN MY SURROUNDING AREA!!" With millions of people doing it at the same time. Riot were truly inspired.


----------



## Darth (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh hey it's this guy!

I'm actually familiar with a lot of his art.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 16, 2013)

WAD said:


> Lost my next three promo games in a row like a boss and back to 72 LP.
> And now I have to go to a friend's pageant or some crap. Someone shoot me.



if you don't want to go, then don't go


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 16, 2013)

Why is Hady being boosted by Gogeta?


----------



## Guiness (Oct 16, 2013)

welp that zed ult change pretty much harmed his dmg potential. won't nearly be bringing out as much dmg as before.

the rise of talon is near i feel.


----------



## αce (Oct 17, 2013)

welp government is back open
time to order those fossil scans
exciting


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> Why is Hady being boosted by Gogeta?



Actually i am helping nim out ^.^


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2013)

Yo boost me to challenger,

10 dolla a win i pay you


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 17, 2013)

Why not help her on your own acc.


----------



## αce (Oct 17, 2013)

vae have you seen let the right one in


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 17, 2013)

Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 17, 2013)

But no, no I haven't.


----------



## αce (Oct 17, 2013)

oh damn
well just wondering cause the swedish version (original) is one of the best movies ive ever seen
ever


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't like those kind of movies.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 17, 2013)

Ace still trying to shove those gay vampires down our dicks.


----------



## αce (Oct 17, 2013)

> I don't like those kind of movies.



premise seemed stupid to me until i watched it




> Ace still trying to shove those gay vampires down our dicks.



pop culture made the word vampire taboo or something
yeah most vampire movies are shit
but only because adolescent females ruined it


this is a good movie
although you have shitty taste in like...everything... so okay


----------



## αce (Oct 17, 2013)

i still love you though


----------



## Maerala (Oct 17, 2013)

αce said:


> i still love you though



This is all that matters.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 17, 2013)

There are many things I've been told are good that I still refuse to watch.

Did you know I haven't seen Shawshank Redemption?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 17, 2013)

It's really good but not the best movie of all time.
Sue me if saying that is supposed to be some kind of crime


----------



## Maerala (Oct 17, 2013)

I normally don't care for those kinds of movies but the one time I saw it on TNT I cried for a couple of days.

Also Netflix has Let the Right One In with the original voices and English subtitles. Will watch when I get home from school tomorrow maybe.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 17, 2013)

There's multiple movies that are listed as some of the best ever that I haven't seen because the plot doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2013)

Man do I really love Corki,

Hmmmm would the ezreal blue build work on Corki? I would have triforce on him still....


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2013)

On the topic of movies, I recommend "Eyes wide shut". ()


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Oct 17, 2013)

So I finally got around to watching How to Train Your Dragon.

Pretty good movie, I enjoyed it.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 17, 2013)

RemChu said:


> On the topic of movies, I recommend "Eyes wide shut". ()



Oh lord... that movie... The Shining is so weird.



Vae said:


> So I finally got around to watching How to Train Your Dragon.
> 
> Pretty good movie, I enjoyed it.



Ah! It's one of those kids movies you actually really want to see.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> Why not help her on your own acc.



Cause i am Plat 3, not only will it be harder for me to carry and harder for her to win lane, but i will lose a lot more Points than on Hady's Gold 2 acc.
NP i can get you to Plat bby <3


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 17, 2013)

I wouldn't really call it a kids movie, it's animated yes but it's not kids only


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah, but you know what I mean xD


----------



## Darth (Oct 17, 2013)

TIL, Vae likes kids movies.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah, I like most kids movies.

On another note, reddit just taught me that Will Smith, while denying it, is actually a mamber of the Church of Scientology with his wife.

They opened a school that teaches it and talk about it in a positive light, fuck my opinion of them just dropped a lot.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 17, 2013)

My dog had a nightmare or something. Ever had your dog make a strange noise while sleeping? I had to attempt to wake her and she looked at me like I was some sort of monster.





Dogs are weird. But lovable.


----------



## Darth (Oct 17, 2013)

Shield got stomped. 

Looking at a Blaze vs Samsung Blue final. Does only one team from Korea qualify for the WCG? 

Damn, it's gonna be a good final.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 17, 2013)

Just played with a really good Diana. Even though she got nerfed, when you know to do she can really wreck shit. I love her because she can march on someone and turn momentum around, while the other team has no one who can do that.

There's something about winning a game flawlessly that makes you feel really good.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 17, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> Just played with a really good Diana. Even though she got nerfed, when you know to do she can really wreck shit. I love her because she can march on someone and turn momentum around, while the other team has no one who can do that.
> 
> There's something about winning a game flawlessly that makes you feel really good.



Winning 60 minute + games are also really satisfying.


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2013)

What items if any do you recommend for kiting?

frozen mallet, movement speed items, phage?

I tried out a frosty mallet+phantom dancer kinda nice.


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]xiG1904mbds[/YOUTUBE]
hot


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 17, 2013)

RemChu said:


> What items if any do you recommend for kiting?
> 
> frozen mallet, movement speed items, phage?
> 
> I tried out a frosty mallet+phantom dancer kinda nice.



For ADC I presume? PD/Tri force + boots are usually enough movement/atk speed to orb walk pretty smoothly. With enough practice through orb walking you could kite solely on a champ's kit and not rely on items. It why you see a lot of pros skip  movement/atk speed items, including zerk greaves and survive well enough through positioning.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 17, 2013)

RemChu said:


> What items if any do you recommend for kiting?
> 
> frozen mallet, movement speed items, phage?
> 
> I tried out a frosty mallet+phantom dancer kinda nice.



Right clicking?


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 17, 2013)

Orb walking doesn't exist in LoL.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 17, 2013)

Ashe can... sort of



also Darth, I salute you for having a cat avatar.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 17, 2013)

No she can't because she doesn't have to manually use her Q, it's a toggle and after that all she does is stutter step.


----------



## Psychic (Oct 17, 2013)

I honestly think that Jinx should be deleted. Worst character ever. She looks like some p*d*p****'s dream... with the face of a ten year old.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 17, 2013)

Pretty sure Annie has the face of a 10 year old and is a p*d*p****'s dream.
But what do I know? I wouldn't mind either champion being on my team.


----------



## Psychic (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah but at least Annie has the body of a ten year old and is properly dressed and not in a provocative pose.


----------



## Nim (Oct 17, 2013)

I love Jinx... :>
/going to buy some groceries now


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't really mind her, but I noticed a lot of people don't really know how to play her


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 17, 2013)

Cause she is a new champ...


----------



## OS (Oct 17, 2013)

Psychic said:


> I honestly think that Jinx should be deleted. Worst character ever. She looks like some p*d*p****'s dream... with the face of a ten year old.



You have issues. Ever heard of flat chested women? Not to mention she's Vi's age.


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2013)

lol
[youtube]oD7_5s1VPPc[/youtube]


----------



## Morglay (Oct 17, 2013)

EOS EXTENDED TO THE 11/11?! FUCK YEAH MOTIVATION BACK LETS DO THIS WOOO!!!!!


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2013)

Morglay said:


> EOS EXTENDED TO THE 11/11?! FUCK YEAH MOTIVATION BACK LETS DO THIS WOOO!!!!!


MIRACLES BABY

BABY WE CAN DO IT


----------



## Nim (Oct 17, 2013)

Morglay said:


> EOS EXTENDED TO THE 11/11?! FUCK YEAH MOTIVATION BACK LETS DO THIS WOOO!!!!!



EOS = end of season?
really?
really?

I'm so happy


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 17, 2013)

Not surprised since they did this last year too but at least they made an announcement lol. 

Good luck to everyone who is trying to climb.


----------



## Darth (Oct 17, 2013)

Eu West getting new servers in Amsterdam! 

Good news for all those Dutch players out there. (Chaos/Didi)


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2013)

kawaii


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2013)

I was cosplaying solaire (dark souls) in my last ranked game.

Iron Solaire item
sunfire cape
Knight Amumu

gg

I just needed warden mail


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 17, 2013)

Morglay said:


> EOS EXTENDED TO THE 11/11?! FUCK YEAH MOTIVATION BACK LETS DO THIS WOOO!!!!!



I'll admit, after losing 2 straight promos, my motivation for plat was kinda dwindling. But after seeing this, hope is back on the menu boys!

Also kind of want to buy

*Spoiler*: __ 




When the skin sale happens, just cause of the sheer terror that is lolipoppy


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 17, 2013)

I lost two promos for Diamond, won the first game then won the next 3.
Qualified for the 3rd time again today. This cycle is quite brutal to me. :[


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2013)

WAD said:


> I lost two promos for Diamond, won the first game then won the next 3.
> Qualified for the 3rd time again today. This cycle is quite brutal to me. :[


happened to me last week but just for divisional shit =[


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2013)

2 ranked games in a row as sun amumu 
gg


----------



## Darth (Oct 17, 2013)

WAD said:


> I lost two promos for Diamond, won the first game then won the next 3.
> Qualified for the 3rd time again today. This cycle is quite brutal to me. :[



See? I told you it's like riding a bike. You never quite forget!


----------



## Morglay (Oct 17, 2013)

We won that game... How the fuck did we win that game...  All hail the curse of the afk...


----------



## Maerala (Oct 17, 2013)

Riven is the next OP.

This I Foretell.


----------



## Darth (Oct 17, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Riven is the next OP.
> 
> This I Foretell.



You're a bit behind on the uptake there boyo.


----------



## Austin (Oct 17, 2013)

im so fucking tired of winning a few games and getting around 6 to 12 lp per game then losing one and losing 21 lp... it's fucking annoying


----------



## αce (Oct 17, 2013)

> im so fucking tired of winning a few  games and getting around 6 to 12 lp per game then losing one and losing  21 lp... it's fucking annoying



rofl how does that even work


----------



## Darth (Oct 17, 2013)

αce said:


> rofl how does that even work



It's what happens when your mmr is REALLY REALLY REALLY LOW.


----------



## Darth (Oct 17, 2013)

for those of you interested in low tier NA Challenger games,  is live.


----------



## Austin (Oct 17, 2013)

im silver 5 and get matched with high silver and low gold idk that that is REALLY REALLY LOW


----------



## Guiness (Oct 17, 2013)

Ignore darth.

Your mmr isnt that low but its lower than your respective division.


----------



## Austin (Oct 17, 2013)

is winning normals how you raise mmr?


----------



## Guiness (Oct 17, 2013)

Winning gamea in general is how you raise your mmr but each to their respectivr queue types. So for ranked, you raise your mmr by winning more ranked games but winning more than you lose. Same for normals.


----------



## Austin (Oct 17, 2013)

Oh okay, thanks.


----------



## OS (Oct 17, 2013)

Jeez, you can see the amateur plays.


----------



## Darth (Oct 17, 2013)

Austin said:


> im silver 5 and get matched with high silver and low gold idk that that is REALLY REALLY LOW





4N said:


> Ignore darth.
> 
> Your mmr isnt that low but its lower than your respective division.



Uh, I was being completely serious. With the mmr gain/loss he described, his mmr is definitely like 4-5 divisions lower than he actually is.


----------



## Darth (Oct 17, 2013)

Double Dorans blades into a Trinity force rush. 

Quas 4-0 on Shen. 

THAT children, is how you build a Shen. 

Oh, did I mention he was laning against a Vladimir?

something something counterpicks something something suck a dick.


----------



## Darth (Oct 17, 2013)

followed by a Spirit Visage, Beserker's Greaves, and a ZEPHYR. 

GG WP SHEN OP.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 17, 2013)

Darth said:


> Uh, I was being completely serious. With the mmr gain/loss he described, his mmr is definitely like 4-5 divisions lower than he actually is.



4-5 is such a stretch. you are implying that he is bronze 5/4 if his mmr is that low.

if he is silver 5 and his lp gains are such, then most likely his mmr is around b1/2.

he says he is being matched with high silver and low gold. usually if your mmr is below your division's rating, then you should be matched with people ranked lower than you. so in hiss case, bronze 1 players.

but iunno.

all austin has to do is win more than he loses. eventually the lp gains/loss will balance itself out.


----------



## Darth (Oct 17, 2013)

4N said:


> 4-5 is such a stretch. you are implying that he is bronze 5/4 if his mmr is that low.
> 
> if he is silver 5 and his lp gains are such, then most likely his mmr is around b1/2.
> 
> ...



losing 21 lp?

yeah his mmr is probably bronze 4. 

Give me his account name and i can probably confirm it. 

Quas is god Shen. Most entertaining top laner since like Westrice. This guy plays Shen like a Master Yi. Never. Stop. Auto. Attacking. Triforce procs erry day. AND HE NEVER DIES.

Damn, I want to see more of this guy.


----------



## Austin (Oct 17, 2013)

im winning 3 to 4 in a row now so i should be balanced out at the end of the week considering i've won around 14 and lost 25 and i just recently started playing ranked a lot


----------



## OS (Oct 17, 2013)

Darth said:


> Double Dorans blades into a Trinity force rush.
> 
> Quas 4-0 on Shen.
> 
> ...



You forgot to mention it was Velocity.

Oh and it's a shame he's in such a low tier team. Remember when Voyboy was "best top laner  in the world"? Dude fell hard.


----------



## OS (Oct 17, 2013)

If anyone missed the cjb vs shield it's on again now.


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2013)

Anyone here still play khaz?


----------



## Austin (Oct 17, 2013)

I play Kha, only in a solo lane. I dont like him jungle because his lack of cc


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2013)

the gank at 14 minutes....lol
[YOUTUBE]mCI5wgQd1BI[/YOUTUBE]

o.o friend recommended this shit to me, very informative.


----------



## Psychic (Oct 17, 2013)

I honestly got better when I understood and created my own gameplay instead of following what other people were saying/doing.


----------



## OS (Oct 17, 2013)

This kill la kill anime is killing anime and people's minds.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 17, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> This kill la kill anime is killing anime and people's minds.



Dat "plot" though


----------



## OS (Oct 17, 2013)

If I want "plot" I would read Fairy Tail.  For now it isn't that ground breaking of an anime I think it was hyped to be.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 17, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> If I want* "plot" I would read Fairy Ta*il.  For now it isn't that ground breaking of an anime I think it was hyped to be.



                                  .


----------



## OS (Oct 17, 2013)

You can't deny fairy tail has PLOT.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 17, 2013)

toriko 254 was so manly and had so many feels

god bless


----------



## OS (Oct 17, 2013)

KLK spoiler.

SAVING ANIME!!!!


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> You can't deny fairy tail has PLOT.


epic sarcasm


----------



## Guiness (Oct 17, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> KLK spoiler.
> 
> SAVING ANIME!!!!



i dnt get it


----------



## OS (Oct 17, 2013)

4N said:


> i dnt get it



This show has been hyped to be one of the greatest anime of all time or aoty. And so far it's naked girls fighting.


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2013)

the link just said 4.chan leech or whatever.


----------



## OS (Oct 17, 2013)

There. uploaded to imgur.


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> There. uploaded to imgur.


almost better than Korra.


----------



## OS (Oct 18, 2013)

Going through DOTA 2 vids I am wondering why such a big company as riot can't make champions like the heroes in DOTA 2.  Can't quite name it but all the dota 2 characters come off as unique.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 18, 2013)

EUW WHY ARE YOU NOT UP YET.

I WISH TO PLAY.

EDIT: Fuck Dota 2 heroes, they only fit in to Dota, the fact is that if you put a Dota hero in LoL it would be the most OP champ in the game.

Different play styles, LoL doesn't have the items/other heroes to deal with the abilites Dota heroes have.


----------



## OS (Oct 18, 2013)

I just think their kits are unqiue not counting ratios and timers.  Though I do think that when Riot does make unique champs they are just OP. Aka Thresh.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 18, 2013)

The problem is that the Dota champs aren't actually unique, Dota 2 is just a complete graphical revamp of Dota, there are no original champs, a lot of the abilities are from WC3 campaign heroes

And Dota was limited in what abilities they could make with the WC3 map editor.

Sure, LoL has some similar kits but it's hard to make hundreds of champs with no similarities.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 18, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Going through DOTA 2 vids I am wondering why such a big company as riot can't make champions like the heroes in DOTA 2.  Can't quite name it but all the dota 2 characters come off as unique.



I could be wrong but I don't think Riot is as big as Valve lol


----------



## αce (Oct 18, 2013)

tremble from hon in league would be hilarious
he can put mounds from lvl 1 anywhere on the map and can teleport to them at will unless you destroy them
altho its hard to do that when they are in random ass bushes

and at lvl 6 he spawns a mini version of himself that you can micro around the map and it could easily clear jungles and can also teleport through the mounds
basically another hero that gives you free gold by jungling for you all game


imagine being in lane with tremble while his minion takes red buff and all of a sudden you are royally fucked


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 18, 2013)

Tremble seems like a mix between Meepo and Broodmother.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 18, 2013)

I give up on Riven, I can't play her.

Maybe I'm just facing too hard opponents when I suck at her but FUCK DIS SHIT.


----------



## Magic (Oct 18, 2013)

you need to trade better, ho


----------



## OS (Oct 18, 2013)

K so Froggen did leave EG. Welp.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 18, 2013)

I need to red pot start more with Riven.

It's a gamble, but worth that first blood.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 18, 2013)

RemChu said:


> you need to trade better, ho



Bitch I don't want to hear your comments on that, you're not the one who has to go against high plat/diamond players all the time.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 18, 2013)

Motivation... Lost... Just end my worthless life...


----------



## OS (Oct 18, 2013)

In other news. Blaze won.


----------



## Magic (Oct 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> Bitch I don't want to hear your comments on that, you're not the one who has to go against high plat/diamond players all the time.


Sounds like excuses.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 18, 2013)

Just got a penta with Vayne in ranked, always feels good.

After being bullied by Caitlyn in lane all day, always satisfying to return the favor in late game.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 18, 2013)

Why is ranked so annoying.

All it does is make me mad.

Why do I even play ranked


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 18, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Just got a penta with Vayne in ranked, always feels good.
> 
> After being bullied by Caitlyn in lane all day, always satisfying to return the favor in late game.



Nice job, congrats



Vae said:


> Why is ranked so annoying.
> 
> All it does is make me mad.
> 
> Why do I even play ranked



To get to Plat


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm only Silver 

however if I actually played more ranked games I could probably get gold.


----------



## αce (Oct 18, 2013)

> In other news. Blaze won.




yes yes yes yes yes yes yes


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 18, 2013)

Why use 
Being Silver or Bronze isn't anything to be sad/mad over.

So go play then


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 18, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> however if I actually played more ranked games I could probably get gold.



Diana is good for that, trying to learn her.

I can't seem to play her just like Akali like I thought though.


----------



## αce (Oct 18, 2013)

ambition is still the god


----------



## αce (Oct 18, 2013)

although his first blood curse is still going on


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 18, 2013)

Fucking Hady feeding, 0-8 Quinn in bot lane, Gogeta being useless and split pushing all day.

THE PROBLEMS OF EUW PLAYER VAE.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 18, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Diana is good for that, trying to learn her.
> 
> I can't seem to play her just like Akali like I thought though.



Diana has more early game damage and more reliant skill combo, while Akali does much better later on. Akali is more of a "pick off enemy carries and retreat" kind of champ, Diana is more "go in and do damage you can w/o burning all your mana", to my experience. I believe Akali has more AoE stuff too.

Furthermore, as you know, Akali is a stealth champ, Diana is no where near being stealth, so Akali obviously has more of the element of surprise/can position yourself much easier unlike Diana.

I even tried Diana solo top, with actually not horrible results. No expects it and whatever they are solo topping as will usually get too cocky with Diana's melee squishy self, maybe they will take a few tower hits just to harass; only to get bursted down come level 6.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 18, 2013)

Ah my sides hurt from playing support AP Shaco, shit is fucking hilarious.


----------



## αce (Oct 18, 2013)

hady either feeds or carries hard
no in between
at least from when i played with him

cpt jack of solo q


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 18, 2013)

I really am the Diamond gatekeeper.
Might as well go play some Minesweeper.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 18, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> K so Froggen did leave EG. Welp.



where do you see this?


----------



## Guiness (Oct 18, 2013)

Welp eg just lost a powerhouse.

Clg krepo I believe.


----------



## αce (Oct 18, 2013)

does it matter? froggen can't carry that team


----------



## Chausie (Oct 18, 2013)

i still dunno where you guys are getting this information


----------



## αce (Oct 18, 2013)

i don't either im just going along for the ride


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 18, 2013)

It was on reddit but got deleted.

Basically Froggen left the EG ranked 5s team while Wickd was streaming.

He also posted on that thread with ''Lol wat. I left all my ranked 5 teams so I don't get S3 ranked team award xD

you guys sure know how to make things up ''


----------



## Chausie (Oct 18, 2013)

well seems like bullshit so far!

if it was on reddit, it was deleted, and there's nothing on twitters about it apart from a 'lol reddit pls' from froggen. so ye..

did see some screen of wickds stream where he says it could all be a stunt. therefore let's say that's the confirmed thing, ye? seems like people are going on the smallest of things.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 18, 2013)

lol. the ranked team that shacker is still on, even though he's not in eg any more?

i really don't think people should go by that


----------



## Chausie (Oct 18, 2013)

euw friends thingy broken?

i refuse to believe that no one is on


----------



## Nim (Oct 18, 2013)

Chausie said:


> euw friends thingy broken?
> 
> i refuse to believe that no one is on



Don't see you online 
But I see my other friends.



Someone in my division had like 5 promos.. and finally made it. I'm so jealous xD


----------



## Chausie (Oct 18, 2013)

huh. guess i'm bugged then!

and no need to be jealous nim, i'm sure you'll get there yourself soon enough


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 18, 2013)

Question.

I've been watching people play Annie, right. And no matter what game I see, they have little to none last hits, at all. Are they trying to play her as a support? I mean, this game I watched, Diamond players, ~40m game, everyone had 50-200 last hits and Annie had 7. What is this madness.

Is that a new trend for her or am I watching horrible players .-.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 18, 2013)

Most likely annie support. she's a pretty fun support!

Check the items!

also fave lulu skin on sale. with this and my fave nidalee skin coming up, it's like riot know what i want


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 18, 2013)

But why would anyone play her as a support, she's so much more than that, she can't heal you or shield you or anything. 

Actually it might be because she is an easy harasser, but still.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 18, 2013)

did ocelote ever used to main cass? im watching him on stream and he shows such a familiarity with the champ that seems to surpass his ori and nid (something i've been seeing him play alot). it goes without saying, he is very good with her.

i'd love to see champs like her played again. prolly when karthus, anivia and super pushers like those become relevant again.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 18, 2013)

the reason why people play annie is for her cc pretty much. you can also build her sort of carry like if u get enough gold later in the game. also she is pretty clutch if u can get off a ult+3 (or more) stun. i mean she is easy to whiff, her stuns that is but you need to have good judgement on when to use it. 

i mean, thats what i think about her. you would have to ask someone who actually mains annie support that question though to give you a more thorough and thoughtful response.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 18, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> But why would anyone play her as a support, she's so much more than that, she can't heal you or shield you or anything.
> 
> Actually it might be because she is an easy harasser, but still.



She has great kill potential and lane control with her zoning considering her burst.
She's actually a really favored support at the moment, and mainly came in to huge play after people saw Tabe, the support of Royal Club(2nd place at world finals) play her during worlds.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 18, 2013)

So just tested Kha jungle for the 1st time, magnificent Vishnu that bug is strong! Why have people stopped playing it?


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 18, 2013)

waveclear got nerfed with w changes and his power spike with manamune  got nerfed with the tear changes


----------



## Chausie (Oct 18, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> But why would anyone play her as a support, she's so much more than that, she can't heal you or shield you or anything.
> 
> Actually it might be because she is an easy harasser, but still.



stun. it's very strong. 

you can use it as a multi person short range with her w, a more accurate but single target q, or a larger range tibbers(which also does a lot of damage, and he can tank turrets/give bush vision at a range)

her aa range is also like 600, so can use that a lot early

the stun can be up pretty much all the time, too. and you can trick the enemy into thinking the stun isn't up by using her e at 3 stacks to proc the stun mid q


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 18, 2013)

I see.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 18, 2013)

You know one of those games guys

When you are 12-3 in team kills at like 8 mins in or so
And then boom a teammate goes

"Hey, we are winning right now but it's too unfair, what IF, just what IF, we made it more fair and give them some gold so we can fight them with equal amount of items?"

Jeez. Splitpushing OP though. Pretty much won me all my ranked games aside from one RQ i manage to cause on the enemy team.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 18, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> waveclear got nerfed with w changes and his power spike with manamune  got nerfed with the tear changes



I didn't even think to level his w before the other 2. Evolved leap 1st, then got to stomping their Jinx in her jungle. 12/6/13 is how it ended for me. Feels strong early compared to the other junglers i use.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 18, 2013)

[youtube]jGy5ZJ8cSUE[/youtube]


----------



## αce (Oct 18, 2013)

> did ocelote ever used to main cass?



yes



> So just tested Kha jungle for the 1st time, magnificent Vishnu that bug is strong! Why have people stopped playing it?



nerfs hurt him a bit but people overreact to nerfs in general
kha zix is still a really strong champion


----------



## Darth (Oct 18, 2013)

all you guys need to know is that I am the best.


----------



## Nim (Oct 18, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> [youtube]jGy5ZJ8cSUE[/youtube]



haha poor Support xD


----------



## Morglay (Oct 18, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]jGy5ZJ8cSUE[/youtube]



 Nerf Taric.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 18, 2013)

Do I max Q or W first on Jinx? Or should I say which do you guys prefer?


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 18, 2013)

Tip for rising ELO - Play Aatrox


----------



## Treerone (Oct 18, 2013)

Morglay said:


> So just tested Kha jungle for the 1st time, magnificent Vishnu that bug is strong! Why have people stopped playing it?



He's strong but next to useless if he falls behind depending on the other jungler.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 18, 2013)

Of course I get the balls to play a ranked game again, and our AP carry leaves the game as soon as it starts.



skeleton rage.

I still went 12-2 even though we lost


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 18, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Do I max Q or W first on Jinx? Or should I say which do you guys prefer?



Depends on the match up to be honest.


----------



## αce (Oct 18, 2013)

> Tip for rising ELO - Play Aatrox



ahri is pretty good too


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 18, 2013)

Ahri is banned much more often though.
Aatrox has been the single cause for us almost losing every game


----------



## αce (Oct 18, 2013)

haha real
yeah aatrox is a whore champion
dive lvl 2 top lane win game


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 18, 2013)

found some jinx gifs, might as well put them here


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 18, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> [youtube]jGy5ZJ8cSUE[/youtube]



Holy fk, I have the sudden urge to play Taric and be fabulous.


----------



## Darth (Oct 18, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> found some jinx gifs, might as well put them here
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



wow i've never seen these before.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 18, 2013)

The second really shows her creepy side. o.o


----------



## Psychic (Oct 18, 2013)

I just got promoted, thanks to an awesome duo.


----------



## OS (Oct 18, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> [youtube]jGy5ZJ8cSUE[/youtube]



The part where Thresh says "Grab the lantern!" sums up the life of thresh players.


----------



## OS (Oct 18, 2013)

Chausie said:


> where do you see this?



Reddit. It shows on wickd's stream that Froggen left the team. And apparently if you check his stats page he's not in a team anymore.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 18, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Reddit. It shows on wickd's stream that Froggen left the team. And apparently if you check his stats page he's not in a team anymore.



that doesn't mean much, shacker is still on that team

and there are two wickds!

clearly shacker is back and they are gonna clone wickd

even if froggen does leave eg, i don't think their ranked team means much, if anything.


----------



## Darth (Oct 18, 2013)

Psychic said:


> I just got promoted, thanks to an awesome duo.



me too! 

but my duo held me back. he even dodged one game cause he was skeptical of my support and it cost him a promo!

noob duo. report.

np tho, i carried him with my badass zac/voli/Leona.

man mode go in never die be awesome always kill everything champs.


----------



## OS (Oct 18, 2013)

Got a quad as jax in ranked. Felt good.


----------



## Magic (Oct 18, 2013)

went 15/1 on twitch two games ago.....
need to transition into a ADC main. 

jungling is for ^ (use bro)

~_~

for real


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 18, 2013)

Yay for freebies XD. 2 straight ranked game with the enemy team playing not everyday things and I had to pleasure to lane with both of them. 1st game support Ashe and they start by getting 1st blooded + double killed. 2nd game AP mid Shaco who also got first blooded purely through Ori autos + ignite with 30cs in 20mins. Those 2 "wins" sent me back to my promos, hopefully the 3rd times the charm.


----------



## αce (Oct 18, 2013)

> went 15/1 on twitch two games ago.....
> need to transition into a ADC main.
> 
> jungling is for ^ (use bro)
> ...



don't do that to yourself
trust me

learn mid and roam and win game
thats the only way


----------



## Darth (Oct 18, 2013)

LOL REDDIT


----------



## αce (Oct 18, 2013)

reddit is the best thing on the internet
can confirm


----------



## Guiness (Oct 18, 2013)

qtpie's twitch chat is the best thing on the internet


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 18, 2013)

αce said:


> reddit is the best thing on the internet
> can confirm



yesyesyesyesyes


----------



## Maerala (Oct 18, 2013)

Welp, I bought Nasus.

Let's see where this goes.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 18, 2013)

I found love.









random: I found a spider while taking a shower today. I hate spiders. Especially when you're naked and can't see shit w/o glasses.

edit: Maerala, I think the #1 rated and most viewed guide on mobafire is a Nasus guide

double edit: only #1 rated


----------



## Austin (Oct 18, 2013)

when is the am tourney today?


----------



## αce (Oct 18, 2013)

if by am you mean in the morning, there is no korean games saturday morning
blaze won the qualifiers

just have to wait for WCG where either blaze or omg are going to win the whole thing


----------



## Austin (Oct 18, 2013)

i meant amateur but im lazy lol

the tournament with the new curse team and quantic


----------



## αce (Oct 18, 2013)

oh idk
i don't really watch those


----------



## Guiness (Oct 18, 2013)

any of you know how to aatrox?


----------



## αce (Oct 18, 2013)

start doran blade
go to jungle
take buffs
go top lane
???
profit


----------



## Treerone (Oct 18, 2013)

Only game worth watching today is Quantic vs ggLA which is starting right now.


----------



## αce (Oct 18, 2013)

i actually tuned in
ggla's bot lane isn't that great and quantics jungler is pretty good
also quantics top laner is good too


----------



## αce (Oct 18, 2013)

meanwhile i have a mid term tomorrow


----------



## αce (Oct 18, 2013)

1-7 vlad
is that you dyrus?


----------



## Treerone (Oct 18, 2013)

Quantic looking more like a team than the last time I saw them play.


----------



## Sajin (Oct 18, 2013)

I swear Gold 3 is fkin unattainable. Lost 4th promo series in a row just now.

I miss silver already


----------



## αce (Oct 18, 2013)

holy fuck is that sajin


----------



## Magic (Oct 18, 2013)

4N said:


> any of you know how to aatrox?


build blood thirster and blade of ruined king.

win


----------



## OS (Oct 18, 2013)

remember when you guys thought aatrox was just bad and another tryndamere?


----------



## Magic (Oct 18, 2013)

he is bad


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 18, 2013)

Sajin's set is still looking good. 
I could make another one, I should.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 18, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> remember when you guys thought aatrox was just bad and another tryndamere?



I still think so. 

Yet I do exceptionally well with him. Riot pls.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 18, 2013)

RemChu said:


> he is bad



No he's not?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 18, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> remember when you guys thought aatrox was just bad and another tryndamere?



was that really a thing here? I know the lol community in general thought he was pretty strong basically right off the bat.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 18, 2013)

Aatrox _is_ similar to Tryndamere. He plays like a melee adc. But he cheats 'cause Bloodwell and Dark Flight.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't like him very much, but that's just me.
Why aren't people still playing based Master Yi?


----------



## Guiness (Oct 18, 2013)

aatrox requires to snowball to really bring out that potential but he isn't bad. people are figuring out how to play him. god bless EU.

i think trynd is better than aatrox tho. i hate it when i play against him and he snowballs. bitch just doesn't die.


----------



## OS (Oct 18, 2013)

Trundle is still the strongest.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 18, 2013)

Met my long lost evil twin in a game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 18, 2013)

Well done. A well-earned win.
But aren't you the evil twin?


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 18, 2013)

Maybe I am, maybe we're both evil


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Magic (Oct 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> Well done. A well-earned win.
> But aren't you the evil twin?


Vae has the goatee, he is the evil one.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 19, 2013)

What the hell? 

My client just decides to not work and I can't get back into the game


----------



## Sansa (Oct 19, 2013)

Same.

Riot is fucking around.

I want midnight Ahri as compensation.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 19, 2013)

i cant believe we just got ddosed....


----------



## Sansa (Oct 19, 2013)

Lol, who DDoSed us?

The b5 Caitlyn?


----------



## Sansa (Oct 19, 2013)

Who is zooted cow?

A rioter?


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 19, 2013)

Get wrecked hoes.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 19, 2013)

Welp I'm too sleepy for this shit. Night guise.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 19, 2013)

Riot fix pls.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm still stuck trying to reconnect even though the game is over.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 19, 2013)

EUW working perfectly fine


----------



## Guiness (Oct 19, 2013)

Maerala said:


> I'm still stuck trying to reconnect even though the game is over.



same here

i have no idea how to fix it


----------



## Guiness (Oct 19, 2013)

hey are any of you familiar with a computer issue like this one:

so pretty much like 60% of the time my comp when i turn it on never fully loads and it has to do some window repair but it never completes. when it does a dskcheck a whole bunch of processes are never present and sometimes when it finally does load, it freezes and becomes really slow.

how can i fix? i was thinking about reformatting but iunno.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 19, 2013)

You should be able to skip repair and disk checking, they will automatically start if you don't pick to skip them within 30 seconds but other than that you should be able to avoid them.

Do you got AFK when you start your computer?


----------



## Guiness (Oct 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> You should be able to skip repair and disk checking, they will automatically start if you don't pick to skip them within 30 seconds but other than that you should be able to avoid them.
> 
> Do you got AFK when you start your computer?



no not really. but i find i have to skip these checks and repairs if i want to do anything on my computer because the troubleshooting never works. :c


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 19, 2013)

Random cat that we let inside for an hour but had to put her outside after I started having an allergic reaction.

Now she's out there and won't leave, shouting like crazy.
I feel bad  She's so cute and cuddly.


----------



## Darth (Oct 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> Random cat that we let inside for an hour but had to put her outside after I started having an allergic reaction.
> 
> Now she's out there and won't leave, shouting like crazy.
> I feel bad  She's so cute and cuddly.



You can borrow my crossbow if you want.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Gogeta (Oct 19, 2013)

Inhouse today gais?


----------



## Darth (Oct 19, 2013)

inb4 wad's team loses.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 19, 2013)

Sure, post here if you want to play in a 5v5 NF members only inhouse at about 5 PM EST.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 19, 2013)

I AM POSTING HERE


----------



## Chausie (Oct 19, 2013)

we doing it on euw?


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 19, 2013)

This time, yes.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 19, 2013)

If it's EUW I'm up for it.


----------



## Magic (Oct 19, 2013)

if its not euw sure


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 19, 2013)

I'll just watch your guys' games.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 19, 2013)

Aatrox jungle is really unfair.
Level 3 tower dive, don't care. :/


----------



## Guiness (Oct 19, 2013)

im yet to performe these extravaggant tower dives aatrox is known for.

but i should prolly try it out.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 19, 2013)

think i'm like 5-1 lulu jungle now. for some reason, it works out better than sej or heca


----------



## Morglay (Oct 19, 2013)

Chausie said:


> think i'm like 5-1 lulu jungle now. for some reason, it works out better than sej or heca



I demand a rune page/masteries.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 19, 2013)

Probably works out better because of the enemies you face. 
Not being mean, I just happen to think that is the case.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 19, 2013)

i'm sure i face the same kind of people when i jungle lulu compared to jungling heca or sej so

you can't really make the point that i only play jungle lulu when queuing with other people either, as i only ever play jungle when queuing with other people, regardless of what i play


----------



## Chaos (Oct 19, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i'm sure i face the same kind of people when i jungle lulu compared to jungling heca or sej so
> 
> you can't really make the point that i only play jungle lulu when queuing with other people either, as i only ever play jungle when queuing with other people, regardless of what i play



Jungle Lulu.

Now that'd be a sight to see.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 19, 2013)

it's not that great, i'm not that great at playing so



Morglay said:


> I demand a rune page/masteries.



uhh masteries i did 16/14, cause i didn't know what to pick

runes, i don't have a massive selection of them, so just went ms quints, mr blue, armor yellow and ad reds

i'd use attack speed runes if i had them


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 19, 2013)

I tried with Lucian, I really did, but he's just awful.

I think I know what it is though, I need a specific team comp for him to function right.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 19, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> I tried with Lucian, I really did, but he's just awful.



wat

no he isn't.

lucian's strength lies in his ability to trade. it also requires good judgement on when to do so. he also can't work with any support imo. just learn his strengths and weaknesses. also, don't use his ult as an execute because its way too easy to misposition with it and whiffing it completely due to its very linear nature.

but i've seen sneaky main him and just wrecks with him.


----------



## Darth (Oct 19, 2013)

alright guys, we're starting up the inhouse. 

get online. Add "TheCircleofLife" to your friends list, and lets get this going. 

Server is EU WEST.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 19, 2013)

Can someone upload that? I wanna creep on it but I has werk.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 19, 2013)

i have 2 spare accounts for anyone not on euw

also idk if i can play in the in house thingy, started to get high ping. gonna try resetting the internet


----------



## Nim (Oct 19, 2013)

I think I'll pass on the in house or whatever it is called, just too tired :< but thanks for inviting me earlier. Good night <3


----------



## Chausie (Oct 19, 2013)

gn nim! ty for the games today, was fun!


----------



## Magic (Oct 19, 2013)

playing ranked......i might come in half an hour for inhouse.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 19, 2013)

Cool, no one is online for the Inhouse

Welp



RemChu said:


> playing ranked......i might come in half an hour for inhouse.



Basically like saying that you'll go in a shop even tho it's long been closed


----------



## Darth (Oct 19, 2013)

lol that first game was crazy. 

totally lvoed that towerdive at the end there. can't believe gogeta got a penta 

in house = best thing evar


----------



## Chausie (Oct 19, 2013)

i need one of those things you put your mouse on


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 19, 2013)

Mouse pads Chausie

Also i guess people did turn up for the inhouse


----------



## Chausie (Oct 19, 2013)

ye! mouse pad. i need me one of them

and i was online. thought you had gone without me at one point.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 19, 2013)

It happened? Who made?
And also tell me who played.


----------



## OS (Oct 19, 2013)

Is lucian significantly stronger with the triforce buffs?


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> It happened? Who made?
> And also tell me who played.



Me, Hady, Vae, Didi, Sajin, Sypher, Sera, Chausie, Xin and an IRL friend of mine.

WHERE WERE YOU WAD


----------



## OS (Oct 19, 2013)

btw,  Anyone here read UQ holder? Despite it being by Negima mangaka it's promising.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 19, 2013)

Oh, if I played Sphyer wouldn't have because for me he has hate.
Some other time perhaps, I'm out hanging with friends until late.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> Oh, if I played Sphyer wouldn't have because for me he has hate.
> Some other time perhaps, I'm out hanging with friends until late.



You were the one who put up the date and time anyway so wth


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 19, 2013)

No one responded in thread so I assumed there was no interest.
So I rode out to have a life, oh well, it all happened for the best!


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 19, 2013)

THERE IS SKYPE AND LOL CHAT

Honestly WAD you can be a pain in the arse sometimes!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 19, 2013)

No one messages me on Skype and I'm not logging on EU unless I'm surely gonna play.
Was grinding back to yet another promo. I'm gonna get Diamond again one day!


----------



## Chausie (Oct 19, 2013)

you could be the one to message people on skype


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 19, 2013)

This spring qualifier is the worst tournament ever haha. 2 disqualifies and 1 forfeit, wtf. At least tomorrow Quantic is playing.


----------



## Magic (Oct 19, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Me, Hady, Vae, Didi, Sajin, Sypher, Sera, Chausie, Xin and an IRL friend of mine.
> 
> WHERE WERE YOU WAD


oh shiiiiiiiiiit sajin and sypher playing


----------



## Chad (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm finally gold.


----------



## OS (Oct 19, 2013)

Anyone else think it's weird that despite just being release DL is giving classes on Jinx?



Oh and Cop:galacticryoma


----------



## Morglay (Oct 19, 2013)

Bogard said:


> I'm finally gold.



Congrats!!!

I. Must. Climb.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 19, 2013)

4N said:


> wat
> 
> no he isn't.



He really is, worst ADC by far.



Bogard said:


> I'm finally gold.



Nice job!


----------



## Magic (Oct 19, 2013)

Bogard congrats!


----------



## Guiness (Oct 19, 2013)

who the hell is bogard? lol

and pred, u just aint playing him right.

i would say lucian requires very solid adc mechanics though. like you really gotta know how to AA, trade and absolute must know the range of his Q and W because its not an actual skillshot. you may find yourself trying to get in range of it while taking free damage.

i would ask Vae or Darth, the adc mains their opinion on it tho.  i doubt they play him very much tho.

i'll just wait til he is eventually played in tournaments.


----------



## Magic (Oct 19, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Anyone else think it's weird that despite just being release DL is giving classes on Jinx?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Cop:galacticryoma



Who the fuck is a sucker enough to pay for that shit. 

Plenty of FREE help out there.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 19, 2013)

4N said:


> i'll just wait til he is eventually played in tournaments.



Only if he gets some major buffs.

He's underpowered, that's pretty known by everyone.

I play ADC a lot, I win my lanes when I pick my main ADCs, Ezreal, Miss Fortune, Vayne, Caitlyn, you can't contest those kind of characters with someone like Lucian against gold and up players with a good support, he doesn't have the damage output, the burst, or long range poke to be any good.

Still trying to learn Jinx though, even when I lose my lane as her often I get lots of kills outside lane easily.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 19, 2013)

4N said:


> i would say lucian requires very solid adc mechanics though. like you really gotta know how to AA, trade and absolute must know the range of his Q and W because its not an actual skillshot. you may find yourself trying to get in range of it while taking free damage.
> 
> i'll just wait til he is eventually played in tournaments.


Recently I've had like a 0% win ratio every time there is a Lucian on my team. Maybe when when he gets some playtime In the pro scene and people finally figure out how to play him and he will be flavor of the month. But for now, we can just spam Corki and Ezreal for free elo.




RemChu said:


> Who the fuck is a sucker enough to pay for that shit.
> 
> Plenty of FREE help out there.



I think it's more for of the pay $10 to get to talk to and play with a pro than them teaching you stuff. I mean, if you watch stream's like Voyboy's, you already learn a ton of stuff for free.


----------



## Magic (Oct 19, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Only if he gets some major buffs.
> 
> He's underpowered, that's pretty known by everyone.
> 
> ...


Some of the pros would have likely used him in Worlds. But I believe he wasn't allowed.

edit:
I don't own him but what I've seen so far, he kinda sucks. The ultimate is so weak.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 19, 2013)

20 min 4v5 win


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 20, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Some of the pros would have likely used him in Worlds. But I believe he wasn't allowed.
> 
> edit:
> I don't own him but what I've seen so far, he kinda sucks. The ultimate is so weak.



He's only the ADC I've not had a positive KDA on average between all my games.

He has the worst base stats of all ADCs also, lowest attack damage of everyone, Ezreal amount of heath.

It's a shame because he is cool design wise.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm hanging out with a friend's friends and one of them is like 'I can get you to Gold in two days if you have the right Vayne runes.'

l0l


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2013)

Man just bullied a kid in his jungle so hard, he /all I quit. report me.

Feel kinda bad =/


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 20, 2013)

Maerala said:


> I'm hanging out with a friend's friends and one of them is like 'I can get you to Gold in two days if you have the right Vayne runes.'
> 
> l0l



Do you want to get boosted though or accomplish it yourself? :x

If it's only for the skin though, I understand.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 20, 2013)

Lucian fucking sucks.

Idk how people manage to snow ball with him.

Jinx is better.


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2013)

Maerala said:


> I'm hanging out with a friend's friends and one of them is like 'I can get you to Gold in two days if you have the right Vayne runes.'
> 
> l0l



hook me up with his info pls <3


----------



## OS (Oct 20, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Lucian fucking sucks.
> 
> Idk how people manage to snow ball with him.
> 
> Jinx is better.



get iceborn or triforce. He's basically Ez.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 20, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Do you want to get boosted though or accomplish it yourself? :x
> 
> If it's only for the skin though, I understand.



Lol I'm not actually gonna take him up on that. Even if I did no amount of help would get me anywhere with an adc. If I got to Gold I'd want it to be with mah baby Fifi. 

Fuck ranked tho.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 20, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Me, Hady, Vae, Didi, Sajin, Sypher, Sera, Chausie, Xin and an IRL friend of mine.
> 
> WHERE WERE YOU WAD



Lolwut? I was asleep.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 20, 2013)

4N said:


> who the hell is bogard? lol
> 
> and pred, u just aint playing him right.
> 
> ...



Hady, an ADC main?

I lol'ed IRL, he mains top and he sucks at ADC, it's his worst role.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 20, 2013)

Lucian is good, you guys are nuckin' futs.
He simply is, no ifs, ands, or buts.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 20, 2013)

Worst AD right now? Draven, no doubt.
Shadow of his former self, it makes one pout.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> Hady, an ADC main?
> 
> I lol'ed IRL, he mains top and he sucks at ADC, it's his worst role.



back on NA he said he was taking up adc and trying to practice. I thought he mained it along with top. o:


----------



## Chad (Oct 20, 2013)

> Worst AD right now? Draven, no doubt.



I'd take Draven over Sivir any day.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 20, 2013)

Lmao at the Lucian hate in this thread. He was played to great effect by Samsung blue in that tourney. This is the same team that 2-0'd Skt t1.( though they are a best of 5 team). 

His ult is used as an initiation from 1100 units away or as as an execute. The core seems to be triforce, bllodthirster/ infinity edge, last whisper. He has a very good laning phase and trades very well in lane with his passive.

TL DR: he has seen pro play as early as last week and is by no means Quinn or Sivir tier.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 20, 2013)

Good games RemChu and Jistawr.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 20, 2013)

Fuck Fiora. Hardest laning phase ever. Went 0-3-1 in laning phase and I ended 11-5-11. Logic pls


----------



## αce (Oct 20, 2013)

if you think lucian is weak you apparently didn't watch samsung blue's pre quarter final games for the wcg qualifier


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 20, 2013)

αce said:


> if you think lucian is weak you apparently didn't watch samsung blue's pre quarter final games for the wcg qualifier



Is there a stream archive or youtube video of the match? I don't keep up with pro League.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 20, 2013)

Any link to the proposed Skarner rework? Can't find it on google.

Edit: Nvm, found it.  Good that he now has some more long range utility but if you have to stop moving to cast the slow it is slightly self defeating.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 20, 2013)

So we have a Xerath, Heimerdinger, Skarner, and Sivir rework all now to look forward to? Interesting.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm pretty tired of this Diamond promotion see-sawing, I've really had enough.
If I don't hit it by the end of this season, then I quit LoL. It shouldn't be this tough.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 20, 2013)

I am being more and more convinced that games have become stomps instead of close battles. Feels like a game is decided by the jungler/mid laner and whoever has the better one wins the game.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 20, 2013)

Every game I play now days I know who is going to win 10 minutes in.


----------



## Darth (Oct 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> Hady, an ADC main?
> 
> I lol'ed IRL, he mains top and he sucks at ADC, it's his worst role.





4N said:


> back on NA he said he was taking up adc and trying to practice. I thought he mained it along with top. o:



My ADC is significantly better than what it used to be. I'm getting better at trading and positioning. Although my cs'ing needs some work. 

Last game as an adc was with Ashe, which I lost, but I was pretty proud of my mechanics that game. I outplayed a fed Corki several times just by sidestepping his missiles and landing the arrow. 

Fucking Thresh though...


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 20, 2013)

I'd teach you how to CS but you can't train old and slow dogs that easily.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 20, 2013)

Forgot my love for Rammus, I must relearn this champ.


----------



## Darth (Oct 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> I'd teach you how to CS but you can't train old and slow dogs that easily.



Why would I want to learn anything from a one trick pony?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Oct 20, 2013)

The best kind of one trick pony.

You're on too, we should teach each other.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 20, 2013)

Could cut the sexual tension with a rusty spoon.


----------



## OS (Oct 20, 2013)

Someone wanted the lucian match


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm starting to get pretty good with Lucian, 15-8 quadra the enemy team with clean up to end game and against a fed Jax.

Watched some diamond player videos and tips, everyone agrees the ultimate is awful, but making much better use of his kit now and build order.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 20, 2013)

5/6/19 on my 1st game Rammus 5/0/19 2nd game both wins... People seem to have forgotten what Tenacity is. I must test it in Ranked tomorrow.


----------



## Nim (Oct 20, 2013)

Does anyone know when the halloween skins will be in the shop?


----------



## Morglay (Oct 20, 2013)

Halloween. Aka the 31st I would guess.


----------



## Austin (Oct 20, 2013)

no probably tuesday


----------



## Maerala (Oct 20, 2013)

It's officially late this year. For three years in a row the Harrowing has begun either the 18th or the 19th of October. But I mean they're releasing so many brand new skins and making a custom map, the delay is totally understandable. Totally.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 20, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z41rrVqiLBk[/youtube]

I love seeing fizz players do the forwards then backwards playful/trickster.

It looks so cool.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 20, 2013)

I feel as Lucian I'm way too dependent on having a good support player, shouldn't solo queue at all with him.

Back to playing Jinx forever and ever when she isn't banned.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 20, 2013)

Guess i am playing jungle Rengar to Diamond.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 20, 2013)

Since I main mid, what champions should I add to my arsenal?

My champion pool is Ahri, Kassadin, Orianna, Lux and Kennen.

I have Karthus, but I need loads of practice with him.
I have Cass, but I only use her when Ahri is banned and Orianna isn't favourable.

I'm thinking of buying Fizz, Syndra, and Zed.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 20, 2013)

When is Orianna unfavorable but Cassiopeia is?


----------



## Sansa (Oct 20, 2013)

Cause even though I'm a decent enough Orianna, I prefer playing champions that can burst someone out quickly which is why I main Ahri.

And when I have to play against people with blinks with Kat.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 20, 2013)

mothafcking wan


----------



## Guiness (Oct 20, 2013)

ori can set up plays though with her utility and her damage isn't bad. i'll just wait til when the assassin meta ends and ori along with other s2 champs become popular again. try asking your question then.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh yeah, I saw an Ohmwrecker today.

I was like wtf just happened to my tower at first, then I realised it has an item that disables them.

Never seen it before.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 20, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Since I main mid, what champions should I add to my arsenal?
> 
> My champion pool is Ahri, Kassadin, Orianna, Lux and Kennen.
> 
> ...



Maybe you should actually learn to play your current champion pool on a good enough level before you expand.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 20, 2013)

How come I keep hearing that Assassins are going to get nerfed?

Exactly what nerfs are they going to encounter?


----------



## Guiness (Oct 20, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> How come I keep hearing that Assassins are going to get nerfed?
> 
> Exactly what nerfs are they going to encounter?



damage mostly. do you honestly expect them to exist as they are?


----------



## Darth (Oct 20, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> How come I keep hearing that Assassins are going to get nerfed?
> 
> Exactly what nerfs are they going to encounter?



uh..

Ahri and Zed have already had their nerfs revealed...


----------



## Sansa (Oct 20, 2013)

@Darth
But that's just Ahri and Zed.

Ahri and Zed don't account for all assassins.

@4n
Well, assassins are there to assassinate low health and high priority targets.
I can see why they would hit up Ahri and Zed but just not all assassins.


----------



## Darth (Oct 20, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> @Darth
> But that's just Ahri and Zed.
> 
> Ahri and Zed don't* make* account for all assassins.



welp.

Clearly there's no hope for you.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 20, 2013)

No response to me about increasing his skill with the current champs.

I feel so ignored


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 20, 2013)

Other Assasins like Rengar, Akali, Kat, Talon already got nerfed pretty hard, why would they get hit again


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> No response to me about increasing his skill with the current champs.
> 
> I feel so ignored



Nothing else needed to be said on that matter


----------



## Sansa (Oct 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> welp.
> 
> Clearly there's no hope for you.



I was typing something else and didn't backspace the make


----------



## Sansa (Oct 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> No response to me about increasing his skill with the current champs.
> 
> I feel so ignored



Because I read what you said and took it into account.


----------



## Treerone (Oct 20, 2013)

They're only hitting Kass, Ahri, Zed, and Fizz. And Rango but that's more of a kit rework I guess.

Other assassins are either "ok" or in a bad place.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 20, 2013)

With all these assassins getting nerfed the rise of Fifi is at hand.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 20, 2013)

Is Gragas getting nerfed?


----------



## Treerone (Oct 20, 2013)

Don't think so.

Why would he?


----------



## Sansa (Oct 20, 2013)

Kassadin nerfs would be unfair to Kassadin.

There's no safe lane for him already in this meta, if they nerf him he'll never get play time.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 20, 2013)

Alex Ich listening to the lion king soundtrack.

one of my new fave pros to watch stream!


----------



## Guiness (Oct 20, 2013)

but on the other hand if they don't nerf him, he can have an incredibly horrid laning phase but if he gets a couple kills and shut down, its gg. dat silence is crazy too lol.

i would say prominent assassins like ahri, zed, kass and fizz do need nerfs tho.


----------



## Treerone (Oct 20, 2013)

Kassadin does tons of damage even with a tear and a catalyst.

And you just have to take his damage since he silences for days and then jumps on you. For mages of course.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 20, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Kassadin nerfs would be unfair to Kassadin.
> 
> There's no safe lane for him already in this meta, if they nerf him he'll never get play time.



This is not my experience of Kassa. As long as he keeps up with cs one double kill in a counter gank/dragon post level 6 and he rapes. Just rapes unreasonably. Just snowballs so hard.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 20, 2013)

Honestly, if you don't mutilate Kassadin to the point where his damage output is equal to that of a level 1 Ashe post 6, he won lane.

I went 10/2 on Kass yesterday, but only because Gragas came to lane at level 1 with like 100 mana allowing me to just free farm.

I scumbagged a lot of those kills too, but that's not the point.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 20, 2013)

Maerala said:


> With all these assassins getting nerfed the rise of Fifi is at hand.



But bruisers/tanks > Fiora not assassins :c


----------



## Maerala (Oct 20, 2013)

Morglay said:


> This is not my experience of Kassa. As long as he keeps up with cs one double kill in a counter gank/dragon post level 6 and he rapes. Just rapes unreasonably. Just snowballs so hard.



^

Along with Jax, one of those champions that can do horribly in lane and come back hard with minimal effort.

Riven, Gragas, and possibly Lee Sin are my official prediction for nerfs after the current batch of OP gets neutered. Although I heard there's a buff for Lee's E on the PBE.



Demonic Shaman said:


> But bruisers/tanks > Fiora not assassins :c



We'll just transition to mid lane.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 20, 2013)

Jax slowly becomes more and more unkillable as time goes on.
Like, you have to stomp him then end fast if you don't want him ramping back up.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 20, 2013)

Treerone said:


> Don't think so.
> 
> Why would he?



He needs to be.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 20, 2013)

> Morgana, Fiddlesticks, Rammus
> 
> We have fixed a longstanding issue with Dark Binding, Terrify and Taunt. The duration is now ‘Forever’ as was originally intended.



I died


----------



## Treerone (Oct 20, 2013)

Gragas on the same level as Riven and Lee?

He's annoying but I don't think he's in need for nerfs.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 20, 2013)

> Malphite
> 
> We have sought to improve Malphite’s game play with a few quality of life buffs. First off, he is now immune to Cassiopeia’s ultimate being as he is already a stone.
> *We have also removed the ability for Malphite to move, being that he is a rock. To compensate for this power limiting factor, his ultimate is now global and on a 5 second cooldown.*
> Malphite now passively gains small amounts of experience over time so that he can reach level 6 and start influencing the game.



Oh my god


----------



## Nim (Oct 20, 2013)

6 LP.. then I can try my promo.. D: gonna get +2 and +1 LP the next games I presume.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 20, 2013)

Treerone said:


> Gragas on the same level as Riven and Lee?
> 
> He's annoying but I don't think he's in need for nerfs.



I think just his AP ratios need to go down.


----------



## αce (Oct 20, 2013)

> Kassadin nerfs would be unfair to Kassadin.



kassadin nerfs would be fair to humanity


----------



## αce (Oct 20, 2013)

ahri is not balanced

my average KDA in ranked is

6/4.2/7.3


my ahri kda is 

10.5/4.3/7.3



although to be fair i only played 4 games with her
she is my best mid tho at the moment. other than maybe vlad, but vlad shits on ahri pretty hard







only other notable kda is vayne altho im hit or miss on that champion
either i carry really hard or i just get dumpstered in lane


----------



## Sansa (Oct 20, 2013)

My KDA on Ahri is:
7.2/4.1/7.9

my average KDA in ranked is:
6.9/4.8/8

Pretty mediocre scores.


----------



## αce (Oct 20, 2013)

if my charm rate wasn't 10% i would probably have a higher KDA


----------



## Maerala (Oct 20, 2013)

αce said:


> if my charm rate wasn't 10% i would probably have a higher KDA



Can confirm.


----------



## αce (Oct 20, 2013)

> With all these assassins getting nerfed the rise of Fifi is at hand.



doesn't fiora usually beat assassins in lane anyways?


----------



## Sansa (Oct 20, 2013)

I only miss charms if I hesitate to use it.

If I just yoloswag charm someone I'll hit it 10/10 times.

Also, Spirit Rush -> Charm is unfair.


----------



## αce (Oct 20, 2013)

until you face a vlad mid and he just pools away


----------



## Sansa (Oct 20, 2013)

Fuck Vlad and his trollpool.

And fuck Fizz and his trollpole.

I do enjoy charming Fizzes mid dash though.


----------



## αce (Oct 20, 2013)

i never first pick vlad mid in fear of facing a fiddlesticks or lelbanc
fuck that no thanks


----------



## Sansa (Oct 20, 2013)

On the upside, I've never lost to a Fizz mid as Ahri.
That's such an easy lane for me.

But then again, I'm in bronze so I guess that doesn't count for much.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 20, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> But bruisers/tanks > Fiora not assassins :c



The Lulu changes  I died.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 20, 2013)

LeBlanc is fucking terror.

I haven't faced her much, but when I do, it always sucks.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 20, 2013)

αce said:


> doesn't fiora usually beat assassins in lane anyways?



Yeah but if they're making it more difficult for the current top tier assassins to burst their targets, she might become a more viable pick because of how quickly she'd melt squishies by comparison.



Jiyeon said:


> And fuck Fizz and his trollpole.



Karma takes such a nice steamy dump on Fizz. But my friends won't let me play her mid anymore.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 20, 2013)

Heimerdinger owns Fizz.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 20, 2013)

7.1/3.5/6.5 is my Graves KDA.

My over all KDA is 6.2/4.1/7.1

GRAVES IS OP GUIZE.

EDIT: 89-57 win loss with Graves though.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 20, 2013)

αce said:


> i never first pick vlad mid in fear of facing a fiddlesticks or lelbanc
> fuck that no thanks



But no one suspects 1st pick mid Vlad, everyone just assumes he will go top. Then the enemy team will try to counter pick a top, little did they know they are gonna counter pick themselves cause Vlad is not top  All part of the plan!


----------



## Darth (Oct 20, 2013)

Maerala said:


> ^
> 
> Along with Jax, one of those champions that can do horribly in lane and come back hard with minimal effort.
> 
> ...


Riven and Lee Sin are 100% not getting nerfed bro.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 20, 2013)

Lee Sin is up in the air. Riven nerfs are surely coming. That kit is overloaded as fuck. So is his actually but that PBE buff is kinda questionable.

Plus this always happens when people on the League forums start QQing about a champion, without fail. And apparently it's Riven season.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 20, 2013)

There's no reason to nerf Lee Sin, he's perfectly fine the way he is.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 20, 2013)

Why does Ninjaken go Triforce on Noc? Has he ever stated why?


----------



## OS (Oct 20, 2013)

The plot thickens


----------



## Darth (Oct 20, 2013)

Riven's last 5+ balance changes have all been nerfs. 

There's no reason she'll be nerfed again. She hasn't been dominating in solo queue or in the  professional scene. 

I really don't get why you so surely think Riven needs nerfs.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> There's no reason to nerf Lee Sin, he's perfectly fine the way he is.


With how high his skill capped is, I think he is one of the most balanced champs atm. People think he is OP cause how strong is early game is, but unless you have high mechanical ability (can at least insec for initiation, that shit is fking hard) his late game isn't that threatening, aside from maybe a q smite steal. But if you do have high mechanical skills, he is a beast.




Gogeta said:


> Why does Ninjaken go Triforce on Noc? Has he ever stated why?



Flavor of the month? Just like when it was the league of Black Cleaver, Warmogs, and BotRK. It's now welcome to league of Triforce


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 20, 2013)

Yeah but generally people build it on those that it was already great on
You don't see it on Vayne cause her core is better.
You don't see it on Garen cause other items are just better.

Wouldn't BotRK, Youmuu's and such be better for Noc?


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 20, 2013)

Ninjaken isn't doing FoTM, he's been doing Triforce Nocturne since Season 2.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 20, 2013)

They really made pentakills so lenient now.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> Ninjaken isn't doing FoTM, he's been doing Triforce Nocturne since Season 2.



I heard that too, but what is the reasoning behind it.
Extra MS? 

Quite a bit of stats are wasted on Noc


----------



## αce (Oct 20, 2013)

> Lee Sin is up in the air. Riven nerfs are surely coming. That kit is  overloaded as fuck. So is his actually but that PBE buff is kinda  questionable.



Lee is balanced, just annoying. Riven has been nerfed way too many times I don't think they are going to hit her kit again.


----------



## αce (Oct 20, 2013)

> 7.1/3.5/6.5 is my Graves KDA.
> 
> My over all KDA is 6.2/4.1/7.1
> 
> ...



yeah but your graves is like a full tier better than anything else you play


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 20, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I heard that too, but what is the reasoning behind it.
> Extra MS?
> 
> Quite a bit of stats are wasted on Noc


Mmmm lets see



> +30 ability power


Fear has an Ap ratio I believe, so more dmg


> +30 attack damage
> +30% attack speed
> +10% critical strike chance


Obvious juicy stats for an AD champ


> +250 health
> +200 mana


More HP/mana is never a bad thing as a melee


> +8% movement speed


If you manage to complete Triforce during lane phase, 8% ms + Q can make you zip through the jungle making for much more scarier frequent ganks. Even after lane phase, you can split more effectively cause now your that much harder to catch



> Unique Passive - Rage: Basic attacks grant 20 movement speed for 2 seconds on hit. Minion, monster, and champion kills grant 60 movement speed for 2 seconds. The movement speed bonus is halved for ranged champions.


With the 8% MS, Q MS and now the additional 20/60 MS, your fear is pretty much guaranteed. If you can manage to stay in front of your target, even if they flash, you can still finish the channel the fear cause you should still be right next to them


> Unique Passive - Spellblade: After using an ability, your next basic attack deals bonus damage equal to 200% of your base attack damage as physical damage. (2 second cooldown).


Your ult will proc spellblade, so your initial burst will be huge.


----------



## Darth (Oct 20, 2013)

yeah it's a great item on Noc in general.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 20, 2013)

Am Rengar jungle vs. Amumu jungle

Lets see if and how hard ill rip his asshole open


----------



## Guiness (Oct 20, 2013)

i agree heavily with alex.

riot needs to find a way to balance the game without nerfing champs. like its so fcking annoying that their nerfing of champs only serve for pros to find only one way to play the game with other champs. like, instead of nerfing, why not buff other champs? by doing this there can be more than one effective meta instead of the same stale playstyles that players are pretty much forced into if they want that higher chance of winning.

i hope s4 riot really changes this.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> Riven's last 5+ balance changes have all been nerfs.
> 
> There's no reason she'll be nerfed again. She hasn't been dominating in solo queue or in the  professional scene.
> 
> I really don't get why you so surely think Riven needs nerfs.



Not really. Her most recent change made it far easier for her to jump over walls, and before that they buffed the AD on her ult, and even when they increased the cooldown on her ultimate and lowered her base health they buffed the strength of her shield.

Riven's kit does everything. She has hard aoe cc (both a stun and a knockup), infinite mobility, a spammable shield that scales with AD on a champion that is nothing but, a huge AD steroid, a long range aoe nuke, and on top of that she's resourceless, all while doing massive amounts of damage.

Hardly balanced. Classic Xypherous champion tbh.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 20, 2013)

got sejuani in the last 3-4 arams. used up my rolls and had people trade with me so i'm not constantly playing her. when things like this happen, i really start to doubt the randomness of aram


----------



## Guiness (Oct 20, 2013)

and if riven falls behind, you are fcked.

riven is a hit and miss tbh. its because you normally build her full ad that you also run the risk of blowing up easily, even with her massive shield. you rly need to snowball as riven or you won't be having much impact.

every champ has their strengths and weaknesses. 

and you have me completely confused on why they should nerf lee. lee is probably the hardest champ to play in the game. and you gotta know how to abuse his early game. people know this for a fact but still can't do it. why? because they just don't know how to play with the champ in general. still, the number of people who i see can play lee competently has definitely increased over the months. and prior to all-stars, it was generally thought that lee wasn't as good as some other champs (corrrect me if i'm wrong) it just goes to show that by learning the champ and understanding it in and out that you can bring out the full potential of said champ. 

its funny how those 2 champs can counter fiora coincidentally.


----------



## Darth (Oct 20, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Not really. Her most recent change made it far easier for her to jump over walls, and before that they buffed the AD on her ult, and even when they increased the cooldown on her ultimate and lowered her base health they buffed the strength of her shield.
> 
> Riven's kit does everything. She has hard aoe cc (both a stun and a knockup), infinite mobility, a spammable shield that scales with AD on a champion that is nothing but, a huge AD steroid, a long range aoe nuke, and on top of that she's resourceless, all while doing massive amounts of damage.
> 
> Hardly balanced. Classic Xypherous champion tbh.



opinionated adrian STRIKES AGAIN!


----------



## Guiness (Oct 20, 2013)

also, xpeke been playing kass for a long while yet people still ignored the pick until recently.

people figured out that kass was not some particular secret pick (he works rly well with fnatic's tele comp tho) but just a strong pick in general. true, kass does have a weak laning phase but his strengths far outdo his weaknesses and apart from that weak laning phase (its not even that bad tbh), he doesn't have too many. he definitely needs a nerf.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> *biased* adrian STRIKES AGAIN!



fixed.

dw adrian, when people discover how strong fiora is, we'll be singing songs to nerf that bitch while drinking your tears out of a crystal cup with some orange kush lying on the side. 

imo, fiora is pretty damn similar to kass when it comes to clean up ability. you constantly demonstrate it and terry, while lost lane pretty hard against irelia performed top class janitor skills last night in a game with a quadra out of nowhere.


----------



## αce (Oct 20, 2013)

> also, xpeke been playing kass for a long while yet people still ignored the pick until recently.



if by people you mean international teams and if you mean until recently the worlds tournament then yes


kass has been a priority ban against fnatic for the entire eu lcs split





> people figured out that kass was not some particular secret pick (he  works rly well with fnatic's tele comp tho) but just a strong pick in  general. true, kass does have a weak laning phase but his strengths far  outdo his weaknesses and apart from that weak laning phase (its not even  that bad tbh), he doesn't have too many. he definitely needs a nerf.



he has a pretty shitty laning phase





> opinionated adrian STRIKES AGAIN!



everything adrian doesn't like warrants some sarcastic comment along the lines of "balanced" or he just calls it a scumbag
just learn to ignore it


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 20, 2013)

So
Who the fuck wards their red

They knew i was coming
Assholes



But it turned out well. I helped Jax snowball. Went bot a few times, helped our Ori win vs. AD Brand (Triforce into BotRK, wtf)
But anyway, into Plat 2 promos. 


Also at the end the enemy Amumu was so mad he sold his items for wards and apparently made swastikas in their base with them


----------



## Darth (Oct 20, 2013)

guys, guys, I was trying to be polite. 

ily adrian.  **


----------



## Maerala (Oct 20, 2013)

4N said:


> and if riven falls behind, you are fcked.



This applies to almost every champion.



> riven is a hit and miss tbh. its because you normally build her full ad that you also run the risk of blowing up easily, even with her massive shield. you rly need to snowball as riven or you won't be having much impact.
> 
> every champ has their strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> ...



I said the same thing about Orianna because very few people can play her the way Faker can, but apparently it only takes one.

And neither Lee nor Riven counter Fiora. Not easy matchups, but they're no Singed or Jax.


----------



## Darth (Oct 20, 2013)

1v1 my Riven Adriano.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 20, 2013)

αce said:


> yeah but your graves is like a full tier better than anything else you play



Perhaps, but at least everything else is still 2 tiers above anything you can play


----------



## Darth (Oct 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> Perhaps, but at least every thing else is still 2 tiers above anything you can play


----------



## Guiness (Oct 20, 2013)

Maerala said:


> And neither Lee nor Riven counter Fiora. Not easy matchups, but they're no Singed or Jax.



thats why i said 'can' counter and not right hard counter.

fiora has no cc, at all. she has good ad but so do lee and riven. lee has his E which gives both a movement speed slow and attack speed slow, a shield and SUSTAIN. he'll outduel you early on

riven has shield, stun and knock up. if riven plays it right, she should come out on top in a tiny skirmish at lvl 3.

both of these champs at lvl 3 should a win an outright 1v1 against fiora just by looking at their skill kits. still, i would trust your opinion on the matter as im sure you've [played against these match ups various times but it serves to remind you that both riven and lee are one of the stronger early game champs.


----------



## αce (Oct 20, 2013)

> Perhaps, but at least everything else is still 2 tiers above anything you can play



my life is sad because i am bad at this game


----------



## Guiness (Oct 20, 2013)

and almost a year later vae hasn't realized ace is one of the few people who could care less about being better than someone at this game.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 20, 2013)

αce said:


> if by people you mean international teams and if you mean until recently the worlds tournament then ye
> 
> kass has been a priority ban against fnatic for the entire eu lcs split



yeah thats what im saying. 




> he has a pretty shitty laning phase



yeah his laning is shitty, but its not so shitty that he loses 1v1 automatically to any other champ. if im playing against one, i always try super hard to shut him down as much as i can but somehow he finds a way to stay relevant and just wins back the game anyway


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 20, 2013)

A year later I realized Ace doesn't ever improve at this game.


----------



## Didi (Oct 20, 2013)

Beep          boop


----------



## Chausie (Oct 20, 2013)

now now boys, play nice


----------



## αce (Oct 20, 2013)

it's always funny witnessing a subhuman attempt to bait someone who is clearly smarter than anything their poorly evolved brain can muster up

keep trying though, it's cute


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 20, 2013)

Nice bait attempt.


----------



## Darth (Oct 20, 2013)

Didi said:


> Beep          boop



welcome back. 

but why did you log out of league?


----------



## Guiness (Oct 20, 2013)

αce said:


> it's always funny witnessing a subhuman attempt to bait someone who is clearly smarter than anything their poorly evolved brain can muster up
> 
> keep trying though, it's cute





Vae said:


> Nice bait attempt.



snap

a bait

then the counter bait

then the counter bait COUNTER

next lvl mind games


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 20, 2013)

This randomly positive guy.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 20, 2013)

Any cheesy way of leveling up a new account. I want to play with my lil bro, but my main account's mmr might be too high to play with.


----------



## Didi (Oct 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> welcome back.
> 
> but why did you log out of league?



cuz


I didn't feel like playing


also I remembered my ban had run out so I wanted to post :3


----------



## Guiness (Oct 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> This randomly positive guy.



damn

that guy just made chausie seem average in my eyes.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 20, 2013)

Faced a twitch jungle who afk at the start because his Udyr wouldn't give him a leash. So that was basically a free win but uh yeah. This shit doesn't just happen in Bronze too.

I just checked the guy's history. He mains Twitch jungle and got to plat 3 with it but it seems like he got really pissed that game and wasn't going to deal with that shit.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 20, 2013)

I don't blame him, not getting a leash as Twitch jungle is pretty fucking shitty.

He was probably already in a bad mood too.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 20, 2013)

sometimes i have a strong dislike for people who play this game

especially for people who talk shit all game in all chat, and are unable to back up the crap they spew out by playing well themselves.



Didi said:


> cuz
> 
> 
> I didn't feel like playing
> ...



oh ye, forgot you were banned!


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 20, 2013)

That Vayne was clearly the greatest.

Elise too.


----------



## αce (Oct 20, 2013)

adrian what just happened


----------



## Sansa (Oct 20, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> So
> Who the fuck wards their red
> 
> They knew i was coming
> ...


Couldn't help but lol


----------



## OS (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## Maerala (Oct 20, 2013)

αce said:


> adrian what just happened



Today I learned.

Ace the god spider.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 20, 2013)

Whens the next game? I want in.


----------



## Treerone (Oct 20, 2013)

Fuckin Monte 


*"The only upside here is the rather hilarious paradox of people making  fun of eSports as a shadow of professional sports while simultaneously  serving as a shadow of professional journalists. Honestly, if you want  to have a discussion bring in someone who can add depth to the topic  instead of admitting ignorance and then passing off an ignorant  conversation as a legitimate opinion."*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 20, 2013)

Today I played 15+ hours of solo queue, just to see if I could.
I started off where I started, I'm taking a break for a week, I should.


----------



## Darth (Oct 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> Today I played 15+ hours of solo queue, just to see if I could.
> I started off where I started, I'm taking a break for a week, I should.



Welcome back to League WAD.


----------



## OS (Oct 20, 2013)

Lebron James says that he used to have a crush on jessica rabbit. Confirmed for baseness.

also, based monte.


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Guess i am playing jungle Rengar to Diamond.


how the fuck do you start with rengar?

is a double doran start viable on him or do you absolutely need pots and machete ?

whenever i did get a chance to play him his first clear and shit were so painful ~_~ 
 and ugh my mechanics on him are terrible.

Is he good for the 3x Q burst you can do it?


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> Today I played 15+ hours of solo queue, just to see if I could.
> I started off where I started, I'm taking a break for a week, I should.


Unless you were trying to improve, you wasted 15 hours. 

been there done that. =[


----------



## OS (Oct 20, 2013)

Remchu that's a hideous set.


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2013)

It's not like I like wearing this or anything. /// ///


----------



## Chausie (Oct 20, 2013)

what exactly is your sig?

i mean, i can tell it's a woman, but the proportions all seem fucked up


----------



## OS (Oct 20, 2013)

RemChu said:


> It's not like I like wearing this or anything. /// ///


Liar It's killing anime 


Chausie said:


> what exactly is your sig?
> 
> i mean, i can tell it's a woman, but the proportions all seem fucked up



It's from Kill la Kill, the new "saviour" of anime.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 20, 2013)

anime needs a saviour?


----------



## Darth (Oct 20, 2013)

Apparently..


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2013)

Chausie said:


> anime needs a saviour?


The Avatar.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 20, 2013)

well if the 'saviour' of anime is a girl with ridiculous proportions wearing next to nothing, then no wonder people take the piss out of anime fans.

oh and her clothes have sentience, and are ofc male. ok then

like fair enough if you like this shit, just don't get why it would be picked as a 'saviour'.


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2013)

take  the piss 

@Evelynn players,
any of you play her mid?


----------



## OS (Oct 20, 2013)

Chausie said:


> well if the 'saviour' of anime is a girl with ridiculous proportions wearing next to nothing, then no wonder people take the piss out of anime fans.
> 
> oh and her clothes have sentience, and are ofc male. ok then
> 
> like fair enough if you like this shit, just don't get why it would be picked as a 'saviour'.


 It had potential since it's by the TTGL staff. But it ruined it when the purpose of them being so exposed was to show that they don't care how they look. Probably forgetting a tiny bit more.



Darth said:


> Apparently..



In a world and time where Infinite fuckin Stratos sells more than index and railgun yes it does


----------



## Sansa (Oct 20, 2013)

Computer fucked up.

No league on this one.

FML.


----------



## OS (Oct 20, 2013)

> The Avatar.


The live action needed a saviour.


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> The live action needed a saviour.


M night dingalong


----------



## Darth (Oct 20, 2013)

Infinite Stratos selling more than Index?

wat

Kill La Kill is awesome screw the haters Ryuuko4lyfe


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2013)

I have to spread rep to rep Darth again. =[

I barely ever rep you though, wtf.


----------



## Darth (Oct 20, 2013)

I've gotten like 20 reps in the last couple days so apparently i've been particularly awesome recently.


----------



## Darth (Oct 20, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Computer fucked up.
> 
> No league on this one.
> 
> FML.



you ragequitting whore GET BACK IN THAT GAME.


----------



## OS (Oct 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> Infinite Stratos selling more than Index?
> 
> wat
> 
> Kill La Kill is awesome screw the haters Ryuuko4lyfe



It sold like 25,000 units for blue ray on average. I have no fucking clue why.

I wouldn't mind KLK if she just had her normal clothes. I'd like it a lot actually with the fighting and comedy. But if girls fighting that was is your main sell point then it's just another ecchi anime but with higher animation budget.


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2013)

He can go to a public library. 
install league,
lose and rage in a public setting. 
profit


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2013)

god red heads


----------



## OS (Oct 20, 2013)

That's not even real red hair you fuck.


----------



## Darth (Oct 20, 2013)

Hayley Williams is 

Too bad she ruined her street cred by leaking nudes tho.


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> Hayley Williams is
> 
> Too bad she ruined her street cred by leaking nudes tho.


Interesting I might have to investigate that 

j/k



Original Sin said:


> That's not even real red hair you fuck.



lol


----------



## OS (Oct 20, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Interesting I might have to investigate that
> 
> j/k
> 
> ...



Already found one


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2013)

I'd like to dress her up like katarina and give her a good ol Gragas ult to the face

bAtta bing batta boom

heheehe


----------



## Darth (Oct 20, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> That's not even real red hair you fuck.



you know, I always assumed she was a natural redhead. 

Further investigation proves that she is a natural redhead. She said so in an interview. Although apparently her hair has become a weird light brown/blonde color after dying it so many times.


----------



## OS (Oct 20, 2013)

Welp, the website i went to also showed Kanye and Chris Browns dicks. And Prince Harry's ass. What was seen can't be unseen


----------



## Darth (Oct 20, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Welp, the website i went to also showed Kanye and Chris Browns dicks. And Prince Harry's ass. What was seen can't be unseen



you sir, are an idiot.


----------



## OS (Oct 20, 2013)

> you sir, are an idiot.



Well it showed me scarlett johanson and rihannas ass so all is good.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 21, 2013)

Nocturne + 2 teleport strategy is fucking annoying as hell. Nocturne ults and the teleports come in and we can't see it or hear it over the stupid DARRRRKNEESSSS then got gang banged at bottom 2v5. 

Fnatic strategy to the max.

zzzzzzzzzz. 

We still won that game at least.


----------



## Magic (Oct 21, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Nocturne + 2 teleport strategy is fucking annoying as hell. Nocturne ults and the teleports come in and we can't see it or hear it over the stupid DARRRRKNEESSSS then got gang banged at bottom 2v5.
> 
> Fnatic strategy to the max.
> 
> ...


fucking LOL
map jammer noc


----------



## Magic (Oct 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]JBoocPe_DNU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magic (Oct 21, 2013)

In a game with a Pax twisted fate! cool.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 21, 2013)

preeeettty.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 21, 2013)

Need to watch the new episodes of Kill La Kill.

Lucian isn't an adc after all, but a black mage.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 21, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> preeeettty.



I like this one more


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 21, 2013)

RemChu said:


> [YOUTUBE]JBoocPe_DNU[/YOUTUBE]



Seems stupid.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 21, 2013)

Team decision to throw then flame are the best thing ever.

In other news: Kill lane Rengar + Ez stomps a Silver Nami + Jinx.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 21, 2013)

Thought this was going to be an easy and relaxing game, how wrong I was.

Probably one of the most exhausting games I've played, had to keep the entire map warded all the time so people didn't get caught, had to save someone every 2 minutes and control the team fights so hard.

Playing support is hard as fuck 

EDIT: I should add that Lee was the most god awful Diamond jungler I've ever met and Cait was losing 1v1 trades against a Corki with 30CS while she had 100.
I hate this game.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 21, 2013)

RemChu said:


> how the fuck do you start with rengar?
> 
> is a double doran start viable on him or do you absolutely need pots and machete ?
> 
> ...



If i could start with double dorans i would but i dont have that much starting gold.
I did use to start Dorans Blade with LS  quints but unless you get a very very good leash youll be  too low after.your first.clear. Get machete 5 pots and on your first back get double dorans blade. You can sell your machete at this point.

Get Tiamat and then Mobis. Finish Hydra and get Triforce. Core complete. Get Zephyr for sllit pushing or LW for carry extermination. Then build as necessary. I play Rango very aggressively, counterjungling and gankingas much as possible. I have replays in ranked if interested.

And yes triple q is very good unless the enemy bitch is kass or ahri.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 21, 2013)

So apparently my character addiction has changed from Diana to Tristana.

And good lord, I only miss the weekend of posting and you all post 15 pages o.O

also name change!~


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 21, 2013)

I have no clue who you are.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 21, 2013)

I figured that would happen

I'm Sasume Uchiha

"oh yeah that guy!"


----------



## Didi (Oct 21, 2013)

Never seen that name before either


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh, that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Darth (Oct 21, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> I figured that would happen
> 
> I'm Sasume Uchiha
> 
> "oh yeah that guy!"



oh yeah that guy!


----------



## Morglay (Oct 21, 2013)

If I reach Gold before the deadline I will be so happy I may defaecate in my frilly's.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 21, 2013)

Who's the most troll? Teemo, Singed, or Shaco? Cause I can't stop laughing when I play any of those three.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 21, 2013)

Singed is the most fun because imo he is easiest to fail on. The mechanics always make me smile.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 21, 2013)

Yay Plat 2 again!


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 21, 2013)

Not fair putting me against a Diamond III in mid when I wasn't using one of my mains.


----------



## αce (Oct 21, 2013)

l0l at this one reddit thread
neither piglet or faker were the mvp of the season 3 world championships
bengi was
and its not even a debate imo


----------



## Magic (Oct 21, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> If i could start with double dorans i would but i dont have that much starting gold.
> I did use to start Dorans Blade with LS  quints but unless you get a very very good leash youll be  too low after.your first.clear. Get machete 5 pots and on your first back get double dorans blade. You can sell your machete at this point.
> 
> Get Tiamat and then Mobis. Finish Hydra and get Triforce. Core complete. Get Zephyr for sllit pushing or LW for carry extermination. Then build as necessary. I play Rango very aggressively, counterjungling and gankingas much as possible. I have replays in ranked if interested.
> ...



double dorans,

u start with 1 and u back as soon as u have enough to get another, koreans started doing it on sin jungles. It works pretty well.

rengar.......ya i need those pots/
thx for the tips man. Might get him next!


----------



## Magic (Oct 21, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Who's the most troll? Teemo, Singed, or Shaco? Cause I can't stop laughing when I play any of those three.


loooooooooooooooool

I would have to say teemo. 

o.o

pure satan incarnate.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 21, 2013)

RemChu said:


> loooooooooooooooool
> 
> I would have to say teemo.
> 
> ...



yee, especially with bunny skin


----------



## Nim (Oct 21, 2013)

How can I change my nickname in the forums?


And 3 points left to promo <3 /to have something LoL related in my post :3


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 21, 2013)

There's a name change thread, I just did it earlier

It may take a few days for them to see it though


----------



## Guiness (Oct 21, 2013)

Loool

Kassadin's R just got a buff on the pbe 

Riot da besto.


----------



## Nim (Oct 21, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> There's a name change thread, I just did it earlier
> 
> It may take a few days for them to see it though



Okay thanks 



lolking score: 1499
 : 1629

fuuu ._. got +1 LP last game, 98 now


----------



## Chausie (Oct 21, 2013)

Damn nim, they really do seem to be making it hard for you to get that gold, eh?


----------



## Nim (Oct 21, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Damn nim, they really do seem to be making it hard for you to get that gold, eh?



ye, they hate me (

But it's okay! I'll prove them! (I hope so.. xD)


----------



## Chausie (Oct 21, 2013)

also ty for the games today guys! despite losing most of them, they were a laugh. think i might just stick to jungle and top with lulu


----------



## Chausie (Oct 21, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> ye, they hate me (
> 
> But it's okay! I'll prove them! (I hope so.. xD)



ye you'll get it, np! just a little bit at a time


----------



## Darth (Oct 21, 2013)

I do what I can to keep things interesting. 

Although Mio with that "It was a brilliant plan mein Fuhrer but sadly it didn't work out" had me laughing wayyyy too hard. 

ADC Kayle/support Zilean failed magnificently. God I want to do that again.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 21, 2013)

I had a great time in my last 3 games.

EVEN THOUGH I INTENTIONALLY LOST ONE TO SPITE MY SUPPORT.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 21, 2013)

Gift me Zed while he's on sale and I'll love you 5ever.


----------



## Darth (Oct 21, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Gift me Zed while he's on sale and I'll love you 5ever.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 21, 2013)

''Gift me a champion that I can get for free if I just play some more''

Anyone who gifts or buys champions for RP is retarded.


----------



## Magic (Oct 21, 2013)

So Avatar, wow great story telling in the origins episodes. Very beautifully drawn too.


----------



## αce (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't know - those episodes felt rushed. Really rushed. And the spirits seemed kind of lame. I don't know, I guess it was good.


----------



## Darth (Oct 21, 2013)

αce said:


> I don't know - those episodes felt rushed. Really rushed. And the spirits seemed kind of lame. I don't know, I guess it was good.



you're the only person i've seen who said the episodes felt rushed. 

and with the "i don't know"/"i guess it was good" it feels like you're just trying to find a reason to hate it. 

gtfo ace. even vae liked those episodes and he dislikes the series.


----------



## αce (Oct 21, 2013)

"find a reason to hate it"


Implying I'm not one of the only people who actively defends this series, the first season and the main character against idiots who have retarded opinions about it because of shippings. Just because I didn't like an episode doesn't mean I'm actively trying to hate it. You should be a lawyer or something. Your logic always amazes me.


----------



## Didi (Oct 21, 2013)

Gold 3 in 3v3

4-2 atm

so 6 more wins for rewards right?
unless it just needs to be 10 wins in general instead of this season


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 21, 2013)

I thought the episodes were good, but I dislike Legend of Korra.

I like TLAB but fuck Korra, Wan was cool though.


----------



## Darth (Oct 21, 2013)

Didi said:


> Gold 3 in 3v3
> 
> 4-2 atm
> 
> ...



you need ten games played on the team i think. 

shouldn't matter if they're wins or losses.

@ace 

well I am in Law School.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 21, 2013)

No it's 10 wins, I just checked with my ranked team.


----------



## Didi (Oct 21, 2013)

I was confused tho because in another ranked team I'm in it said 'not enough games played to earn rewards', but for this team it had no such announcement


Oh well we're just gonna do 6 more wins just to be safe
or maybe even try to get plat because we're stomping pretty hard (2 losses were somewhere back in the beginning of the season)


----------



## αce (Oct 21, 2013)

Current season of Korra is better than the first and I thought that season was done well. I just thought the flashback felt rushed. Sorry if I have an opinion.


----------



## Didi (Oct 21, 2013)

I didn't even know Korra had begun again


I'm probably gonna watch once all the eps are out

cuz first season was pretty disappointing

And series always feel better if you can just watch whenever you like however fast you like, instead of having to wait


----------



## Magic (Oct 21, 2013)

How did that Corki go 17/9 yet couldn't carry, wow.


----------



## Magic (Oct 21, 2013)

αce said:


> I don't know - those episodes felt rushed. Really rushed. And the spirits seemed kind of lame. I don't know, I guess it was good.


2 episodes for a creation myth. 
Felt adequate for me.


----------



## Darth (Oct 21, 2013)

αce said:


> Current season of Korra is better than the first and I thought that season was done well. I just thought the flashback felt rushed. Sorry if I have an opinion.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 21, 2013)

win or lose, the close arams are the best and the most fun


----------



## αce (Oct 21, 2013)

goddamnit darth why do i love you
you always hurt me


----------



## Darth (Oct 21, 2013)

αce said:


> goddamnit darth why do i love you
> you always hurt me


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 21, 2013)

Hady is a hurtful man.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 21, 2013)

Hady doesn't want me to get laid.
Even though I get more play than an Arcade.


----------



## Magic (Oct 21, 2013)

Steve Yeun did voice acting for the Wan dude in korra. 
No wonder he sounded familiar.


----------



## Darth (Oct 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]VRCjylRkG_c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guiness (Oct 21, 2013)

time to play some pokemon X


----------



## Morglay (Oct 21, 2013)

Really enjoyed the flashback that Korra got of Wan, good Avatar creation story was good. 

It probably felt so good because it was like finding gold in a mountain of shit.


----------



## Magic (Oct 21, 2013)

Maerala, when you were playing Leona. make sure your AD is in position to follow up on you.

When you dove (partly my mistake) every time I was focused on getting cs mostly and the ad and enemy support had time to react. I was not in range to capitalize on your dives at all when we played earlier.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 21, 2013)

Have to be manlier then.


----------



## Darth (Oct 21, 2013)

doesn't work like that rem. your support won't magically be in the perfect position to catch the opposing adc out of position whenever you want them to be. whether you're cs'ing or not, you have to position yourself to be able to react when your Leona goes in. fuck cs, lrn2trade. 

don't blame the support for doing his job.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 21, 2013)

The support shouldn't always go in though when they see a chance.

Like you did earlier today on support Hady, you admitted that you should have told me you were going and not just have randomly gone in.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 21, 2013)

That's different because you're both on Skype.
In solo queue, you just gotta go when the time is ripe.


----------



## Magic (Oct 21, 2013)

Darth said:


> don't blame the support for doing his job.



eh if we are not on a even plane and my support goes into their face and gets damaged heavily and or dies.

they are not doing their job. 
A support that feeds will lose the game. 

I was trading fine in the match, and we did win the game 
my cs was rubbish though he had lane momentum and shit.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 21, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZxC9gcbAno[/youtube]

Do I actually play with these fucking people


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 21, 2013)

You are one of "these people", just saying.
You're in the league that they are playing.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 21, 2013)

Honestly, QTPie is the wise man of league 

In most games I win, I never do baron, that's like the best way to throw a game in bronze.


----------



## Magic (Oct 21, 2013)

but uh speaking in general about supports,

mae plays godly and did not feed.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 21, 2013)

Please, Terry's deathless Leona the other night > Madlife


----------



## Maerala (Oct 21, 2013)

I always feed when I'm support.

But if you feed with Leona you should discontinue life.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 21, 2013)

but hady is random, something i noticed the few times i've supported him bot!

it's his strat - be random, always catch the enemy off guard. they never see you coming!


honestly though, when playing support, it's best to just be kinda passive unless you know the adc well enough to know he will respond to opportunities.  i hate playing leona unless i know the person i'm playing with will go all in, else it's just pointless. even though i love playing the champion generally.

had a karma/jayce bot lane game with a friend before. enemy was cait/thresh. cait would e away from us whenever thresh got a hook, so we just walked away each time. i could imagine the annoyance the thresh was feeling


----------



## Sansa (Oct 21, 2013)

You haven't seen the horrors of Leona support in Bronze though.
They're hyper aggressive when it's severely uncalled for.

I'm not even a fan of all in supports like Leona though, cause if you go in awkwardly you'll get fucked.


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2013)

For those of you that remember 4N posting montes tumblr post to TYT here's his argument on twitter with the woman. 




Tbh I think Monte is very harsh to them. That ego.


----------



## Magic (Oct 21, 2013)

In general the people playing support do not want to be support.
So they are super aggresive or want to be "kill lanes" resulting in excessive feeding and ultimately a lost.

They either stay in the bush and hide, or attack too much and attract creep aggro and get free hits from the enemy adc, feed first blood etc.


----------



## Darth (Oct 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> The support shouldn't always go in though when they see a chance.
> 
> Like you did earlier today on support Hady, you admitted that you should have told me you were going and not just have randomly gone in.



wtf i got you so fed stfu you know i'm right.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 21, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcEe2TjlxME[/youtube]
I don't think these guys are gonna get anything.
I think these guys are gonna get double killed


----------



## αce (Oct 21, 2013)

pr0lly playing that mid karma


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 21, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Have to be manlier then.



This. When playing Leona, always man mode, fuck those support/carry up. 

I somehow went 0/0/15 with Jiyeon before when he was level 3 and they were level 6. I kind of fucked up his lane but at the same time, it's hard to play as Leona when your adc is at 1 bar of HP before level 2.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 21, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhNryADhPz4[/youtube]
Subwars shoutcasting > LCS/OGN/LPL shoutcasting


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2013)

αce said:


> pr0lly playing that mid karma



That kiting OP.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 21, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> This. When playing Leona, always man mode, fuck those support/carry up.
> 
> I somehow went 0/0/15 with Jiyeon before when he was level 3 and they were level 6. I kind of fucked up his lane but at the same time, it's hard to play as Leona when your adc is at 1 bar of HP before level 2.



Was I with you that game? Sounds familiar.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 21, 2013)

omfg

I'm watching qt and chaox's subwars and i cant stop fucking lauhging.

this shit is hilariious.

weedwizard with the perma lag.


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2013)

Curse academy with the ap sion.


----------



## αce (Oct 21, 2013)

ap sion was popularized by misaya in china
he's getting bans for it now


----------



## Sansa (Oct 21, 2013)

Curse academy are playing?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 21, 2013)

αce said:


> ap sion was popularized by misaya in china
> he's getting bans for it now



oh shit maybe I can finally play AP sion in solo que now. Been waiting since season 1!


----------



## αce (Oct 21, 2013)

well that's assuming yolo q kids watch lpl
although ap sion is annoying as fuck


----------



## Sansa (Oct 21, 2013)

Jaximus goes fucking hard.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 22, 2013)

I think it's about time to just get rid of the support role.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 22, 2013)

Wat, no.

Why the hell would they do that.


----------



## Darth (Oct 22, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> You're late to the party.
> 
> Also wtf those spinners in that beatmap lol



Get Jinxed has a pretty good beatmap. 

my current favorites are goreshit "o'er the flood", Rise Against "Prayer of the Refugee", Lisa Miskovsky "Still Alive", Hatsume Miku "MATRYOSHKA", Lisa "Oath Sign", HTT "No thank you!", Eoin O Broin "Deep Space", both fripside railgun OP's,  and Assertive Fluttershy's "Boooring".

I have like over a 100 beatmaps, but I've been playing those a lot recently.


----------



## Nim (Oct 22, 2013)

I like playing support, it's just sad that you don't get the appreciation you deserve. It's always the other roles "carrying"


----------



## Morglay (Oct 22, 2013)

Lost my series due to going afk before the game to take a shit, in 5 minutes Cait managed to die twice. When I got in lane she overextended morbidly and continuously got dunked. Was entirely my fault but I have never met anyone who threw so hard.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 22, 2013)

I cant believe ill have to say this but you can take a shit before you start a game


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 22, 2013)

I always take a shit during champ select and loading sceen after I picked me character.

It's become a habit.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 22, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> I think it's about time to just get rid of the support role.



why? 

Our current meta deems support as necessary, but who knows, eventually a new meta may find something better'


also dear god new Diana set :feelsgood


----------



## Darth (Oct 22, 2013)

but it's soooo mediocre. 

my old diana set was way better than that.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 22, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I cant believe ill have to say this but you can take a shit before you start a game



But then how can I enjoy the thrill of trying to get back before it starts?


----------



## Chausie (Oct 22, 2013)

PBE sign ups are open guys


----------



## Morglay (Oct 22, 2013)

Promoted woop woop. Just need to get through Silver I and I have my Elise skin. Nobody deserves it less.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 22, 2013)

I need to learn to laugh more before people pop to my Zed ulti.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 22, 2013)

I had a terrible week last week, couldn't win anything and just did badly in every game.

Seems like it's the opposite now.


----------



## Darth (Oct 22, 2013)

wow look at all those normal wins. 


they're so not impressive.


----------



## Didi (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm still sad Vae switched to EUW


I don't want to play with him


----------



## Morglay (Oct 22, 2013)

You gain Lolking score from winning normals... Why the fuck didn't I know that? Does it affect ELO too?


----------



## Darth (Oct 22, 2013)

Didi said:


> I'm still sad Vae switched to EUW
> 
> 
> I don't want to play with him


I feel your pain man. 


Morglay said:


> You gain Lolking score from winning normals... Why the fuck didn't I know that? Does it affect ELO too?



wtf, no you don't.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 22, 2013)

Signed up for the PBE, hope I get in.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a bonus acc on PBE with shitload of stuff if anyone wants to play there


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> I had a terrible week last week, couldn't win anything and just did badly in every game.
> 
> Seems like it's the opposite now.



In one of your games I see a level 17, level 18, level 22, wha.

Good job matchmaking.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 22, 2013)

Didi said:


> I'm still sad Vae switched to EUW
> 
> 
> I don't want to play with him



You never play with me so what are you crying about.

Unlike Hady who actually asks me to play then says he doesn't like playing with me.

Stop inviting me if that's the case ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Nim (Oct 22, 2013)

I'd find it funny if I would meet someone from here in a ranked/normal game (enemy team) at random :d


----------



## Morglay (Oct 22, 2013)

So Kennen... How the fuck do you play it?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 22, 2013)

Morglay said:


> So Kennen... How the fuck do you play it?



In top all you have to do is harass the enemy laner with AAs (maxing W) if you're facing a melee.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 22, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> I'd find it funny if I would meet someone from here in a ranked/normal game (enemy team) at random :d



I randomly got matched against a friend in ranked when I was still on NA.

I didn't realize I was facing him i mid until like 20 minutes in, he didn't realize either.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 22, 2013)

Aw shit... 90% sure I gave myself worms when I dropped my sandwich in the toilet only to pick it up run it under water and devour it in 1 go. I regret nothing.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 22, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Aw shit... 90% sure I gave myself worms when I dropped my sandwich in the toilet only to pick it up run it under water and devour it in 1 go. I regret nothing.



...What the fuck


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 22, 2013)

That's fucking gross


----------



## Psychic (Oct 22, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Aw shit... 90% sure I gave myself worms when I dropped my sandwich in the toilet only to pick it up run it under water and devour it in 1 go. I regret nothing.



Why in the world???


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm pretty sure you must have recently used the toilet too if you were close to it.
Don't know why you had a sandwich with you though.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> I'm pretty sure you must have recently used the toilet too if you were close to it.
> Don't know why you had a sandwich with you though.



Well where else do you eat a sandwich?


----------



## Chausie (Oct 22, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Aw shit... 90% sure I gave myself worms when I dropped my sandwich in the toilet only to pick it up run it under water and devour it in 1 go. I regret nothing.



you eat in the toilet?

reminds me of this group of girls in secondary school, who would commune to go to the toilets during lunch, in order to eat.

i mean, maybe they could see the good side of it, they could fuss over their make up, be somewhere warm? but.. it was the toilets. unhygienic, smells bad, can only sit in sinks, had people coming and going all the time, the sounds of people defecating. idk. never understood it.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 22, 2013)

Asking why someone eats in the toilet or shower is like asking why I put the bins out in my Borat mankini... Simply put, because I can.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 22, 2013)

Well, that's fair enough!


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 22, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Aw shit... 90% sure I gave myself worms when I dropped my sandwich in the toilet only to pick it up run it under water and devour it in 1 go. I regret nothing.




why are half the people in this thread retarded


----------



## Guiness (Oct 22, 2013)

mothafcking james


----------



## αce (Oct 22, 2013)

you wouldn't get worms from that unless your shit had worm eggs in it
or someone in your family

but yeah, e-coli is a hell of a thing


----------



## Morglay (Oct 22, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> why are half the people in this thread retarded



How dare you, my genius knows no bounds.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 22, 2013)

So I've learned that I'm becoming a much better top lane but much worst at playing mid.
Also, my jungle is a lot worse than it use to be. But my AD is getting better, carried once I did!


----------



## Maerala (Oct 22, 2013)

Chausie who is that fine piece of ass.


----------



## Magic (Oct 22, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> why?
> 
> Our current meta deems support as necessary, but who knows, eventually a new meta may find something better'
> 
> ...


support is just as important as any other role.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 22, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Chausie who is that fine piece of ass.





he's gorgeous, isn't he?

in the new bbc family show atlantis as the lead. they seem to find a reason for him to be topless at least once in each episode. i sure as hell ain't complaining.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 22, 2013)

There was a laneswap yet i got more CS than Cait and Singed got more CS than Shen, that decision was stupid as fuck considering that Cait could've done more to me instead of letting me farm up a BF Sword.
One almost fatal throw almost lost us the game, but we managed to win after a series of bad decisions.


----------



## Magic (Oct 22, 2013)

9/1 cait 2nd game on her.
I was facing tris which is a counter? but eh they played kind meh and let me push the wave into their tower o.o

marskman is really the bees knees.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 22, 2013)

just had a real fun aram, first time i've done well enough on kayle and the game has been equal enough for me to get 6 items on her! it felt insane.

oh and does anyone else, after moving away from the city they grew up in, find themselves more interested in the news from the area? i never used to care, but now i find myself showing greater interest when i see something from the city or the surrounding area.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 22, 2013)

There is no counter to Cait in lane.

The only one who can match her is Jinx.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 22, 2013)

just came from an intense session of paintball

so im not that good at paintball so to speak. like, its so much more informal than from what we're soldiers are trained to do but it was good fun and I felt I learnt from it.

that being said... i prolly got shot the most and from the same guy but I lasted long too. i was the dirtiest mothafcka after the games. 

but no worries, i 'died' like a fcking man. 

and yelled like a bitch after being hit so many times at once. shit hurts


----------



## Chausie (Oct 22, 2013)

Heard it leaves nasty bruises, that true?

i'd be wary of going if i ever got a chance to, i bruise very easily. once had a load of bruises on my legs, it hurt to walk for a day or two, and i was in a job where i was on my feet all day D:


----------



## Morglay (Oct 22, 2013)

The ones that don't explode are the only ones that leave bruises. That was the case with the low power guns when I went. I think they are the standard for birthday parties and shiz.


----------



## OS (Oct 22, 2013)

Will give someone a 950 rp skin if they boost me to silver. This is not a drill.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 22, 2013)

What ELO you in?
Tell me Original Sin.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 22, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Heard it leaves nasty bruises, that true?
> 
> i'd be wary of going if i ever got a chance to, i bruise very easily. once had a load of bruises on my legs, it hurt to walk for a day or two, and i was in a job where i was on my feet all day D:



depends. the ones we were using were the ones that explode(splat). was pretty brutal. grown men screaming saying that they were hit some people would still continue to shoot. at one point i had lie down and act like i was injured to prevent anymore fire come my way


----------



## Guiness (Oct 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Will give someone a 950 rp skin if they boost me to silver. This is not a drill.



might as well just tell them to boost you to Gold instead lol

why silver?


----------



## OS (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm bronze 2. I think I can try my luck until the final week. Kyle please I need good people to boost me 

oh and for the new victorious ward skin.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 22, 2013)

One of my friends got banned and stripped for Season 3 Rewards for elo boosting a couple of our other friends to Silver/Gold. (The accounts also got banned and stripped of their rewards).

No ty.


----------



## OS (Oct 22, 2013)

How does one even get caught?


----------



## Darth (Oct 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> How does one even get caught?



IP Tracking most likely.


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 22, 2013)

Never fucking fails.

I hit promotions and I get 3 useless as fuck teams

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) feeder supps who don't ward and go 1v5

idiot ADCs that only farm and don't team fight

fucking assholes who DC withing a minute of the game starting.

Fuck you matchmaking you fucking useless piece of shit.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 22, 2013)

Someone was found out today on the League forums because they had a mastery page labeled "heli's masteries," and there was a drastic increase in performance between games, and on those games Flash and Ignite had switched keys.

l0l


----------



## Darth (Oct 22, 2013)

TBD VS GGLA about to start. last game of the night.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 22, 2013)

Did Westrice ever play Akali again?


----------



## Psychic (Oct 22, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> One of my friends got banned and stripped for Season 3 Rewards for elo boosting a couple of our other friends to Silver/Gold. (The accounts also got banned and stripped of their rewards).
> 
> No ty.



I seriously don't get how that would be a crime? Aren't friends suppose to help each other???


----------



## OS (Oct 22, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> Never fucking fails.
> 
> I hit promotions and I get 3 useless as fuck teams
> 
> ...



It's just you


----------



## Darth (Oct 22, 2013)

wtf I got perma banned from teh nacl twitch chat for calling one of the mods gay


----------



## Chausie (Oct 22, 2013)

people still get offended by being called gay?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 22, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Did Westrice ever play Akali again?



Why aren't you online?

I just played Fiora in ranked and won with 8 kills before 20 mins. It was against a Jax too.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> How does one even get caught?



They check your mmr periodiclly and they can tell when you go on some huge winning streak through divisions solo and then hit gold and suck


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 22, 2013)

Psychic said:


> I seriously don't get how that would be a crime? Aren't friends suppose to help each other???



Because they didn't technically earn the rewards?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 22, 2013)

Got FB. Got camped by f'ing Aatrox. Then Corki+Janna wanted to switch lanes so I had to 1 v 2 (why my farm and Jax's farm sux. Blitz zone op). And I end up getting kills in bot lane. 

But yeah, it's easy to get kills as Fiora. Also that Vi was pretty beast.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 22, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Why aren't you online?
> 
> I just played Fiora in ranked and won with 8 kills before 20 mins. It was against a Jax too.



Terry I have one thing in this lifetime. Go back to your Jayces and Renektons. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



i jest bb gud 1, you bring great honor to the fifi




Dis mid Karma tho.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 22, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Terry I have one thing in this lifetime. Go back to your Jayces and Renektons.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'll bring the scumbag name to Fifi.


----------



## αce (Oct 22, 2013)

also
orianna is op


wad can confirm


----------



## αce (Oct 22, 2013)

> people still get offended by being called gay?



I think it's more because it's offensive to actual gay people.


----------



## αce (Oct 22, 2013)

also if fiora ults and has ori ball on her can ori ult?
or would i break the game if i tried that?
idk


----------



## Maerala (Oct 22, 2013)

Manny also agrees Riven is OP.

As does Terry.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 22, 2013)

αce said:


> also if fiora ults and has ori ball on her can ori ult?
> or would i break the game if i tried that?
> idk



Requires testings.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 22, 2013)

Orianna is OP, Riven is OP, their AoE damage and control is broken.
If you say they aren't, dumber words in this thread haven't been spoken.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 22, 2013)

I think it bears mentioning that they were both designed by Xypherous.

Who also made Lulu, Nautilus, Fizz, and Renekton.


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> It's just you



Yes because I can do so much as a supp when both top and mid lose their towers before 10 minutes.

Top and jung fed their top to the point their Riven was 10/1 before 15 minutes


----------



## αce (Oct 22, 2013)

lulu is op
fuck anyone who says otherwise


----------



## Darth (Oct 23, 2013)

wth adrian stop hating on xypherous for making awesome champions.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 23, 2013)

Haven't had a really toxic person in a long time. But they exist even in Platinum. Chick starts raging at the start of the game and has been raging non stop over little things.

Everyone on my team agreed to just stop playing.


----------



## OS (Oct 23, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> Yes because I can do so much as a supp when both top and mid lose their towers before 10 minutes.
> 
> Top and jung fed their top to the point their Riven was 10/1 before 15 minutes



Then just mid or feed.

What could the FCK do?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 23, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Manny also agrees Riven is OP.
> 
> As does Terry.



Fuck Rivens.

Sincerely Nasus.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 23, 2013)

omg

this new naruto chapter

painful talk no jutsu inc


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 23, 2013)

Turns out Jinx + Janna is a pretty powerful combo. I wasn't sure about it cause I haven't seen it done before but uh Janna makes up for Jinx's lack of escape. Peels rly well and she is pretty much an anti-hard engage which works for Jinx.

And yeah it's the reason why Zyra works really well with Jinx too because of it. But I think I like Janna more in terms of peeling.


----------



## Darth (Oct 23, 2013)

4N said:


> omg
> 
> this new naruto chapter
> 
> painful talk no jutsu inc


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 23, 2013)

Jinx/Nami though.
That's terror, bro.


----------



## Austin (Oct 23, 2013)

riven is so op in general it just hurts to top against her


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 23, 2013)

Pick Darius vs. her
Your late game won't be as good definitely but if you want to beat her Darius is the way to do it

If she is in range just Q her, if she uses her Q just make sure to W her before it ends, so you can just pull her after she tries to escape (cause she will be slowed)  and just beat her cause your sustained damage (bleed) is higher than hers.
She is a tough cookie to beat but after Sunfire it becomes much easier.


----------



## Magic (Oct 23, 2013)

So glad I stopped reading Naruto


----------



## Magic (Oct 23, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Turns out Jinx + Janna is a pretty powerful combo. I wasn't sure about it cause I haven't seen it done before but uh Janna makes up for Jinx's lack of escape. Peels rly well and she is pretty much an anti-hard engage which works for Jinx.
> 
> And yeah it's the reason why Zyra works really well with Jinx too because of it. But I think I like Janna more in terms of peeling.


Jinx lulu is fun too.

I should hit silver this week, I like stopped losing games (lol) those leaguecraft lectures really helped o.o


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 23, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Pick Darius vs. her
> Your late game won't be as good definitely but if you want to beat her Darius is the way to do it
> 
> If she is in range just Q her, if she uses her Q just make sure to W her before it ends, so you can just pull her after she tries to escape (cause she will be slowed)  and just beat her cause your sustained damage (bleed) is higher than hers.
> She is a tough cookie to beat but after Sunfire it becomes much easier.



More than half of the time the Riven picks after me ~_~ 

Well I won anyways cause she wasn't aggressive as she should be. She has red pot start too but she was afraid for some reason.


----------



## Magic (Oct 23, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> More than half of the time the Riven picks after me ~_~
> 
> Well I won anyways cause she wasn't aggressive as she should be. She has red pot start too but she was afraid for some reason.


Have you ever played against Best Riven NA? 
he is pretty cool.


----------



## Darth (Oct 23, 2013)

remchu, like 80% of your posts give me cancer.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm not good at dealing with *good* Rivens overall. Mainly cause she counters a majority of my champion pool. One champion I really do well against her is Jax but somehow she just ends up stomping everyone in teamfights anyways. 

I doubt she'll be nerfed but I would admit she is just a strong mofo.


----------



## Magic (Oct 23, 2013)

Darth said:


> remchu, like 80% of your posts give me cancer.


It's the 20% that counts.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 23, 2013)

Well, today I learned I have vastly improved my Lee Sin.
With the right runes/masteries, I have a tendency now to win.


----------



## Didi (Oct 23, 2013)

WAD when will you play with me on EUW again


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 23, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> More than half of the time the Riven picks after me ~_~
> 
> Well I won anyways cause she wasn't aggressive as she should be. She has red pot start too but she was afraid for some reason.



Ah, that sucks.

Well i've mainly played against her lately with Rengar and it's a loss tbh. You can max E and harass her a lot but she generally wins that lane match up unless you get jungler help. Riven and Renekton are in general a real pain to have to go up against.

Anyway,



One more win and i'll be up for promos.
Guess i will hit Diamond after all!


----------



## Didi (Oct 23, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Pick Darius vs. her
> Your late game won't be as good definitely but if you want to beat her Darius is the way to do it
> 
> If she is in range just Q her, if she uses her Q just make sure to W her before it ends, so you can just pull her after she tries to escape (cause she will be slowed)  and just beat her cause your sustained damage (bleed) is higher than hers.
> She is a tough cookie to beat but after Sunfire it becomes much easier.




Can confirm that Darius with sunfire cape is a bitch to beat unless you got really ahead


Pre-sunfire it's pretty easy tho, most Darius players it's so fucking easy to bait pretty much all his skills (mostly the Q, but a lot also activate W too early or get baited into missing E. Or use it and you instantly back off again. Mobility OP against Darius)


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 23, 2013)

Kyle screams out in pain from paintball?

Remind me why a pussy like you joined the army?
Sure they leave bruises but they're not that painful, I usually play in t-shirt and shorts.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Oct 23, 2013)

That feeling when you carry games as a support, it's majestic.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 23, 2013)

Qualified for Plat promo.

Werth.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 23, 2013)

LOL


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 23, 2013)

1-0 in promo. 
Note to self: Make Hady mad at you and then he does well even if he's fed the entire early game.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 23, 2013)

Hecarim is my new favorite jungler.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> Kyle screams out in pain from paintball?
> 
> Remind me why a pussy like you joined the army?
> Sure they leave bruises but they're not that painful, I usually play in t-shirt and shorts.



lolsmh.

vae, you are a dumbcunt. 

your way of thinking is just so sad. do you not ever get tired of this persona you hide behind?


----------



## Chausie (Oct 23, 2013)

this naruto chapter was so boring. anyone else bored by it?


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 23, 2013)

4N said:


> lolsmh.
> 
> vae, you are a dumbcunt.
> 
> your way of thinking is just so sad. do you not ever get tired of this persona you hide behind?



Eh, you're pretty fucking sensitive if you shout from paintball guns.

I can't wait until you get in a sticky situation in the army and shout out in pain like a little girl.

So fucking weak, stupid Jamaican


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 23, 2013)

Had two bruisers bot lane, made me remember that the old meta was a lot more fun.


----------



## OS (Oct 23, 2013)

Can't post te pic atm but there seems to be a leak of the new champ and it looks nasus and renekton related


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 23, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Can't post te pic atm but there seems to be a leak of the new champ and *it looks nasus and renekton related*



That's stated in their lore...unless you mean they're related to the new champ.


----------



## OS (Oct 23, 2013)

The new champ has egyptian features like them. I think it's a hawk person.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 23, 2013)

like horus?


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 23, 2013)

If your talking about the picture i think your talking about that picture has been out for months now


----------



## Darth (Oct 23, 2013)

yes chausie. like horus.

although i dunno where they be getting all this "new champ info" stuff from. just some guy on reddit predicting what the next champ will be.

there's no confirmed data by any means.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 23, 2013)

I am qualified for series!

I did get beat in lane but partially cause i was Vayne (and not very skilled/experienced) vs. Corki and partially cause Thresh didn't land a hook and went afk for a few minutes :/
They were at our turret all game but not a single gank happened, but at least Renekton got ganks and got fed and carried the game.

Apparently though winning vs. Vayne as Corki is a marvelous, hard and well-earned  accomplishment.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 23, 2013)

Darth said:


> yes chausie. like horus.
> 
> although i dunno where they be getting all this "new champ info" stuff from. just some guy on reddit predicting what the next champ will be.
> 
> there's no confirmed data by any means.



but everyone on reddit speaks nothing but truth and confirmed facts!

what are you on about!


----------



## Guiness (Oct 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> Eh, you're pretty fucking sensitive if you shout from paintball guns.
> 
> I can't wait until you get in a sticky situation in the army and shout out in pain like a little girl.
> 
> So fucking weak, stupid Jamaican



Your stupidity which you pass off as trolling knows no bounds.

And you continue to show just how shallow of a person you can be, not to mention just how hypocritical you are. Your need to justify your existence by comparing yourself to certain stereotypes or just people in general... its just chilling, in a sad way.

Continue to hide behind this dumb persona of yours. Continue to show how ignorant you can be. I honestly can't be arsed to talk anything else with you besides LoL because time and time again you prove how tactless and socially inept you really might be. I think most people by now in this thread are simply content to let you fall down on your own sword because of it.


----------



## Didi (Oct 23, 2013)

Why oh why 4N


Has your mother never taught you, not to feed the troll? It will simply laugh and bite off your hand


----------



## Guiness (Oct 23, 2013)

Didi said:


> Why oh why 4N
> 
> 
> Has your mother never taught you, not to feed the troll? It will simply laugh and bite off your hand



Because people who delight in preaching ignorance piss me off.

The fool won't learn til someone meaner than him puts him in his place.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 23, 2013)

That's wonderful 4n now get on Skype

EDIT : Should i get Caitlyn, Renekton or save up for Optrox?


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 23, 2013)

AH SHIT I'M GETTING PUT IN MY PLACE 

On another note,  the great week continues.

EDIT: Might I add that only the confirmed idiots of the thread keep falling for my baits.
Meaning you, Jiyeon, Adrian and a few times, someone else.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 23, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> That's wonderful 4n now get on Skype
> 
> EDIT : Should i get Caitlyn, Renekton or save up for Optrox?



Renekton is da best.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 23, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> That's wonderful 4n now get on Skype
> 
> EDIT : Should i get Caitlyn, Renekton or save up for Optrox?



Renekton. 

I still dislike Aatrox. Yet I get stupidly strong with him >_> love-hate relationship


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 23, 2013)

This world...*I DON'T CARE ABOUT IT ANYMORE.*


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 23, 2013)

10/10 WAD.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> EDIT: Might I add that only the confirmed idiots of the thread keep falling for my baits.
> Meaning you, Jiyeon, *Adrian* and a few times, someone else.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 23, 2013)

Yiliang Peng ‏@CLGDoublelift 23m

After testing preseason I'll say this much: get ready for massive change, vision is totally different, and Madlife is a god

Interesting.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 23, 2013)

So purposely saying dumbshit passes off as trolling now?

The level of intelligence has dropped greatly in this thread. but ok, I understand now.

10/10 wad as well. Won't lie, I smiled tho I dnt get why vae is obito in that particular scenario. Unleaa if you are trying to say vae is actually a sad, awkward human being whom with a complete lack of pussy has turned him into a scumbag and the only who is even willing to empathize with him is myself.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 23, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Renekton.
> 
> I still dislike Aatrox. Yet I get stupidly strong with him >_> love-hate relationship



Honestly Corki is so broken ATM i don't know who counters him even (So i want to try out Cait), and Cait's range is stupidly broken in lane and i like aggressive play so...

One more thing, hows Diana at top lane these days? I don't really see her anywhere, but i am specifically interested in top.


----------



## OS (Oct 23, 2013)

So yeah, the new changes just look like an all around game changer. Will be interesting to seehow teams adapt.


----------



## OS (Oct 23, 2013)

the new jinx nerfs seem better. Now she seems like an actualy late game champ.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## OS (Oct 23, 2013)

Good thing that it's not a limited time item.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 23, 2013)

4N said:


> So purposely saying dumbshit passes off as trolling now?
> 
> The level of intelligence has dropped greatly in this thread. but ok, I understand now.
> 
> 10/10 wad as well. Won't lie, I smiled tho *I dnt get why vae is obito in that particular scenario. Unleaa if you are trying to say vae is actually a sad, awkward human being whom with a complete lack of pussy has turned him into a scumbag and the only who is even willing to empathize with him is myself. *


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 23, 2013)

I find it quite amusing to read Kyle trying to bait me back


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 23, 2013)

Kyle is right though, the intelligence has dropped, when he can't even tell if someone is baiting for rage or others for that matter 

It's almost too easy to get you mad, you've always been like this.
Develop some thicker skin if you're going to post on forums, silly Kyle.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 23, 2013)

Eh, the Jinx nerfs are very minor at least, just a little damage shaved off.

Zap still cost the same at level 1, so can harass in early fine.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 23, 2013)

Maerala said:


> *Spoiler*: __


ok, that looks awesome, prefer it to the fire one

and i decided that i quite like that spirit of the ancient golem item on a support


----------



## OS (Oct 23, 2013)

This is what i was talking about



EDIT: Okay so yah it was posted a long while ago this year but fuck you.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 23, 2013)

Posting here to find the people I'm playing with.


----------



## Nim (Oct 23, 2013)

Maerala said:


> *Spoiler*: __



<3333
I want to buy it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## SinRaven (Oct 23, 2013)

pek       .


----------



## Chausie (Oct 23, 2013)

hai space, it's nice to meet you


----------



## OS (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## SinRaven (Oct 23, 2013)

I love you guys already <3


----------



## Maerala (Oct 23, 2013)

Hoho, you'll learn.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 23, 2013)

hey, we can be lovely, adrian!


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 23, 2013)

You're the only one we dislike Adrian.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 23, 2013)

I love him though.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 23, 2013)

You are too kind, sir or madam.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 23, 2013)

I am neither. I am gender unidentified. An enigma.


----------



## OS (Oct 23, 2013)

You seem to like fairy tail so you are starting on my shit list.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 23, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> This is what i was talking about
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Okay so yah it was posted a long while ago this year but fuck you.



Whoa what is this! It looks awesome! Nasus and Renek's long lost brother twice removed?


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 23, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> You seem to like fairy tail so you are starting on my shit list.



It's because I'm a sucker for nakama power. I even liked the latest Nardo chapter.

I know.

Something's wrong with me.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 23, 2013)

So I just managed to cause an argument betwen Gogeta and Chausie by just putting them on the same team in an in house


----------



## Chausie (Oct 23, 2013)

i refuse to believe you planned this, vae! you were just being a twat, and that was a side affect!


----------



## OS (Oct 23, 2013)

what's the website where it shows where everyone in your rank is?'


----------



## Magic (Oct 23, 2013)

hahaahahahahahahaahahahaha

sempai

too sugoi

hahahaha I lol'd irl.


----------



## Magic (Oct 23, 2013)

> TLack: jung
> RemChu: adc please
> RemChu: dont ban jinx
> Fooey: i'm adc
> ...




man do i love having wins in a row.


----------



## Nim (Oct 23, 2013)

Was fun playing with you today! Good night! :>


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 23, 2013)

I've played more than 14 games today.

Dear god I'm tired now, it was fun you ^ (use bro), good night.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 23, 2013)

I had fun playing too. :33

Except when I was teleport Sivir. Don't hate on her though. When I play with other newbs I'm like a rockstar with her. A rockstar, I tell ya.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 23, 2013)

I have come to the realization that basically all the champions I'm good at I don't have on EU-West.
So all I can do is play people I'm mediocre with, or someone I suck at like Shaco, but try my best!


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 23, 2013)

RemChu said:


> man do i love having wins in a row.



And that's why you lost.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 23, 2013)

Except Nasus, I am the dog man.
Play him and shit will hit the fan!


----------



## Morglay (Oct 23, 2013)

Space said:


> It's because I'm a sucker for nakama power. I even liked the latest Nardo chapter.
> 
> I know.
> 
> Something's wrong with me.



You seem uncivilized to me.  Welcome new friend.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 23, 2013)

ye the games today were great fun guys! the wins and the losses.

maybe i should start jungling taric instead of lulu


----------



## Chad (Oct 23, 2013)

I played against a Karma jungle today.


----------



## Didi (Oct 23, 2013)

RemChu said:


> man do i love having wins in a row.



>430 wins


holy hell I really don't get how people can still be in bronze with so many games played


like wtf how low is your improvement rate


----------



## Magic (Oct 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> And that's why you lost.


You can't win them all Vae san. 


Didi said:


> >430 wins
> 
> 
> holy hell I really don't get how people can still be in bronze with so many games played
> ...



started playing this year.
=[ dont play normals.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 23, 2013)

Especially when you're trash and stuck in Bronze


----------



## Morglay (Oct 23, 2013)

It has happened, I have met somebody with a lolking score lower than mine... Tears and dreams being realized right now.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 23, 2013)

just beat a plat 2 top lane


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 23, 2013)

in normals?


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 23, 2013)

yeah he was a top lane warwick(i was riven)

i was just surprised cause i wouldnt have thought him to be that good but it could have just been cause he doesnt play warwick or something


----------



## Magic (Oct 23, 2013)

1k wins and lost
all as teemo

I cussed the shit out of him near the end of my last game.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 23, 2013)

Fml Garen decides to go and split push after we lose a teamfight (3 for 1). He takes one turret and they take the Nexus. Challenger decision making is Challenger.


----------



## Didi (Oct 23, 2013)

CHAUSTER RETIRING, JIJI BENCHED



wtf chauster retiring I can understand but jiji benched? fuck I can't be dealing with this. The king doesn't belong on a bench ;_; Not again


Also I legitimately thought he was a good jungler last split, top 4 in NA at least


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 23, 2013)

In not sure who'd they replace jiji with what good junglers are available?


----------



## αce (Oct 23, 2013)

meh he was a decent jungler but he played the cloud templar style jungle
which doesn't really work
unless you're meteos and all your lanes are winning anywyas


on a world stage that won't work
and that's what clg is aiming for
bengi/dandy style jungle is proven to be the best


----------



## αce (Oct 23, 2013)

this means doublelift gets a new support
AGAIN



inb4 clg stvicious


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 23, 2013)

Aphro and Dlift have been duoing a lot recently as bot lane. Aphro back to CLG maybe? Especially since they left on such good terms.

Also not only have they lost another "core" member, but they lost another shot caller and iirc, that was a big issue a while back for them.


----------



## αce (Oct 23, 2013)

maybe but aphro hated support by the end of it


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 23, 2013)

αce said:


> maybe but aphro hated support by the end of it



True, but it is a free ticket back into to LCS and if CRS don't qualify, what other way to shove it in their faces  or in the case they do, REVENGE!


----------



## Treerone (Oct 23, 2013)

This Cognitive vs VES match. Potential pro NA team and current pro NA team.


----------



## OS (Oct 23, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> In not sure who'd they replace jiji with what good junglers are available?



The return of Hotshot


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 23, 2013)

from chau's ama


> [–]uuoza 5 points 1 hour ago - Would you be an analyst for an infidel team like TSM?
> 
> [–]uahc [score hidden] 19 minutes ago- if it was worth it id be an analyst for anyone



TSM plz!


----------



## Sansa (Oct 24, 2013)

RemChu said:


> 1k wins and lost
> all as teemo
> 
> I cussed the shit out of him near the end of my last game.



What the fuck

How does he have over 1k games on Soraka

What the fuck


----------



## Guiness (Oct 24, 2013)

wat

chaox joiing royal club? real? funny enough i don't see any twitter update from him.


----------



## αce (Oct 24, 2013)

kyle don't enter journalism if you are going to believe terrible sources


----------



## Sansa (Oct 24, 2013)

Um, Uzi would be a better AD than Chaox even if he went blind.

They have no reason to replace Uzi with Chaox.

I wouldn't even let Chaox supp Uzi either, Chaox has too much of an Ego.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 24, 2013)

αce said:


> kyle don't enter journalism if you are going to believe terrible sources



i didnt believe it rly. if it were true then it would have been a hot topic on reddit but i didnt dismiss it completely either


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 24, 2013)

I really want to finish my promo to plat.

But I feel like I should duo with someone for it.


----------



## Darth (Oct 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> I really want to finish my promo to plat.
> 
> But I feel like I should duo with someone for it.



Just do it you pussy.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> I really want to finish my promo to plat.
> 
> But I feel like I should duo with someone for it.



Duo with Darth. You seem to have success with him.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 24, 2013)

Don't know about success.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJ2nbJoB-DA[/YOUTUBE]
Finally a YT link to the HBO thingy, though it will probably get taken down by HBO soon enough.

"Killing monsters, hoarding gold, and over taking castles"
S4 confirmed castles over nexus.


----------



## Nim (Oct 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> I really want to finish my promo to plat.
> 
> But I feel like I should duo with someone for it.



If you want to carry me to gold as a sideeffect I would duo with you


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 24, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJ2nbJoB-DA[/YOUTUBE]
> Finally a YT link to the HBO thingy, though it will probably get taken down by HBO soon enough.
> 
> "Killing monsters, hoarding gold, and over taking castles"
> S4 confirmed castles over nexus.



I liked that coverage, it was pretty well done and not the typical ''omg this isn't a sport'' shit.
Sure, the start was kind of a stereotypical view of a nerd but I'm sure it was only like that so people who look down on this feel like they could understand and keep watching.
Also I can't deny anything they said, we really are nerds and do those things, nothing to be ashamed off anymore though.

Nice that she's agree it's actually a sport though, and picking scarra for this was a great choice.


----------



## Didi (Oct 24, 2013)

αce said:


> meh he was a decent jungler but he played the cloud templar style jungle
> which doesn't really work
> unless you're meteos and all your lanes are winning anywyas
> 
> ...



what


I don't know what split you were watching, but Jiji was aggressive as fuck, not a herbivore at all.

He was just constantly ganking, casters were even commenting on how low his farm was because he was constantly helping all his lanes out and even giving them all his jungle basically


Unless I'm mistaken about CT, but iirc he just farmed a lot
which is definitely not what jiji did


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 24, 2013)

No, you're right Didi.

Don't know how high Ace is, but jiji was a ganking jungler, he ganked the most out of any LCS jungler.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 24, 2013)

My family had to put down my dog yesterday 

Life is cruel sometimes


----------



## Nim (Oct 24, 2013)

fuuuuu league
and there I thought I could try my first promo to gold :<
+0 points last game


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 24, 2013)

Finally got off my lazy ass and reached plat.

Thanks for the help though, Nim and Hady.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 24, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> My family had to put down my dog yesterday
> 
> Life is cruel sometimes



Damn, that sucks  Had to put down our cat not too long ago, she was too old and was starting to get bad.

Why'd you have to put your dog down?


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 24, 2013)

She was old, very old, and having seizures, etc.

Her hips were failing, if we waited any longer it would have ended horribly.

Just gotta move on


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 24, 2013)

Pretty much what happened to our cat, our dog is only 5 years old so she still has time in her.

Damn animals, they take your heart and then they break it with their short life


----------



## Maerala (Oct 24, 2013)

Vae has a heart.

Confirmed.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 24, 2013)

I only have compassion for animals.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 24, 2013)

Like Hitler.

Gz on your Promo btw ^^


----------



## Darth (Oct 24, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> My family had to put down my dog yesterday
> 
> Death is cruel sometimes


Fixed that for you. 


Morglay said:


> Like Hitler.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA VAE GOT COMPARED TO HITLER/LIFEISCOMPLETE


----------



## Darth (Oct 24, 2013)

Darth confirmed Gatekeeper.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 24, 2013)

It's k I'm basically the Hitler of this thread.

Also, I just tried Nasus with Gogeta coaching me, fucking god, he's so not fitting my play style at all, I ended up winning cause late game Nasus OP but that game was frustrating to say the least.

46 LP in Plat V now.


----------



## Nim (Oct 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Finally got off my lazy ass and reached plat.
> 
> Thanks for the help though, Nim and Hady.



Congrats 

Haha, glad I could help at least a bit  thanks for carrying me too!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> It's k I'm basically the Hitler of this thread.
> 
> Also, I just tried Nasus with Gogeta coaching me, fucking god, he's so not fitting my play style at all, I ended up winning cause late game Nasus OP but that game was frustrating to say the least.
> 
> 46 LP in Plat V now.



Rly, you would think as an ADC main you would like Nasus to just farm all day.

Honestly if I had to choose between people and animals


----------



## αce (Oct 24, 2013)

> what
> 
> 
> I don't know what split you were watching, but Jiji was aggressive as fuck, not a herbivore at all.
> ...



derp
im a retard


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 24, 2013)

ADC might be to farm a lot, but it's not ''farm top for 40 minutes and not participate in anything the team does''


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> ADC might be to farm a lot, but it's not ''farm top for 40 minutes and not participate in anything the team does''



If you have teleport, Nasus can participate in teamfights and he's rly good at defending dragons. Not to mention if they push, Nasus has great wave clear with his e. 

I feel his mid game is better now because his Q buff from previous patches makes it quicker to get his damage. I would generally just rush Gauntlet then SV and I'm good to go for teamfights. But that's just me :c


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 24, 2013)

Is Kog Maw worth learning anymore or should i just go for Ashe/Cait?


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Is Kog Maw worth learning anymore or should i just go for Ashe/Cait?



Ashe/Cait unless Kog'Maw gets buffed or you like to go for the really late game. 

Also the new pre-season might be fun for supports now. Hopefully support champions get boosted too cause mid laners being the better supports aint cool


----------



## Bioness (Oct 24, 2013)

Ward changes got me all hot, I love it!


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 24, 2013)

Should take some pressure of supports and not make people constantly expect the support will ward everything.

Though I'm not so sure about the vision ward changes just yet. I know and understand why they'd make them visible, but I'm not sure what effect it will have.


----------



## OS (Oct 24, 2013)

That new Officer Vi splash art

Btw, I have noticed that SMITE is not so big anymore. Anyone know why? looks like a real fun game.


----------



## Darth (Oct 24, 2013)

Cause it's trash.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## Darth (Oct 24, 2013)

I think I like Neon Strike better..


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 24, 2013)

Dat Jinx in dat donut.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 24, 2013)

Because why play SMITE when there's DotA, LoL or HoN?

Honestly, SMITE was a failed concept, 3rd person view doesn't fit in the MOBA genre because you need to see everything from a top view to make full use of your champions.


----------



## αce (Oct 24, 2013)

im a fan of the changes
now if you lose vision control it isn't mostly the supports role to get it back


----------



## αce (Oct 24, 2013)

> Is Kog Maw worth learning anymore or should i just go for Ashe/Cait?



caits always a good choice


----------



## OS (Oct 24, 2013)

No it;s not you turd.


----------



## Nim (Oct 24, 2013)

That looks cool


----------



## Bioness (Oct 24, 2013)

Yeah that art style for her splash I really don't like. It looks too exaggerated.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 24, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Yeah that art style for her splash I really don't like. It looks too exaggerated.



Well she looks like an actual pornstar.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 24, 2013)

New champ details apparently

Passive - Guardian's Riddle /  Sarcos creates a mirage of himself after successfully casting three  spells. Additionally, Sarcos also conjures his own illusion after  receiving magic damage from five spells.
  Illusions deal 10% of Sarcos' physical and magic damage and will perform any spell used by him.
  Q - Shifting Sands (CD:9) Sarcos summons a sandstorm in a small area around him for 2 seconds,  dealing 180 damage and evading all basic attacks. Projectiles will not  be able to land on Sarcos while he is phased.
  W: Summon: Obelisk (CD: 16) After a short delay, Sarcos summons the mighty Shurima Obelisk on a  targeted area. Enemies caught in the wake are dealt 280 damage and  knocked up for two seconds. Sarcos' illusions will summon a less  powerful obelisk on their current locations.
  Obelisks last for 4 seconds and grant 20% increased movement speed to Sarcos and his illusions.
  E: Oasis (CD:12) Sarcos summons an ancient ward that emits 3 pulses of energy, healing  allies for a percentage of their missing health. All illusions are  absorbed by the ward, increasing the number of pulses for each illusion  consumed.
  R: Arcanus (CD: 180)
  Sarcos becomes enveloped with intense arcane magic, increasing in  size and continuously draining all nearby enemy champions' ability  power. While in this form, Sarcos gains increased health and loses his  range. All of Sarcos' basic attacks during Arcanus will gain bonus magic  damage based on his current ability power.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 24, 2013)

I have regained my jungle mojo, I am proud to say that once again I'm a jungle main. 
Watch out for me on the fields of justice, for I will be your bane when I show up in lane.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 24, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> New champ details apparently
> 
> Passive - Guardian's Riddle /  Sarcos creates a mirage of himself after successfully casting three  spells. Additionally, Sarcos also conjures his own illusion after  receiving magic damage from five spells.
> Illusions deal 10% of Sarcos' physical and magic damage and will perform any spell used by him.
> ...



So wait if this guy builds cdr he will have projectile immunity on a maximum cooldown of 5.4 seconds? Seems legit.


----------



## OS (Oct 24, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> New champ details apparently
> 
> Passive - Guardian's Riddle /  Sarcos creates a mirage of himself after successfully casting three  spells. Additionally, Sarcos also conjures his own illusion after  receiving magic damage from five spells.
> Illusions deal 10% of Sarcos' physical and magic damage and will perform any spell used by him.
> ...



His Ultimate makes him seem like a bane for APC's.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 24, 2013)

This also ruins any hope of having a Baba Yaga champ.


----------



## Darth (Oct 24, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> New champ details apparently
> 
> Passive - Guardian's Riddle /  Sarcos creates a mirage of himself after successfully casting three  spells. Additionally, Sarcos also conjures his own illusion after  receiving magic damage from five spells.
> Illusions deal 10% of Sarcos' physical and magic damage and will perform any spell used by him.
> ...



This looks super fake.

edit: nevermind, apparently it was datamined from a garena patch.

still could be fake, but will believe it until proven fake.


----------



## Psychic (Oct 24, 2013)

Now that supports don't have to buy so many wards, they can build stronger now. Expect more ap and ad supports.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 24, 2013)

I was Rengar and with the help of my jungler made the enemy Trynd go 1-11 and rage at his teammates

Oh i can't believe what a joy this caused me. My god, to see Trynd dipshit players get wrecked and cry.


----------



## Darth (Oct 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I was Rengar and with the help of my jungler made the enemy Trynd go 1-11 and rage at his teammates
> 
> Oh i can't believe what a joy this caused me. My god, to see Trynd dipshit players get wrecked and cry.



You sir, have issues. 

dw, this entire thread is full of fellow rejects, so you're not alone. hell, we even have someone who eats sandwiches that fall into toilets so you're not THAT weird. 

*shudder*


----------



## Nim (Oct 24, 2013)

Daaarth where did you find dat jinx picture in your signatur?? That looks so awesome!!


----------



## Darth (Oct 24, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> Daaarth where did you find dat jinx picture in your signatur?? That looks so awesome!!



Wouldn't you like to know?


----------



## Nim (Oct 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> Wouldn't you like to know?



Sure do! Want the original picture of it plsss


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> You sir, have issues.
> 
> dw, this entire thread is full of fellow rejects, so you're not alone. hell, we even have someone who eats sandwiches that fall into toilets so you're not THAT weird.
> 
> *shudder*



I don't care how weird that is, i just hate Tryndamere with a passion
Teemo is a fluffy little guy compared to this asshole.

You can say "oh its just a video game character bruh" 
You don't know
He is cancer


If i had 2 bullets and had Trynd, Hitler and Stalin in the same room i'd shoot Trynd twice and force the other 2 to kick him until they break their feet.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 24, 2013)

The ward limit is great, if only because now people can stop putting all the burden on the support to buy 8 wards.

It was also pretty ridiculous that the support alone could ward the entire jungle while winning of the enemy team.


----------



## Darth (Oct 24, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> Sure do! Want the original picture of it plsss



I bet you would.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:
			
		

> If i had 2 bullets and had Trynd, Hitler and Stalin in the same room i'd shoot Trynd twice and force the other 2 to kick him until they break their feet.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 24, 2013)

Darth got that picture on reddit


----------



## Darth (Oct 24, 2013)

I got it off inven you tool.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I don't care how weird that is, i just hate Tryndamere with a passion
> Teemo is a fluffy little guy compared to this asshole.
> 
> You can say "oh its just a video game character bruh"
> ...



Wow, such original.

much shame.

wow.


----------



## Magic (Oct 24, 2013)

He chose towers instead of lives.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 24, 2013)

It's not original, couldn't care about that, it's just that

If the 5v5 gamemode was up again i'd go for 3 Fiddle's, a Veigar and a Malphite vs 5 of these assholes


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 24, 2013)

>Mains Rengar and Nasus, 2 of the most annoying cunt top laners
>Hates Trynd.

Seems logical.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 24, 2013)

I tried Jinx earlier, and she's a blast, literally. I like the chompers because it makes people paranoid on where to move, but I only wish they would damage non-champion monsters. However I never really seem to use the rocket launcher, the mana cost is a bit high and the wave clear isn't all that effective untill really late game, and but then your allies can just push them faster than you can. Also I seem to dislike it offensively, after getting used to the increased attack speed of the minigun, the rocket launcher seems clunkly and has a larger foreswing, so it's harder to chase and still move when you have to stop and launch a slow rocket. I absolutely love her passive however, makes you a king at towerdiving and really good at the 'hit-n-run' tactic. Lastly her voice acting is the icing on the cake, reminds me of the humor of Timbersaw in Dota 2.

And thanks Vae, glad to know I'm not alone.


----------



## Nim (Oct 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> I bet you would.



Such a meanie xD pfff, I'll find it one day np


----------



## Morglay (Oct 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> You sir, have issues.
> 
> dw, this entire thread is full of fellow rejects, so you're not alone. hell, we even have someone who eats sandwiches that fall into toilets so you're not THAT weird.
> 
> *shudder*



My genius noes know limitz.


----------



## Nim (Oct 24, 2013)

awww damn I feel sorry for the jax and lee sin in my last game  i fed hard at the beginning, such a bad start, and probably destroyed the confidence of all. Bot and mid played so bad... but jax and lee tried to carry. They couldn't make a win out of it :<

I'm so useless today.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 24, 2013)

Thank you Nim, know that you have given my life purpose. I shall learn carpentry and musical composition just so I can hand craft the world's smallest violin and play a symphony for you.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> >Mains Rengar and Nasus, 2 of the most annoying cunt top laners
> >Hates Trynd.
> 
> Seems logical.



What are you talking about

I don't even play Nasus anymore, check my match history.
And Rengar, he is so easily beatable it's laughable. In ranked i've stomped him each time i've been up against him. He is squishy as fuck. Even if yuo get an early cheese as Rengar a Chain Vest > Rengar.

Yeah Rengar is annoying early but reach level 6 with Jax, Darius, Nasus, Garen, Aatrox, Riven, Renekton and just 100-0 him with 1 combo rotation cause he has no answer to aggression aside from wasting his long CD Ult.
Like every laner beats him and he is annoying?


And cause Nasus is so strong and annoying did i stop playing him.


EDIT : You shit on Rengar, he is fucking done for the rest of the game, you shit on Trynd he comes back and takes all your turrets


----------



## Darth (Oct 24, 2013)

Morglay said:


> My genius noes know limitz.



no limits at all.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 24, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> I tried Jinx earlier, and she's a blast, literally. I like the chompers because it makes people paranoid on where to move, but I only wish they would damage non-champion monsters. However I never really seem to use the rocket launcher, the mana cost is a bit high and the wave clear isn't all that effective untill really late game, and but then your allies can just push them faster than you can. Also I seem to dislike it offensively, after getting used to the increased attack speed of the minigun, the rocket launcher seems clunkly and has a larger foreswing, so it's harder to chase and still move when you have to stop and launch a slow rocket. I absolutely love her passive however, makes you a king at towerdiving and really good at the 'hit-n-run' tactic. Lastly her voice acting is the icing on the cake, reminds me of the humor of Timbersaw in Dota 2.
> 
> And thanks Vae, glad to know I'm not alone.



Maxing Q gives you the greatest range anyone can have at that level though.
And people should build IE first on Jinx, that damage, I just don't know.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 24, 2013)

I get IE first on her unless I'm losing lane pretty hard.


----------



## Darth (Oct 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> Maxing Q gives you the greatest range anyone can have at that level though.
> And people should build IE first on Jinx, that damage, I just don't know.



Kog'Maw actually gets longer range with his W at the same level.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 24, 2013)

saintvicious Grilled

this one looks to be good


----------



## OS (Oct 24, 2013)

Who should I buy. Noc or Renekton? Think about who you'd rather have on your team.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 24, 2013)

Good Noc's are hard to come by TBH.
Get Renekton


----------



## Nim (Oct 24, 2013)

I didn't try nocturne yet, so I prefer renekton C:


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 24, 2013)

Also 4 won games, at 26 LP. Hopefully tommorow i keep winning! Stupid ass grind.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> Maxing Q gives you the greatest range anyone can have at that level though.
> And people should build IE first on Jinx, that damage, I just don't know.



Can confirm, I was not doing well with BT start, but once I tried IE start DPS went through the roof combined with minigun attack speed.


----------



## Nim (Oct 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> I get IE first on her unless I'm losing lane pretty hard.





Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Can confirm, I was not doing well with BT start, but once I tried IE start DPS went through the roof combined with minigun attack speed.



Really? Will try that thanks


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 24, 2013)

[rhyme=0]

Generally speaking, the reason IE is not a valuable item to rush on most AD carries is because critical strike without the supplementing attack speed is a lackluster stat (hence why damage typically kicks in only after Phantom Dancer/Statik Shiv is completed). In addition of course to it being 600-800g more expensive than BT/BotrK without giving you any sustain that you'd have to chip in an extra 800g for Vamp. However, AD's with extremely high AS steroids like Jinx (and Trist) will benefit hugely from an IE rush so long as they max those abilities (Q in both instances.)


----------



## Darth (Oct 24, 2013)

So then why in the hell does everyone rush IE on Ashe?

I don't get it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 24, 2013)

Mostly because she has zero AD ratios to benefit from having BT and because of her passive.
That way she can charge up her critical strike chance and when she hits you it'll be massive.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 24, 2013)

Also, I like when people for some reason think Rumble beats Nasus, sure, it's an annoying lane.
But I can still farm up pretty safely and easily, and if you don't snowball on Rumble, it's a pain.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> So then why in the hell does everyone rush IE on Ashe?
> 
> I don't get it.



Synergy with her passive I presume? Statik Shiv work great too cause you can get a guaranteed crit on the AoE as well.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 24, 2013)

Ashes w has a 1.0 ad ratio doe


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 24, 2013)

You guys lost to Triple Rod of Ages Teleport Leblanc Support.
I mean, I'm not sure what to say, for something that usually would earn a report.


----------



## OS (Oct 24, 2013)

K so how many eps in is korra and is it worth watching? Don't give me a review if you thought Season 1 was anything but ok.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> You guys lost to Triple Rod of Ages Teleport Leblanc Support.
> I mean, I'm not sure what to say, for something that usually would earn a report.



Was a pretty shitty game. 

Definitely felt like a bronze game. Jiyeon has the same amount of gold as a support fiddlesticks who wouldn't build a sightstone. So yeh.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 24, 2013)

i played garbage lol

yis score is not a proper reflection of his play doe


----------



## OS (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 24, 2013)

I meant virtually no AD ratios . The only one who lacks them completely is Tristana, I think.
Especially why BT is a bad buy on her in addition to the IE scaling with her AS steroid, unless you're a dink.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 24, 2013)

So annoyed of getting awful teams in promos.

If I duo one of us is always forced to support as well, ruining the point.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 24, 2013)

Yeah, I was curious so I just googled that Playboy Playmate.
I could give a damn if she doesn't know Madlife, that body is great.


----------



## OS (Oct 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> Yeah, I was curious so I just googled that Playboy Playmate.
> I could give a damn if she doesn't know Madlife, that body is great.



I agree. 10/10 would learn sex ed from.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> You guys lost to Triple Rod of Ages Teleport Leblanc Support.
> I mean, I'm not sure what to say, for something that usually would earn a report.



that game would have been hilarious had i not been doing so badly. last couple of days have been terror for me. somehow i've fallen into a slump after a great weekend of LoL. ;_;


----------



## Chausie (Oct 24, 2013)

did neither team ward in that game?


----------



## Guiness (Oct 24, 2013)

either team barely warded. >_>


----------



## Magic (Oct 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> So then why in the hell does everyone rush IE on Ashe?
> 
> I don't get it.


This is pretty obvious -_-.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 24, 2013)

Matchmaking hates me today, it's just not fair.

Went 7-0 in lane but support kept feeding and Fiora, keep losing lp and promos over this.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 24, 2013)

I was kinda forced to play top in one of my promo games and my god I suck at top. I get FB with an early gank and still managed to get wrecked so fking hard lol. Also feel so damn useless on that lonely island. I've been spamming mid and bot so long that I forgot what my top champ pool was so I apparently counter picked myself picking Riven against Renekton. Even if it wasn't I have no clue how to play the match up ><

Well at least I finally got through my promos, 2-1


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 24, 2013)

Wish I could be Vayne every ranked game, at least I can carry a team with her. These people are making the climb to Platinum quite a frustration, yawn.

Anyone gold want to duo? I really need at least one other player I can rely on, even if just one of us just play support, at least the adc won't get fed off a random support that way.

Edit:

WAD play with me on a smurf.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 25, 2013)

Jinx is so much  fucking fun omfg.

I haven't had this much fun playing a champion ever.


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2013)

Is that a post from a week ago? Have any of you gotten pentas on the character yet? Closest I got was a ult quadra.


----------



## αce (Oct 25, 2013)

well
that was tragic


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2013)

were you watching my game? I literally was yelling at them to push mid as a group the entire match. 

>.>

<.<


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 25, 2013)

Riot server is acting up again. :/


----------



## Sansa (Oct 25, 2013)

So desperate to play Jinx, I went on my alt account that's only level 13.


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2013)

are the servers being worked on?

oh well free win, can't complain.


----------



## Psychic (Oct 25, 2013)

im not having any problems now, but earlier there was alot of disconnects.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 25, 2013)

Who is the dumb fuck who changed my AP Speed runepage to attack speed instead of move speed?
I mean really? Who the fuck changes my runes in general, they all had everything you need.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 25, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPFQp03oEA0[/youtube]
Quas is a fucking god.

Voyboy better watch his back.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 25, 2013)

Wait, Voyboy is mid now?
Wtf, just recall Jacky and bench Voy.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 25, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Matchmaking hates me today, it's just not fair.
> 
> Went 7-0 in lane but support kept feeding and Fiora, keep losing lp and promos over this.



You should really build LW as a third item.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 25, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Wait, Voyboy is mid now?
> Wtf, just recall Jacky and bench Voy.



I don't like Voyboy because his play style is overly aggressive, but at least he can win lane and carry games sometimes.

Jacky is fucking useless.


----------



## Didi (Oct 25, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Wait, Voyboy is mid now?
> Wtf, just recall Jacky and bench Voy.



There's only been about 2 months in his entire career where Jacky performed solidly, the rest of his career he's subpar and people say he's underperforming


I'm getting more and more convinced that it's not underperforming but just his normal play. Those few games where he's good he's overperforming.


----------



## Treerone (Oct 25, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Wait, Voyboy is mid now?
> Wtf, just recall Jacky and bench Voy.



I think Quas and Voy switch depending on who their facing, what comp they wanna use, etc.


----------



## Rasengan with gatorade (Oct 25, 2013)

It is heroes not champions


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> You should really build LW as a third item.



Maybe so, Lee did go thornmail.

I like getting my sustain for fights though.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 25, 2013)

Rasengan with gatorade said:


> It is heroes not champions



No, that's DotA.

In LoL it's champions.



TIME TO PLAY ARKHAM ORIGINS.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 25, 2013)

Can't play Arkham Origins cause brother is using Xbox controller, first world problems.


----------



## Nim (Oct 25, 2013)

Lost first promo to gold and have 54 LP now (why I'm losing so much LP out of nowhere D: ). But it's okay! I have enough time left. I'm happy I was able to reach promos though <3


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 25, 2013)

I really fucking can't wait for team builder to be in the game.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 25, 2013)

Somebody teach me how to play, mid top and adc are foreign roles for me.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 25, 2013)

Won another 2 games, first one being hard as fuck, but then i got a Leona Jungle, Kat mid and Veigar support. Dodging that shit, enemy with Cait Nami Ahri being tryhard as fuck, i realize team comps don't really matter and i've won games with inferior team comps when i shouldn't have, but this is too much.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 25, 2013)

Let me add you so I can stalk you via spectator mode.

In other news: I have found a way of truly calculating intelligence. My smartz is 2 strongk.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 25, 2013)

I've grinded back to 4800 IP and once again I cannot decide.

Riven/Vlad/Lee/Kog.

Unbelievable how bad I am at decisions in games like this.


----------



## daisydee (Oct 25, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Somebody teach me how to play, mid top and adc are foreign roles for me.



How come? It's not really that different.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 25, 2013)

Chausie said:


> never won a game on him? but i thought we won that game where you played him top!



*Checks match history.* So we did... I played with you guys?


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 25, 2013)

Chaos said:


> I've grinded back to 4800 IP and once again I cannot decide.
> 
> Riven/Vlad/Lee/Kog.
> 
> Unbelievable how bad I am at decisions in games like this.



I'd say either Riven or Lee Sin fits your style the most and I think you'll do we'll with them. But maybe you should step outside of your comfort zone and go for Vlad. Kog'Maw... He's not bad, but certainly not my favorite ADC.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 25, 2013)

Morglay said:


> *Checks match history.* So we did... I played with you guys?



It was the game where we decided every champ in the game was to be hunted down by my Vayne cause they were ^ (use bro).

And then I went 12-1 stomping them, remember? You fed top.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 25, 2013)

Morglay said:


> *Checks match history.* So we did... I played with you guys?



yep, i played maokai for the first time and was constantly out of mana, and vae was being incredibly racist on skype

and i kept forgetting your mic worked as you were so quiet at first


----------



## Sansa (Oct 25, 2013)

I keep winning games I'm supposed to lose for a change 

I just had a botlane go like 0/6 or 0/7 with all the kills going to Jinx, a j4 top that gave fb to zed and dying to him at level 1, and a fizz that died to Lux level 3.

But you know, Vi makes plays so I fed fizz and myself.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> It was the game where I decided every champ in the game was to be hunted down by my Vayne cause they were ^ (use bro).
> 
> And then I went 12-1 stomping them, remember? You fed top.



I recall now, fixed that for you.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 25, 2013)

What's with people in like fucking Platinum having name tags to show off how much of a homosexual life partners they are.

Like honestly even in Gold i cuold see some name or clan tags or w/e that is. Why the fuck would you do that, jesus. Are there Gold tournaments now or something

I had them in enemy team btw and i have nothign against them personally but the whole concept seems dumb to me


----------



## Sansa (Oct 25, 2013)

4v5?
No problem.

Jinx counts for 2 champions.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 25, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> What's with people in like fucking Platinum having name tags to show off how much of a homosexual life partners they are.
> 
> Like honestly even in Gold i cuold see some name or clan tags or w/e that is. Why the fuck would you do that, jesus. Are there Gold tournaments now or something
> 
> I had them in enemy team btw and i have nothign against them personally but the whole concept seems dumb to me



Because it's just for fun? A lot of my friends have name tags but they were part of a clan/group from another game. We also sometimes have in house tournaments so their name is pretty distinguishable.


----------



## Nim (Oct 25, 2013)

Okay I'm at 98 LP again xD yay


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 25, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> 4v5?
> No problem.
> 
> Jinx counts for 2 champions.



Wait till you get owned to whine here about shitty teammates



Demonic Shaman said:


> Because it's just for fun? A lot of my friends have name tags but they were part of a clan/group from another game. We also sometimes have in house tournaments so their name is pretty distinguishable.



A whole name change "for fun"?
Why do you have to prove that you are buddies no one gives a shit.

You are not in a pro team and even then Dyrus/Regi etc. don't put TSM infront of their name. I am sorry i just don't see the fun in it and i can't see how it would ever be fun. It's just stupid oh we are Gold League buddies like wth why you are nothing you are no one what is even

In SoloQ no one cares and no one will ever see you again why are you even
Like the relationship will last forever or something. I mean if people have the money to just fuck around like that i can't stop them, but even if i had infinite RP i'd still don't do it cause you might as well change your name to xxFaggotMasterxx, it'd be better than "CHZ FERUH34" or something like that.

Guess it's to each their own.
Also got 10 LP, yay grinding is fun.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 25, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Because it's just for fun? A lot of my friends have name tags but they were part of a clan/group from another game. We also sometimes have in house tournaments so their name is pretty distinguishable.



ye, a load of the people from the last guild i was in on wow had the same tag in their names. they weren't on a team or anything, they were just all friends and did it for fun



Nim♥ said:


> Okay I'm at 98 LP again xD yay



that was fast! gz!

should get promos again soon and be able to try again, ya?


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 25, 2013)

I am not talking about other games, and if you are in a ranked team you get a custom tag anyway. 

So basically only thing it'd be useful is normal games, but what for
What, are you Mundo do you need to have your clan tag shown in each game so to not forget that you are a part of it.

I am sorry, i know i am sounding too aggressive but i really don't see the point in a clan name unless you start with it cause it really means nothing to anyone and it shouldn't mean anything to the person who has it - the friends know each other, they know they are from the same team/clan/guild, so what is this need to show it to the world who couldn't care less

Sorry i just don't see it


----------



## Sansa (Oct 25, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Wait till you get owned to whine here about shitty teammates
> 
> 
> 
> ...




People have clans tags because they want to, the same way people in CoD get clan tags.

Also, I complained about my bot lane and my J4 top a while ago and we still won the game so, I don't see why you're upset.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 25, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I am not talking about other games, and if you are in a ranked team you get a custom tag anyway.
> 
> So basically only thing it'd be useful is normal games, but what for
> What, are you Mundo do you need to have your clan tag shown in each game so to not forget that you are a part of it.
> ...



I'm part of another big gaming community and there's different clan/groups in that community so there are different tags for people. I don't see why you're aggressive about it. It's just a tag name for other friends to show you're part of that group.

 It's all just for fun in the end lol. I don't see why you would be so annoyed or upset about it since it doesn't really concern or hurt you.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 25, 2013)

He's like 4n.

Gets mad at nothing for no reason.


----------



## αce (Oct 25, 2013)

idk let kids do what they want to do





also, listening to drake when he was actually good. i feel old
idk what happened to this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
when my sister told me wheelchair jimmy from degrassi was rapping i was like "lol he's going nowhere"
now hes one of the biggest rappers in the world
and now he sucks


----------



## αce (Oct 25, 2013)

clan tags are kinda pointless but it isn't hurting me so i dont really give a darn


----------



## OS (Oct 25, 2013)

αce said:


> idk let kids do what they want to do
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's something all rappers go through. You eventually run out of material. I think eminem has already hit his point and should retire.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 25, 2013)

αce said:


> idk let kids do what they want to do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## αce (Oct 25, 2013)

> I think it's something all rappers go through. You eventually run out of  material. I think eminem has already hit his point and should retire.



drake was good for 2 mixtapes
not even albums


eminem went strong from 1995-2005
and he still has some decent songs every now and then


jay z from 1996-2003 is still unmatched by anyone
and he still makes some good songs now and then





drake made 2 good mixtapes and then just went to shit
im gonna go ahead and blame his record label


----------



## Nim (Oct 25, 2013)

Chausie said:


> that was fast! gz!
> 
> should get promos again soon and be able to try again, ya?



Yep :3 just needed two wins. Got 22 LP in each of them.
Let's see if I need to win 2-3 games to get to promo again or just one win xD


----------



## Morglay (Oct 25, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I am not talking about other games, and if you are in a ranked team you get a custom tag anyway.
> 
> So basically only thing it'd be useful is normal games, but what for
> What, are you Mundo do you need to have your clan tag shown in each game so to not forget that you are a part of it.
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 








FUCK YOU JIYEON Y U GOT SUCH FABULOUS TASTE?!?


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 25, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I'm part of another big gaming community and there's different clan/groups in that community so there are different tags for people. I don't see why you're aggressive about it. It's just a tag name for other friends to show you're part of that group.
> 
> It's all just for fun in the end lol. I don't see why you would be so annoyed or upset about it since it doesn't really concern or hurt you.



I understand clans in CS and CoD and what not
There, a clan can be a huge community and knowing which people are parts of it and which aren't is completely fine.

Playing normal FIVE'S with people you KNOW and most likely play every day with, is weird. Like you know whos playing. In CS you do it to keep count of members and keep it organized, do you really need that for 5 people with whom you play everyday?

And i can't create a discussion on this matter? 


Eating toilet sandwiches and shitting before games is fine but not this? 



Jiyeon said:


> He's like 4n.
> 
> Gets mad at nothing for no reason.



You are known well for having shitload of Bronze games and never ever improving, and you are whining about teammates IN BRONZE.
You fucking ragequit a premades game cause it didn't go the way you wanted it to.

You even insult 4N who at least tries to improve

And we are the ones who get mad for no reason?


----------



## OS (Oct 25, 2013)

αce said:


> drake was good for 2 mixtapes
> not even albums
> 
> 
> ...



Is he with that label with Chris brown?


----------



## αce (Oct 25, 2013)

no he's on the label with nicki minaj, lil wayne, lil twist and tyga

aka a shitty label


----------



## Morglay (Oct 25, 2013)

A truly shitty label, seeing all those names together makes me sad.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 25, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I understand clans in CS and CoD and what not
> There, a clan can be a huge community and knowing which people are parts of it and which aren't is completely fine.
> 
> Playing normal FIVE'S with people you KNOW and most likely play every day with, is weird. Like you know whos playing. In CS you do it to keep count of members and keep it organized, do you really need that for 5 people with whom you play everyday?
> ...



it's not really a discussion, you're saying it's stupid and you don't see the point, we're telling you the reasoning behind it and that it's up to them what they name themselves.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 25, 2013)

@Ace
Tbh, just about everyone on Young Money is shit.
Lil Wayne is literal garbage, Tyga makes mediocre music now.

@Morglay


----------



## αce (Oct 25, 2013)

i don't think literal is the word you're looking for
but yeah wayne is shit


----------



## Morglay (Oct 25, 2013)

Who dat? She fine.

@Gogeta Your words, they pain me...


----------



## Chausie (Oct 25, 2013)

αce said:


> no he's on the label with nicki minaj, lil wayne, lil twist and tyga
> 
> aka a shitty label



they have lil in there name is in meaning little, right? they both short?


----------



## Sansa (Oct 25, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I understand clans in CS and CoD and what not
> There, a clan can be a huge community and knowing which people are parts of it and which aren't is completely fine.
> 
> Playing normal FIVE'S with people you KNOW and most likely play every day with, is weird. Like you know whos playing. In CS you do it to keep count of members and keep it organized, do you really need that for 5 people with whom you play everyday?
> ...



I ragequit a premade game?
Lol.
If you're referring to last night, I was being harried by my family to go clean something in the kitchen.
If I rage quit, do you think I would've bothered reconnecting and helping?
Did I insult 4n or just state the obvious?

Would it make sense for me to rage quit a game where I'm 2/4 on Ahri and I went 4/11 on Xerath the same night but was still laughing and having fun?

You're so mad, man.
Take a chill pill.
How good you are at a computer game doesn't determine your value in life.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 25, 2013)

Like, i can't stop people playing with tags. I just don't find the reason behind it unless you are high ranked and want to go pro.

What's the problem in me not finding it fun in any way when you play with 4 other people YOU KNOW every day in normals
3 letters infront on your name for like 10 bucks when you won't have any use of it whatsoever and no one ever cares about it, i don't think is a smart or a good investment. 

And you might think it doesn't hurt me, usually not, but when you have fourth and last pick with such tags and they are like WE ARE DUO BOT WE PREMADE
Do you really go "oh yes gl bot go get em!"? 
Usually they just troll ingame when they fail their lane which most of the time they do.



Chausie said:


> it's not really a discussion, you're saying it's stupid and you don't see the point, we're telling you the reasoning behind it and that it's up to them what they name themselves.



The reasoning is "it's fun"

eating sandwich from toilet and shitting before game is accepted but this is horrible?


Like, okay, i don't find it in any way useful nor can i see how it could be fun, the rest of you think it's fun in some way. End of discussion



Jiyeon said:


> I ragequit a premade game?
> Lol.
> If you're referring to last night, I was being harried by my family to go clean something in the kitchen.
> If I rage quit, do you think I would've bothered reconnecting and helping?
> ...



how would i know about last night or w/e
I was talking about the time we played like full premade on NA and you raged in chat cause you were getting owned as Twitch and eventually ragequit.

Never said it does, but your attitude on the matter (everyone guilty but me) could affect your rl too.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 25, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Like, i can't stop people playing with tags. I just don't find the reason behind it unless you are high ranked and want to go pro.
> 
> What's the problem in me not finding it fun in any way when you play with 4 other people YOU KNOW every day in normals
> 3 letters infront on your name for like 10 bucks when you won't have any use of it whatsoever and no one ever cares about it, i don't think is a smart or a good investment.



I actually agree with this entirely, struggling to think of worse ways to use $10.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 25, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> The reasoning is "it's fun"
> 
> eating sandwich from toilet and shitting before game is accepted but this is horrible?
> 
> ...



uhh.. dude.. i'm pretty sure he was just trolling when he said he ate a toilet sandwich

and even when he was joking about it, no one really acknowledged it as being socially acceptable


----------



## αce (Oct 25, 2013)

> And you might think it doesn't hurt me, usually not, but when you have  fourth and last pick with such tags and they are like WE ARE DUO BOT WE  PREMADE
> Do you really go "oh yes gl bot go get em!"?
> Usually they just troll ingame when they fail their lane which most of the time they do.



premades are going to do that regardless if they have clan tags or not
idk why you're so annoyed


----------



## αce (Oct 25, 2013)

> they have lil in there name is in meaning little, right? they both short?



chausie marry me


----------



## Sansa (Oct 25, 2013)

Who cares if people have clan tags, they're not hurting you or affecting your own personal game play are they?
Faker carries the SKT tag in his actual name.
So do Cop, Saint, Jacky, Crumbzz and others.

And yes, you usually do say something like "gl bot go get em" because they're a duo pre-made meaning they'll have more synergy with each other than some random solo q support/adc won't they?

Let's all get name changes and put a clan tag in front of our name just to see how mad this guy gets.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 25, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Like, i can't stop people playing with tags. I just don't find the reason behind it unless you are high ranked and want to go pro.
> 
> What's the problem in me not finding it fun in any way when you play with 4 other people YOU KNOW every day in normals
> 3 letters infront on your name for like 10 bucks when you won't have any use of it whatsoever and no one ever cares about it, i don't think is a smart or a good investment.
> ...


How many times have I played with Terry, 4n, and others and gotten rolled in lane and played until we lost?

I already said I was lagging too badly to play properly and therefore quit the game, end of discussion.

I got fucked in lane twice last night with Terry and others and didn't rage quit either game.

I got fucked in lane as Vayne a few nights back with Terry and others and didn't quit the game either.

You calling me a ragequitter makes you sound more ignorant than you actually are.

You're just mad about people having clan tags and are trying to call me something I'm not.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 25, 2013)

αce said:


> premades are going to do that regardless if they have clan tags or not
> idk why you're so annoyed



Actually i've met quite a few premades who have kept their mouth shut and played what was left, like in 2 of my last 3 games there were silent premades who just played what they managed to get or were left with.

Ofcourse without clan tags people can say they are premade but those with a clan tag are usually the little assholes you don't want to have on your team at any cost. They might win, but they might lose and when they do, both of them are full on blaming the jungler/mid laner for not having helped them enough.

I do come off as too annoyed, it's just that i can't find a good enough reason to spend money on such a trivial thing. Feels like you've done it cause you have a lot of money and don't know what to spend them on.
"Hey guys lets spend 50 bucks to show how we always play together and how good of a friends we are."

Also funny how w/e Jiyeon tries to say, ive already mentioned/addressed in a previous post.

eh, w/e i am dropping this subject altogether.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 25, 2013)

The fucks a clan? Is this a KKK discussion? Is that why people are mad? Where the fuck is Vae?


----------



## αce (Oct 25, 2013)

> The fucks a clan? Is this a KKK discussion? Is that why people are mad? Where the fuck is Vae?



holy shit i just spit all over my screen


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 25, 2013)

Morglay said:


> The fucks a clan? Is this a KKK discussion? Is that why people are mad? Where the fuck is Vae?



He is playing normals on EUW


----------



## Sansa (Oct 25, 2013)

Gogeta is mad because people spend money to add clan tags to their name and he doesn't understand why they want to do it.

I don't see why a person would be so mad about how another individual spends their own money.

Rappers buy pointless things like tonka trucks made completely out of diamond, the truck has no practical use, like the clan tag but still no one cares.


----------



## αce (Oct 25, 2013)

rofl at these support changes
they just buffed madlife


----------



## Chausie (Oct 25, 2013)

αce said:


> chausie marry me



what? that doesn't answer the question!



Morglay said:


> The fucks a clan? Is this a KKK discussion? Is that why people are mad? Where the fuck is Vae?



hahahaha <3



αce said:


> rofl at these support changes
> they just buffed madlife



i'm sure even a direct nerf to madlife would end up being a buff to him.

oh ye, and guys, what do you do, when jungling, if the enemy team takes all your jungle early? had a game yesterday where everything was stolen, i was 4 levels behind. managed to get some camps and get some xp from top, but i didn't have any buffs till a red later, which i managed to get and run away as the enemy jungler was chasing me.

i just felt so lost and confused!

we won the game in the end, but ye, idk, was awful


----------



## OS (Oct 25, 2013)

lil is just a dumb name. It comes from the ghetto ^ (use bro) rap days.


----------



## αce (Oct 25, 2013)

were you playing on purple by any chance?
people just do the solo q cheese where they start blue red and then run to the enemy purple red
they have a distinct advantage because they have red buff if you end up in a fight

if you're facing a counter jungler like lee on purple i probably would start red


----------



## Nim (Oct 25, 2013)

In my promos again.. 
I got flamed so hard last game ;_; my leona supp wanted to go super tanky without support items or wards. And blamed me for every step I did. That demotivated me so hard. But the rest of the team carried it xD


----------



## Nim (Oct 25, 2013)

hahaa xD


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 25, 2013)

Why would you use a name like Gogeta online? What's the god damn reason, you can just use your IRL name.

There's nothing wrong with clan tags, and they didn't just originate from big communities.
Clan tags came from small clans with around 5 members for when they played games so if they were casted people would know the different teams.

Stop complaining about it, clan tags are a thing and always will be, you don't have to be a part of a big community to wear them, they're there to signal that you're part of a group together and that's exactly what they do, nothing else.

Why all this useless bitching? People waste money and everything, spending some money on getting a clan tag isn't a waste of money if the person wants to do it.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 25, 2013)

nah it was the whole enemy team at my blue, catching me and bot lane off guard, then going across mid lane  with their mid and top laner to my red and taking that too. i was half hp so had to recall as they did my blue.

i guess luckily no one died, but it was real fucking hard to deal with for me. luckily the tf in that game was awesome. rest of my team was a 4man premade and enemies were a 5man premade apparently.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 25, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> In my promos again..
> I got flamed so hard last game ;_; my leona supp wanted to go super tanky without support items or wards. And blamed me for every step I did. That demotivated me so hard. But the rest of the team carried it xD



if people are like that specifically to you, remember to mute them!

no need to get de-moralised over someone like that!


----------



## Nim (Oct 25, 2013)

Chausie said:


> if people are like that specifically to you, remember to mute them!
> 
> no need to get de-moralised over someone like that!



Yes I know :3 muted and reported her. But still, we weren't even losing or something. She just started it after the third minute or so. I don't understand poeple like that


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 25, 2013)

Where is that harrowing already.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 25, 2013)

At this point it's not gonna be till the 28th or 29th.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 25, 2013)

But I need those skins. 

My wallet needs to empty itself.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 25, 2013)

Was going to bitch about people wasting money but then I realised that is the sole reason we are all here, so shut my mouth and enjoyed the perks of capitalism. #turningtricksfornewtrainers


----------



## OS (Oct 25, 2013)

I now  have 0 lp in bronze 2. How long until i get demoted to bronze 3?


----------



## Guiness (Oct 25, 2013)

prolly like 2 or 3 depending on your mmr.

i would just play normals until i feel rdy to play again tho.


----------



## OS (Oct 25, 2013)

I was ready. My teammates weren't. Hurr durr lets attack the tank and give jinx a quadra.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 25, 2013)

the thing is though, you just can't ignore the tanks 

thats where peeling for your carries come in. if you have no peel then there is nothing you can do.

in your case, up against a kennen, sejuani and annie with a fizz and jinx?

with your team of thresh, j4, ez and lee?

yah, they had superior cc to your team, not to mention fizz can just weave in and out pretty much.

you also went 9/10/1. you didn't do too hot either. not gonna sit here and tell you the repetitive shit about 'focus on yourself and get better.'

however at the same time, i implore you to take time after losses, let the steam blow off and then revisit the game in your mind and THEN think about what you could have done better. For me, i dont go on tilt from playing with shitty teams, I go on tilt when I know *I'M *playing badly. it doesn't matter if my team does well, if I do badly, then i criticize myself for it and just continue. Which is bad so I need to quit that habit but yeah. You don't want to be like that even though your tteam is winning and then you end up throwing it for everyone. One of the worst feelings ever for sure.  

What I'm trying to say is that win or lose, keep thinking about what you could ahve done better. Practice in normals if you don't want to ranked. Like srsly, practicing in Normals is worth.  Always keep thinking you can improve. Doesn't matter if you win or lsoe. If you improve at a very slow rate, then thats fine but as long you feel something coming from it, then its well worth. If you have bad games, don't worry about it, we all do. Try to find the mistakes you keep making and try not to make those again. If you know you did well, give yourself a pat on the back cuz you earned it. Keep striving for consistent performances.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 25, 2013)

Fear ADC Heimer and his wrenches of doom.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Guiness (Oct 25, 2013)

sweet jesus that victorious elise splash art D:


----------



## OS (Oct 25, 2013)

4N said:


> the thing is though, you just can't ignore the tanks
> 
> thats where peeling for your carries come in. if you have no peel then there is nothing you can do.
> 
> ...


I didn't do so hot because my team wasn't doing much. I was 5/1 at the beginning and ONLY died because I dc'd for some reason. If you also notice our j4 didn't build tanky till later and also our bot lost which shouldn't have happened since ez counters jinx.


----------



## Nim (Oct 25, 2013)

fuck.. now I really need to get to gold


----------



## Guiness (Oct 25, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I didn't do so hot because my team wasn't doing much.


what does this have to do with YOU?



> I was 5/1 at the beginning and ONLY died because I dc'd for some reason.


ok so you should have been 5/2. what happened after that?




> If you also notice our j4 didn't build tanky till later and also our bot lost which shouldn't have happened since ez counters jinx.



how does ez counter jinx?

man i dnt want you to think im being condescending towards you or anything. i assure you, i'm not. i just want you to change your way of thinking because thats when you can start to improve and rise. c: its the way you approach the game that has you where you are now. im certain you can succeed if you fix that.


----------



## αce (Oct 25, 2013)

ezreal doesn't counter jinx
after all those nerfs ezreal doesn't counter anything
his time in lane is purely dependent on the players skill level


----------



## αce (Oct 25, 2013)

like, im in not in silver because of retards
im in silver because i deserve to be in silver


i could maybe understand if someone got trolls all through their promotions because that's only 10 games
but after a while, your elo will sort itself out if you play enough games


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 25, 2013)

The only one who beats Jinx is Vayne after Level 6.
Assuming you can survive the lane until then with some tricks.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 25, 2013)

In house games were fun.

WE MUST DO THIS AGAIN SOME TIME.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 25, 2013)

αce said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pomposity engaged to max level, ace y u so heavy?


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 25, 2013)

Next time i am playing Twitch top lane


----------



## Darth (Oct 25, 2013)

WAD said:


> The only one who beats Jinx is Vayne after Level 6.
> Assuming you can survive the lane until then with some tricks.



Corki, Cait, Ezreal, and Ashe disagree.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 25, 2013)

i could see corki and cait beating jinx but why ez and ashe?


----------



## Darth (Oct 25, 2013)

ez has mobility and poke, and can outplay jinx, or farm safely. 

imo ashe can duel anyone in lane as long as she has a competent support. Aside from maybe Corki and Cait, she doesn't really get bullied by anyone, and she can still beat those two.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 25, 2013)

Hady pls you promised key on FB


----------



## αce (Oct 25, 2013)

> ez has mobility and poke, and can outplay jinx, or farm safely.



jinx has more poke than ezreal
the only thing ez can do is farm safely unless jinx eats every skill shot




> imo ashe can duel anyone in lane as long as she has a competent support.  Aside from maybe Corki and Cait, she doesn't really get bullied by  anyone, and she can still beat those two.



idk
graves kinda beats her too
and cait is still the king of 2v2
not so much 1v1


----------



## Guiness (Oct 25, 2013)

Darth said:


> ez has mobility and poke, and can outplay jinx, or farm safely.



outplay jinx? sounds like it depends more on the player than the champ. he can farm safely but thats about it. he loses a direct trade against jinx 1v1.



> imo ashe can duel anyone in lane as long as she has a competent support. Aside from maybe Corki and Cait, she doesn't really get bullied by anyone, and she can still beat those two.



i've never actually seen an ashe lose lane because of a particular match up. she feels like an underrated champ to me.



αce said:


> jinx has more poke than ezreal
> the only thing ez can do is farm safely unless jinx eats every skill shot



pretty much my thought.





> idk
> graves kinda beats her too
> and cait is still the king of 2v2
> not so much 1v1



y no one plays graves anymore? :c

and how come cait can't win a 1v1? he range can be abused against most match ups. i dnt see her winning 1v1 against a trist, vayne and jinx tho.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 25, 2013)

Who's the one with Draven?

Oh janna apparently


----------



## αce (Oct 25, 2013)

cait is good in extended trades over time where she can poke you down with her range
in a straight 1v1 her damage output isn't going to be that strong


----------



## Morglay (Oct 25, 2013)

Serious question now, what do you think of a blue build Yorick jungle? Iceborne+Muramana+Frozen Heart+Spirit of the Ancient Golem+Boots and a situational final item. Something along those lines anyway.


----------



## αce (Oct 25, 2013)

when did joffrey become a twilight character


----------



## Guiness (Oct 25, 2013)

αce said:


> when did joffrey become a twilight character


ace pls

why post such images

now i'll never think of joffrey the same 

i love to hate on the character because of the actor. so damn good. 


ASoIaF spoiler

*Spoiler*: __ 



only bad thing about joffrey dying is that the actor's stint is over. props to HBO finding some extremely good actors/actresses for the TV series.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 25, 2013)

Oh god awesome, I can't wait to use it.



αce said:


> like, im in not in silver because of retards
> im in silver because i deserve to be in silver
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's just about how much work you're willing to put in, I believe anyone can obtain Diamond if they put in enough work and practice.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 25, 2013)

> I think it's just about how much work you're willing to put in, I believe anyone can obtain Diamond if they put in enough work and practice.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 25, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Oh god awesome, I can't wait to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's just about how much work you're willing to put in, I believe anyone can obtain Diamond if they put in enough work and practice.



It's also willing to learn and improve on your mistakes as well. Of course there's a lot of people with many games played but they're still in bronze/silver/gold. 

Tbh I'm terrible at this game so I get myself carried basically. Just don't feed, rage/go on tilt, and don't get caught out.


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2013)

learning not to get caught out is the number 1 thing for silver players from my experience


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2013)

I never get carried, when I do bad or poorly my whole team will lose.
I wish I could say this is the kind of solo queue life I wanted to choose.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 26, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> It's also willing to learn and improve on your mistakes as well. Of course there's a lot of people with many games played but they're still in bronze/silver/gold.
> 
> Tbh I'm terrible at this game so I get myself carried basically. Just don't feed, rage/go on tilt, and don't get caught out.



Like that Bronze player with 1000+ ranked games on Soraka heh, that must be disheartening.

I don't have enough time to make Plat before the end of the season. ;_;

That's about 30 games I would have to win without losing mm.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 26, 2013)

I know how not to get caught, and how not to throw but I can't stop going all in every time on the US server because it's so much fun to outplay people. I'll play properly on the Korean server.


----------



## Psychic (Oct 26, 2013)

why do I always get trolls on my promo? why god why????


----------



## Nim (Oct 26, 2013)

Psychic said:


> why do I always get trolls on my promo? why god why????



It's the promo-curse


----------



## Chad (Oct 26, 2013)

Psychic said:


> why do I always get trolls on my promo? why god why????



Just a tip: Don't tell your team it's your promo.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 26, 2013)

Just played with a jungle Karthus.

Easy game. I put down an early ward for Karthus at red cause I knew Udyr would come after him, killed him and Karthus pretty much carried it for us.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 26, 2013)

Okay so i had 3 leavers my last ranked game
Fun fun fun


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 26, 2013)

Anyone have some Zed tips? I have trouble getting the carries with escapes.

My burst also seems to be very weak compared to other Zeds I've seen, my item order is  Bilgewater->Brutalizer->BoTRK->Last Whisper, that's standard core right?

I also buy a red pot when I get to my Bilgewater for roaming.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2013)

You save your W for carries with escapes.
And get Ravenous Hydra on him, it rapes.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 26, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Anyone have some Zed tips? I have trouble getting the carries with escapes.
> 
> My burst also seems to be very weak compared to other Zeds I've seen, my item order is  Bilgewater->Brutalizer->BoTRK->Last Whisper, that's standard core right?
> 
> I also buy a red pot when I get to my Bilgewater for roaming.



When you ult, you can use BOTRK to amplify more of the dmg because that item apparently counts as Zed's damage. 

Also you never want to jump in first, you have to wait until someone initiates and you go from the side or behind but never charge in front. As for carries with escapes, if they push you away, you can press R to jump back. If they just flash you can w in or use the botrk to gap close. You normally want to ult after they burn their escape though but w/e the case is, you can always go for the apc too. 

Or just split push all day. That works too. I just recently won a game with a Zed who split push pretty hard because we were losing and he helped get two inner turrets. (He was also fed)


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 26, 2013)

Hydra > BotRK for damage.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah I do the standard combo BoTRK->E->Q.

So Hydra instead of BT?

Edit:

Oh instead of BoTRK, so should I rush a hydra instead of a BoTRK?

Also usually I have to use W to close the gap to reach the carry which why it's so hard catch them.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 26, 2013)

Brutalizer > Hydra

Don't get a BotRK.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 26, 2013)

When the hell is the halloween patch


----------



## Darth (Oct 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> Brutalizer > Hydra
> 
> Don't get a BotRK.



Hydra > All.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 26, 2013)

How would Manamune work on Swain/Malz

Would it proc on every tick


----------



## Darth (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't believe it would work on Malz at all. 

not sure about Swain. 



Cool analysis if you guys are interested with some pretty cool 3D effects.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 26, 2013)

That was awesome.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 26, 2013)

Do you guys use screen lock?

I noticed Voyboy using it and that I never do.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 26, 2013)

Nope, don't normally lose my character in a team fight though.


----------



## Darth (Oct 26, 2013)

I hit the spacebar to center the screen on my champ when I need to. 

For example, when i'm cs'ing but I need to click on the minimap to see a skirmish or something, it's easier for me to go back to cs'ing by hitting the space bar to center the screen on my champion.


----------



## Didi (Oct 26, 2013)

I use screen lock, but unlock it when I need to

Find that easier than having to press spacebar to center. Now I just uncenter with Y when I need to.


----------



## OS (Oct 26, 2013)

anyway time for arkham origins.


----------



## Treerone (Oct 26, 2013)

OGN Winter groups.


----------



## Darth (Oct 26, 2013)

Groups A and B are going to be hell while groups C and D look pretty onesided..


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 26, 2013)

Group A, cya Blaze.


----------



## Nim (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't understand this LoL tournament stuff. Do these games that lead to the season final games thing start at the beginning of the season? How can you participate in this? Or are these all different tournaments I can't tell apart? D:


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 26, 2013)

Sometimes when I log in here, the advertisements on either side of the screen appear in the _middle_ of the screen, not allowing me to see anything or post anything. It stops when I refresh a few times, but it's very annoying, I couldn't be on here yesterday because of it.

Anyway, I won an impossible game yesterday. One person on our team was trolling, feeding on purpose, which caused two other people to leave the game. So there were only two of us who knew what we were doing, a Yi and me, Jinx. The troller actually realized that me and Yi could turn this around (the opposing team was all melee champs, horrible pushers, no escape), so the troll was actually good at distracting the team while me and Yi wailed away at towers. I was able to outfarm most of their team, and they always came at us one at a time (I don't think they knew what they were doing either), so we dominated, managed to get an ace, and won the game. 52 mins long, I ended with 31-1.

It was unranked, typical public scrubs


----------



## Darth (Oct 26, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> Sometimes when I log in here, the advertisements on either side of the screen appear in the _middle_ of the screen, not allowing me to see anything or post anything. It stops when I refresh a few times, but it's very annoying, I couldn't be on here yesterday because of it.







Tazmo's greed was the worst thing to happen to this forum, I agree.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 26, 2013)

[youtube]jGy5ZJ8cSUE[/youtube]


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2013)

blaze has shown that they can beat najin black sword
so they can still get out


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2013)

oh wait what
that isn't even najin black sword
l0l

yeah blaze is getting out of group stages


----------



## Darth (Oct 26, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> [youtube]jGy5ZJ8cSUE[/youtube]



Oh hey i've seen this somewhere before...


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2013)

> Oh hey i've seen this somewhere before...



yo why you gotta be like that


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 26, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> [youtube]jGy5ZJ8cSUE[/youtube]



it's like watching the avatar series all over again.

but now I have to watch all of them. Damn you. xD


----------



## Darth (Oct 26, 2013)

αce said:


> yo why you gotta be like that



i'm just this brutally honest guy ya know.


----------



## Nim (Oct 26, 2013)

2/3 promo so far ;_; oh my gooodd.. i'm so nervous xD


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 26, 2013)

αce said:


> oh wait what
> that isn't even najin black sword
> l0l
> 
> yeah blaze is getting out of group stages



SKT T1 #1 is Marin, Beelzehan, Easyhoon, Bang and Wolf.

They can take Blaze out.


----------



## Darth (Oct 26, 2013)

LOLOL 

this made me crack up.


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2013)

> SKT T1 #1 is Marin, Beelzehan, Easyhoon, Bang and Wolf.
> 
> They can take Blaze out.



I already know the line up. Bar that new team, anyone in that group can take out each other. But I'm going to go ahead and say that newly revamped Blaze is favoured over a rookie team. I don't know, we'll see what happens. Marin is ridiculously hyped, but I'm going to reserve my judgement before I say he's better than Flame. Ambition is performing up to expectations again.

Also, Blaze's bot lane shit all over Cain and Pray. This Emperor guy is legit.




But of course, all my favourite teams choke.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 26, 2013)

When I saw that thread I thought ''Team 1'' was Group A.

I was like WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK!?


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 26, 2013)

Poor LongPanda though, has to play against Marin, Impact and Flame


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2013)

the legend of longpanda continues


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2013)

frost got the easy group
and with madlife buffs incoming r.i.p. everyone else
the fight for second begins


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 26, 2013)

Madlife buffs won't be enough


----------



## Nim (Oct 26, 2013)

yaaaaay I'm Gold 
Thanks to everyone who helped me on my path from Bronze 4 to Gold 5 in this season <333

pek pek pek


----------



## Darth (Oct 26, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> yaaaaay I'm Gold
> Thanks to everyone who helped me on my path from Bronze 4 to Gold 5 in this season <333
> 
> pek pek pek



I'd like to think that it was all thanks to me. 

Sadly, I barely helped.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 26, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> yaaaaay I'm Gold
> Thanks to everyone who helped me on my path from Bronze 4 to Gold 5 in this season <333
> 
> pek pek pek



congratulatioooooooonssss

!


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2013)

I HELPED


----------



## Chausie (Oct 26, 2013)

thank you for all the games yesterday guys! forgot to say afterwards 

and big massive gz to nim for getting gold!


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 26, 2013)

TF is so cool 

I bought him just because the awesome Underworld skin is rereleased with the Harrowing and I want that skin, but I'm glad I did because he is awesome.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2013)

TF sucks now and every TF I have played with recently has fed.
There's not much you can do, if someone jumps you you're dead.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 26, 2013)

This is how you build Riven, right?


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2013)

no
5 bloodthirsters and a last whisper you fucking noob


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh and grats Nim by the way, also I tried to fix my MMR by purposefully dodging a game.
Let's see if that works, if it doesn't I must just dodge to 0 LP or Plat 2, oh for shame!


----------



## Chausie (Oct 26, 2013)

how would dodging games fix your mmr?

also, i'm thinking of cutting all my hair off. 

anyone ever done that? it best to cut it all real short and then use a razor?  or should i just go to a hairdressers


----------



## Darth (Oct 26, 2013)

Chausie said:


> how would dodging games fix your mmr?
> 
> also, i'm thinking of cutting all my hair off.
> 
> anyone ever done that? it best to cut it all real short and then use a razor?  or should i just go to a hairdressers



uh,

don't do it.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 26, 2013)

well that  doesn't answer my question at all hady.


----------



## Darth (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't you have red hair?

Err, it's reddish brown at least. 

It'll look so much better long than it would look short. Such a waste..


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 26, 2013)

Fuuuuuuuck my client crashed on champion select when I'm in my promos. 

It didn't exit my promo but it gave me a defeat so I'm 1-1 now =_= ...


----------



## Chausie (Oct 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> Don't you have red hair?
> 
> Err, it's reddish brown at least.
> 
> It'll look so much better long than it would look short. Such a waste..



in the one pic my hair is dyed, it's very dark brown naturally


----------



## Darth (Oct 26, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Fuuuuuuuck my client crashed on champion select when I'm in my promos.
> 
> It didn't exit my promo but it gave me a defeat so I'm 1-1 now =_= ...



That's happened to me twice, (power went out actually. lol 3rd world country) but I won both promo's anyway.


----------



## Rax (Oct 26, 2013)

I like to play Kog'Maw :33


----------



## Darth (Oct 26, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> I like to play Kog'Maw :33



You're one of the few my friend.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 26, 2013)

Chausie said:


> also, i'm thinking of cutting all my hair off.
> 
> anyone ever done that? it best to cut it all real short and then use a razor?  or should i just go to a hairdressers



I cut my dreads off when I was entering secondary school. Wasn't allowed them in grammar school. As they were shoulder length I cut them short, used a fuck ton of moisturizer, then went to the barbers. Dreads need to be really dry and matted to lock though. Doubt it is the same for you chemical using pale people.

(You should go to a hair salon as I assume you are white and have a vagina.)

Salons will do a better job of it.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 26, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> I like to play Kog'Maw :33



New playeeer?

Serveeeer?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 26, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> I like to play Kog'Maw :33



I miss playing Kog'maw :3

So my internet is unstable today. I wanted to ranked  or play norms with you guys


----------



## Chausie (Oct 26, 2013)

Morglay said:


> I cut my dreads off when I was entering secondary school. Wasn't allowed them in grammar school. As they were shoulder length I cut them short, used a fuck ton of moisturizer, then went to the barbers. Dreads need to be really dry and matted to lock though. Doubt it is the same for you chemical using pale people.
> 
> (You should go to a hair salon as I assume you are white and have a vagina.)
> 
> Salons will do a better job of it.



thank you, giles. i have no idea what you mean by chemical using white people though! 

i went to a catholic secondary school, kids weren't allowed dreads either. though one kid claimed discrimination and so they changed the rules for black kids, only for someone else to claim discrimination and get the rules on dreads as a hair style changed.

i'll book an appointment next week. if i do or if i don't go bald, i still need a haircut anyway.

..or maybe i ought to go to a barbers. salons tend to charge insane amounts for womens hair cuts, no matter what you get. i am not paying 40 quid!


----------



## Morglay (Oct 26, 2013)

Conrats btw Nim! I can't play properly at the moment. (Keep going full retard then just laughing about it.) Need to win some games so I don't get dropped out of Silver I.

I meant the chemicals used in your shampoo to give your hair volume and shine Chaus. 

Only go to a barber if you want to go full bald. Mind you I have never been to an English barber shop so I have no idea how they fuck about with people's hair. (Only foreign muck for me.)


----------



## Maerala (Oct 26, 2013)

Chausie said:


> also, i'm thinking of cutting all my hair off.
> 
> anyone ever done that? it best to cut it all real short and then use a razor?  or should i just go to a hairdressers



I'm sure it's different for women but it was such a relief when I cut off my mane. I used to be afraid of having short hair because I had a chubby face when I was little and having short hair made me look like a tomato, but I guess I grew out of that.

But it's more the fact that you have a much easier time getting ready whenever you wanna go out and stuff. Takes like 2 minutes to get everything done whereas with long hair I'd be straightening it literally for hours before I could go out anywhere looking half-decent.

Emma Watson said the same thing when she cut her hair, and she looked glorious. I'd say go to a hairdresser and get yourself looking spiffy and supah fly. You can rock it.


----------



## Nim (Oct 26, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> congratulatioooooooonssss
> 
> !





Chausie said:


> and big massive gz to nim for getting gold!





WAD said:


> Oh and grats Nim by the way, also I tried to fix my MMR by purposefully dodging a game.





Morglay said:


> Conrats btw Nim!



Thank you 

Next goal: learn how to cs and trying the champions out I did not try yet :d


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 26, 2013)

Honestly Plat 1 is the most nerve-wrecking league ever to go through

It's the same as going from Gold 1 to Plat 5 but now people are actually mechanically decent so it's much harder to carry


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 26, 2013)

Plat 1 is the real elo hell.

It's been confirmed so many times.

Too many  Diamond V trolls who intentionally ruin your promo and shit.

HARDEST LEAGUE IN THE GAME.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 26, 2013)

Maerala said:


> I'm sure it's different for women but it was such a relief when I cut off my mane. I used to be afraid of having short hair because I had a chubby face when I was little and having short hair made me look like a tomato, but I guess I grew out of that.
> 
> But it's more the fact that you have a much easier time getting ready whenever you wanna go out and stuff. Takes like 2 minutes to get everything done whereas with long hair I'd be straightening it literally for hours before I could go out anywhere looking half-decent.
> 
> Emma Watson said the same thing when she cut her hair, and she looked glorious. I'd say go to a hairdresser and get yourself looking spiffy and supah fly. You can rock it.



Fuck that, get dreads. Just wax it twice a week. Wash it with cold water once a week and you are golden. It makes you look, feel and smell like a warrior. Totally worth the resentful looks you gain whilst in a social environment.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 26, 2013)

Maerala said:


> I'm sure it's different for women but it was such a relief when I cut off my mane. I used to be afraid of having short hair because I had a chubby face when I was little and having short hair made me look like a tomato, but I guess I grew out of that.
> 
> But it's more the fact that you have a much easier time getting ready whenever you wanna go out and stuff. Takes like 2 minutes to get everything done whereas with long hair I'd be straightening it literally for hours before I could go out anywhere looking half-decent.
> 
> Emma Watson said the same thing when she cut her hair, and she looked glorious. I'd say go to a hairdresser and get yourself looking spiffy and supah fly. You can rock it.



guys always seem to have a chubby face when young, then age a bit and change in their looks completely. always amused me!

tbh right now, even with long hair, i just tie it up and go out. i tend to wear scarves covering my hair at the moment, as scarves are so pretty and there's loads of ways to tie them, so it doesn't take me long at all. 

and ye! emma watson has a lovely hair style. pixie cut, i think it's called?

i was thinking something like that, or more drastic and have it like sinead o connor.

i had an asymmetrical style before too, i could do one like that, just a bit shorter than what i had on both sides.

i haven't had my hair cut properly in about a year, so i want to do something that is completely different when i get it done again.



Morglay said:


> Fuck that, get dreads. Just wax it twice a week. Wash it with cold water once a week and you are golden. It makes you look, feel and smell like a warrior. Totally worth the resentful looks you gain whilst in a social environment.



they do look pretty awesome!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2013)

So, I'm on a mission now to get myself demoted to Plat 2.
Only then maybe I can fix my MMR, it's what I'll have to do.


----------



## Rax (Oct 26, 2013)

NA server

I am saving up for Aatrox :33


----------



## Morglay (Oct 26, 2013)

Chausie said:


> guys always seem to have a chubby face when young, then age a bit and change in their looks completely. always amused me!
> 
> they do look pretty awesome!



I look exactly the same as I did at 11... Just grew slightly taller, terrifying I know.

Perks to having dreads: Excellent conversation starter for the lonely human. Anything you say makes you seem wise when face to face speaking seriously. Practically no maintenance. Unleashes the caged hippie you never knew you had. Police don't mess with you as they assume you are part of the rainforest alliance group. Head scarves/beanies look legit.

I will get back to you when I think of more.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> So, I'm on a mission now to get myself demoted to Plat 2.
> Only then maybe I can fix my MMR, it's what I'll have to do.



i still don't get how deliberately losing will fix your mmr? isn't that what fucked it up in the first place?



Morglay said:


> I look exactly the same as I did at 11... Just grew slightly taller, terrifying I know.
> 
> Perks to having dreads: Excellent conversation starter for the lonely human. Anything you say makes you seem wise when face to face speaking seriously. Practically no maintenance. Unleashes the caged hippie you never knew you had. Police don't mess with you as they assume you are part of the rainforest alliance group. Head scarves/beanies look legit.
> 
> I will get back to you when I think of more.




you do have a pretty convincing argument there..


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 26, 2013)

Okay so the LP gains are also random

One win, 24 points, next one 11...

One loss 3 points, another one 14


Why aer you doing this to me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2013)

> i still don't get how deliberately losing will fix your mmr? isn't that what fucked it up in the first place?



I don't really know, what I do know is eventually it adjusts your MMR to the level where you get normal losses and gains.
But for that, it looks like I need to either lose a whole lot more games or a drop a division, that's my growing pains.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> I don't really know, what I do know is eventually it adjusts your MMR to the level where you get normal losses and gains.
> But for that, it looks like I need to either lose a whole lot more games or a drop a division, that's my growing pains.



riot said that, or just some guy on reddit?

should be careful


----------



## Darth (Oct 26, 2013)

Quantic vs Curse on right now. 

lol Mundo top. Quas is a god.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 26, 2013)

This fucking ^ (use bro) is hilarious


----------



## Darth (Oct 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> Plat 1 is the real elo hell.
> 
> It's been confirmed so many times.
> 
> ...


lol i remember you saying something similar about Silver 1.. 

Where's Infamous when you need him for the I TOLD YOU SO. 



Vae said:


> This fucking ^ (use bro) is hilarious



wtf is that a sombrero?


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 26, 2013)

He has a bunch of different hats.


----------



## Darth (Oct 26, 2013)

NOOO THEY'RE PLAYING SILVER SCRAPES STOP MY EARS NOOOO


----------



## Morglay (Oct 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> This fucking ^ (use bro) is hilarious



 This fucking guy.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 26, 2013)

WHY IS MATH SO HARD PLEASE LORD

Also Hady the girl that did the Wheel of Time character cards is working on some project and she's unveiling a piece of this every week.


----------



## Darth (Oct 26, 2013)

is it Wheel of Time related?

Also Curse is currently 1-0 against Quantic in a Best of 3. Quas played heal barrier Mundo top lane in a poke comp with elise/cait/nidalee/zyra and they won that pretty convincingly. 


Game 2 and we're seeing a Teemo from Quantic?

wat is this series.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 26, 2013)

wat


----------



## Darth (Oct 26, 2013)

lololololol


----------



## Maerala (Oct 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> is it Wheel of Time related?



 It's the scene where Moiraine jumps at Lanfear and they fall through the doorframe ter'angreal.

pls. Are you done with the series yet btw?


----------



## Darth (Oct 26, 2013)

Maerala said:


> It's the scene where Moiraine jumps at Lanfear and they fall through the doorframe ter'angreal.
> 
> pls. Are you done with the series yet btw?



nope. kinda stopped halfway through knife of dreams lol. 

i'll get to finishing it eventually.


----------



## OS (Oct 26, 2013)

Being sick sucks.

Oh and fuck you guys. I say statistics is hard here I get ridiculed but irl everyone understands my pain.


----------



## Chad (Oct 26, 2013)

Did one of your friends seriously change their name to Get Jinxd


----------



## Treerone (Oct 26, 2013)

Got placed in Silver 2. Woo.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 26, 2013)

reported again, negative attitude

all i've said today is asking for people to stop talking crap to one another in all chat


----------



## Rax (Oct 26, 2013)

Is there a Minecraft there in this section? 

Hi OS.


----------



## Darth (Oct 26, 2013)

Treerone said:


> Got placed in Silver 2. Woo.



Congratulations on not getting placed in Bronze. 

Whether it was through your strength, or the strength of a duo partner who carried you. Good work.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 26, 2013)

Stop being such a negative nancy, Chausie.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 26, 2013)

No continue, your anguish sustains me.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 26, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> wat



LOL. 

Also Quas mundo top and swain top are very entertaining to watch.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 26, 2013)

finally in silver. took 80 games to do it but i did it. was so nervous that last game. 

3-0 in promos. got carried so hard by our cait in that last game. good thing for our team that riven and vayne sucked more than our ryze.

now a lot of my ranked anxiety is vanquished(most of it). going to grind my way to gold if i can or at least go as high as i can. nothing to lose now.


----------



## Darth (Oct 26, 2013)

"sejuani's Iceborn" 

well if i've ever seen a more contradictory division name I can't recall it. 

Congrats on getting Silver Kyle!


----------



## Guiness (Oct 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> "sejuani's Iceborn"
> 
> well if i've ever seen a more contradictory division name I can't recall it.
> 
> Congrats on getting Silver Kyle!



thnx mate

and what do you mean by contradictory? wasn't sejuani born in the cold or raised in it? i thought it made sense.


----------



## Darth (Oct 26, 2013)

4N said:


> thnx mate
> 
> and what do you mean by contradictory? wasn't sejuani born in the cold or raised in it? i thought it made sense.



You sir, need to go back and reread the Freljord's lore. Weren't you around for the Freljord event?

Sejuani fought against the Iceborn.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> You sir, need to go back and reread the Freljord's lore. Weren't you around for the Freljord event?
> 
> Sejuani fought against the Iceborn.



i wasn't around. i actually came back from training just as it ended 

i wanted one of those icons too ;_;


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 26, 2013)

EVERYONE GETTING PLAT, GOLD AND SILVER

AND I CANT REACH DIAMOND


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2013)

Ahem, Gogeta. AHEM. But anyways, congrats, Kyle!
Good luck on Gold! I really hope it doesn't take a while.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 26, 2013)

4N said:


> finally in silver. took 80 games to do it but i did it. was so nervous that last game.
> 
> 3-0 in promos. got carried so hard by our cait in that last game. good thing for our team that riven and vayne sucked more than our ryze.
> 
> now a lot of my ranked anxiety is vanquished(most of it). going to grind my way to gold if i can or at least go as high as i can. nothing to lose now.



big gz dude! and good luck!


----------



## Guiness (Oct 26, 2013)

Dhfkfhfifj

KREPO AND SNOOPEH TO JOIN DIGNITAS

HDHFHFH

IS THIS A DREAM OR JUST REALITY

Edit: nah im retarded. One could still hope to see some more krepo in NA tho


----------



## OS (Oct 26, 2013)

4N said:


> Dhfkfhfifj
> 
> KREPO AND SNOOPEH TO JOIN DIGNITAS
> 
> ...



While it would have been cool. It would be stupid. Especially joining a team like dignigs.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 26, 2013)

krepo is just fine in europe tyvm

and given all the recent promotional stuff krepo and snoopeh have done for eg, i would be surprised if they left


----------



## Darth (Oct 26, 2013)

4N said:


> Dhfkfhfifj
> 
> KREPO AND SNOOPEH TO JOIN DIGNITAS
> 
> ...



lololol kyle you never fail to amuse.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 26, 2013)

4N said:


> finally in silver. took 80 games to do it but i did it. was so nervous that last game.
> 
> 3-0 in promos. got carried so hard by our cait in that last game. good thing for our team that riven and vayne sucked more than our ryze.
> 
> now a lot of my ranked anxiety is vanquished(most of it). going to grind my way to gold if i can or at least go as high as i can. nothing to lose now.



im in silver to yay


----------



## OS (Oct 26, 2013)

Chausie said:


> krepo is just fine in europe tyvm
> 
> and given all the recent promotional stuff krepo and snoopeh have done for eg, i would be surprised if they left



You underestimate the power


*Spoiler*: __ 



 OF THE MARIACHI!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guiness (Oct 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> Ahem, Gogeta. AHEM. But anyways, congrats, Kyle!
> Good luck on Gold! I really hope it doesn't take a while.



Thnx mate. It prolly will tho considering I take forevrt to improve and im not performing at my best.



Chausie said:


> big gz dude! and good luck!



Ty chaus.



Lord Genome said:


> im in silver to yay


Gj! How u r not in my league.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 26, 2013)

queue up for a normal game as i wanted to practise maokai jungle

end up as teemo support

win game with shrooms, and continuously baiting the enemy team into their need to kill teemo

that game was actually a lot of fun



Lord Genome said:


> im in silver to yay



gz!

nest season all us silvers should try get gold!


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 26, 2013)

im getting to gold this season silly


----------



## Chausie (Oct 27, 2013)

ok, just me who will wait till next then!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2013)

TIL there's hope for my Gragas yet.
If I practice him my mid lane is set!


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 27, 2013)

I can't Zed, need to keep working at it.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 27, 2013)

So I closed LoL. Was about to go to sleep but I decided to check on reddit. I see a video about Fiora ult and Zed ult. I click on it and I see it's Fking Adrian in the video LOL.

I'm sorry, but I had to laugh.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 27, 2013)

It wasn't funny, it was gay.


----------



## Didi (Oct 27, 2013)

Lol Adrian talking on Reddit about how we're laughing at his expense


----------



## Didi (Oct 27, 2013)

4N said:


> finally in silver. took 80 games to do it but i did it. was so nervous that last game.
> 
> 3-0 in promos. got carried so hard by our cait in that last game. good thing for our team that riven and vayne sucked more than our ryze.
> 
> now a lot of my ranked anxiety is vanquished(most of it). going to grind my way to gold if i can or at least go as high as i can. nothing to lose now.



>ghostblade on riven

such is life in bronze

Anyway, gj Foreign!
You'll probably find that silver 5 and 4 are ridiculously easier than bronze 1, at least that was my experience


----------



## Magic (Oct 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]vOcS65xfRok[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 27, 2013)

Lol Adrian get baited.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 27, 2013)

YOU'D GET WRECKED EVEN WITH SKYPE CAUSE YOU SUCK


----------



## Maerala (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Oct 27, 2013)

Because it's awesome to be like me.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 27, 2013)

No climb for me... Next loss is demotion. Fml.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 27, 2013)

Maerala said:


> It wasn't funny, it was gay.



Now you're the most famous Fiora at least. :^D


----------



## OS (Oct 27, 2013)

Lol Adrian. The video needs more views.


----------



## Nim (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't really know you yet Maerala but the video is still funny


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2013)

I bought Kog'Maw. Not sure if it was the right decision.

Playing a ranged adc after only melee top champs is hard


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 27, 2013)

Chaos said:


> I bought Kog'Maw. Not sure if it was the right decision.
> 
> Playing a ranged adc after only melee top champs is hard



His ult is such a skillshot and so easily avoidable I really dislike it.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 27, 2013)

Chaos said:


> I bought Kog'Maw. Not sure if it was the right decision.
> 
> Playing a ranged adc after only melee top champs is hard



You picked one of the harder ones to use as well, but at least he will teach you how to position since you can't rely on any escape mechanics.

Kog'Maw is really dependant on his team's protection, unlike say Ezreal or Cait who can easily escape people.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh god Adrian I remember that game


Loooooool


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 27, 2013)

Hmmm, I have to read the Players Handbook for D&D before I start playing it with some friends in 2 weeks.

Considering reading all the extra stuff too.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 27, 2013)

just came here to say that adrians on the reddit front page, but it seems everyone already knows


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 27, 2013)

gregidot: "HA."


----------



## OS (Oct 27, 2013)

Adrians rise to fame as worst fiora begins now.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 27, 2013)

I told you Adrian that someone would eventually post the video rofl. I should've done it for you :3


----------



## Morglay (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## luminaeus (Oct 27, 2013)

Vae said:


> Hmmm, I have to read the Players Handbook for D&D before I start playing it with some friends in 2 weeks.
> 
> Considering reading all the extra stuff too.



D&D is amazing, I remember played an actual full game with some friends, it's fun when you roleplay it with voices and some of the choices you can make are hilarious.

Ah, memories..


----------



## Nim (Oct 27, 2013)

It's so nice to play a ranked without the pressure of not getting gold or demoting C:
Got placed in a team between a Gold 1 and a Gold 4 AND won 25 LP  I have high hopes for my mmr!


----------



## Maerala (Oct 27, 2013)

Meanwhile Manny and James get dumpstered bot lane that game but nooooo.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Nim (Oct 27, 2013)

xD
I had -3 one time because I left champion select while having 0 LP.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 27, 2013)

wonder if you can get -1.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 27, 2013)

If you leave while at 2LP, yes.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 27, 2013)

What are you all's favorite skins 

I personally like Marquis Vladimir, I really don't know why, it reminds me of something. Wildfire Zyra is also really neat.


----------



## Nim (Oct 27, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> What are you all's favorite skins
> 
> I personally like *Marquis Vladimir*, I really don't know why, it reminds me of something. Wildfire Zyra is also really neat.



I actually wanted to buy that skin in the sale - wanted it so bad some monts ago - but then I realized I will spend a lot of money for halloween skins.. so ye xD


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 27, 2013)

Need more Diana skins :G


----------



## Chausie (Oct 27, 2013)

halloween skins out yet?


----------



## OS (Oct 27, 2013)

The average salary of a male full professor at a public four-year institution offering classes at the doctoral level is *$99,685*. For a female full professor at the same kind of institution, the salary is *$90,330*. If the standard is approximately *$5200* and the salaries are normally distributed, find the* 80th percentile* salary for male professors and for female professors.


Someone explain to me please how to do this


----------



## Maerala (Oct 27, 2013)

I bought Marquis Vladimir for Ace. I like the contrast of his spells with the blue cloak.



Chausie said:


> halloween skins out yet?



Nep.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 27, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> The average salary of a male full professor at a public four-year institution offering classes at the doctoral level is *$99,685*. For a female full professor at the same kind of institution, the salary is *$90,330*. If the standard is approximately *$5200* and the salaries are normally distributed, find the* 80th percentile* salary for male professors and for female professors.
> 
> 
> Someone explain to me please how to do this



One of my friends ask me this a week ago too >_> He said its like x-1/n is to find the percentile or something.

My solution, use google.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 27, 2013)

Google knows everything.


----------



## OS (Oct 27, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> One of my friends ask me this a week ago too >_> He said its like x-1/n is to find the percentile or something.
> 
> My solution, use google.



Solved it myself. Your friend was wrong.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 27, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Solved it myself. Your friend was wrong.



This was about a week ago anyways. I don't remember what he said only that he needed  help finding the percentile. 

And I said use google or the book :\


----------



## Chausie (Oct 27, 2013)

Maerala said:


> I bought Marquis Vladimir for Ace. I like the contrast of his spells with the blue cloak.
> 
> 
> 
> Nep.



shit sucks.just got all the rp for stuff i want too, i wanna spend it right now, not later


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 27, 2013)

Well i was at 91 LP, won, only got +4 points.
My god the LP is so random.

Once it's 6, the other time is 24, the other time is 11, now it's 4.
Why system why.
Feels like ill need 3 more ranked WINS to even enter promos

zzz such a bother.
Hows everyone ranked experience going?


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 27, 2013)

I cba to play ranked games anymore, I'm fine with silver and the season's almost over anyway. There need to be some nerfs before I played ranked again. Not that I did terrible, 61% win rate, but it's more of a chore than it is a pleasure.

Bit of a noob question. A lot of my recent games have turned out: we do really well early game, mid game is eh, then late game it becomes a stalemate and we win after 55 minutes xd. Is it simply because the other team has a lot of carries that do well late or am I missing something...?


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 27, 2013)

You probably aren't pressing your advantages, AKA not taking turrets/objectives and such.
After a succesfull gank you should take the turret with your teammate or take Dragon with your bot/mid laners

Anyway, +2 points, at 97. God damn it. I think that ill get 0 LP when i reach 99. Ill probably have to lose a game or two to reset my LP gains. HOW DOES THIS WORK.


----------



## Nim (Oct 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> HOW DOES THIS WORK.



I didn't win much LP either. After getting 0 LP one game I lost a match after (not on purpose!). Then won one and was in promotion. After failing promo I gained ~20 LP, so it was normal again. Should work for you too


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 27, 2013)

Why does the game want me to lose 

Why dose it want to make me suffer
TY for the info though


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2013)

At least your LP gains will eventually reset with a loss.
I have to gamble on getting demoted like a boss.


----------



## Psychic (Oct 27, 2013)

Up for promos 4 times...lost them all dued to trolls. GG.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 27, 2013)

Yee, I've been noticing a lot of trolls lately


----------



## Darth (Oct 27, 2013)

got two silver I accounts to Gold V in the same day lol. It's not really boosting when the original owner never plays on it right? 

I'm only 35 lp away from plat. Guess I should take care of that now.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 27, 2013)

just had 2 people go afk in a game that was going perfectly fine up till that point


----------



## Sansa (Oct 27, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-TtvcpDSTk[/youtube]
TERRY AND OTHERS WHO PLAYED WITH ME THAT NIGHT

LOOK AT THE VI'S IGN

IT'S THAT FUCKING MASTER YI THAT NEVER SPOKE, NEVER GANKED MID, AND NEVER GAVE ME BLUE BUFF


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 27, 2013)

oh what the fuck  rofl


----------



## Chausie (Oct 27, 2013)

hey guys, maybe they will sell us all those skins we want today


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm curious as to why my Ashe would rush a LW when the enemy team was stacking MR.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 27, 2013)

have you asked her?

maybe you should ask her


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 27, 2013)

Chausie said:


> have you asked her?
> 
> maybe you should ask her



I asked her.

And she didn't reply


----------



## Chausie (Oct 27, 2013)

oh 

maybe one day you will find out!

also, i hate it when the client crashes just when i want to report someone. shit sucks.

though maybe it's a good thing, the guy turned around once i saved his life twice, but he didn't apologise for the start of the game


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Oct 28, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I'm curious as to why my Ashe would rush a LW when the enemy team was stacking MR.



She wants to double penetrate them.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 28, 2013)

Alrighty, never going back to BoTRK ever again.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 28, 2013)

i've always wondered by people rush BoTRK on Zed nowadays. back in Feb, the more common thing was to get vamp scepter+brutalizer then complete the respective builds for them.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 28, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Alrighty, never going back to BoTRK ever again.



wat, that is the Fifi build. Bar those questionable boots.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 28, 2013)

lucidity boots are actually good on ad casters like zed and riven. want dat cd.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 28, 2013)

I just got -18 LP for my first Plat 2 loss.
My LP +/- per game is fixed now, like a boss!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 28, 2013)

Yup! +19 for a win!
The mastermind is in!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 28, 2013)

4N said:


> i've always wondered by people rush BoTRK on Zed nowadays. back in Feb, the more common thing was to get vamp scepter+brutalizer then complete the respective builds for them.



Because Botrk counts as "damage from Zed." Once you ult and use Botrk, the damage gets increased from the Botrk active. Plus it makes it easier to stick on people.

It seems Hydra is much better though


----------



## Chad (Oct 28, 2013)

Gragas is so cute


----------



## Morglay (Oct 28, 2013)

I have been losing games for people due to trolling.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 28, 2013)

I had a toxic Fiddlesticks who was raging on our support at the beginning of the game. He stopped in the middle of the game. But then he apologize after we won the game.

Still reportable?


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 28, 2013)

Hydra is better for damage output.

BotRK is beter for utility.

It all comes down to what you value the most.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 28, 2013)

I MUST PLAY THE TOP SWAIN

Oh and Kat.

Kat is very god tier.


----------



## Darth (Oct 28, 2013)

wtf Katarina and Rengar are considered God Tier?

Guess I should play more Eve/Nidalee.


----------



## Nim (Oct 28, 2013)

wooow I have a winning streak of 8 in rankeds right now :3 never had this much wins in a row before!


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 28, 2013)

That's a very questionable tier list.


----------



## Darth (Oct 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> That's a very questionable tier list.



TIL Tryndamere, Nidalee, Singed, Evelynn, Fiddlesticks, Annie, Rengar, and Katarina are all apparently God Tier. 

I'll let him have Aatrox, Zed, Jinx, Corki, Kassadin, Caitlyn, and Fizz. But the that first list? 

Uh, no.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 28, 2013)

I am playing Swain and  Rammus top when i reach Diamond


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 28, 2013)

I do agree on Trynd, Eve and Fiddle though


----------



## Chaos (Oct 28, 2013)

I just won a 2v1 lane against Veigar and Fiora, killstreaking.

Team still lost...


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 28, 2013)

Eve god tier? Oh god no.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 28, 2013)

So got back into Plat 1 again, I'm pretty sure I fixed my LP.
I am a master mind of solo queue, getting demoted for fun NP.


----------



## Darth (Oct 28, 2013)

WAD said:


> So got back into Plat 1 again, I'm pretty sure I fixed my LP.
> I am a master mind of solo queue, getting demoted for fun NP.



inb4 single digit gains.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 28, 2013)

Not gonna happen, later on today when I play and win I'll post a screenshot.
Also, definitely gonna start maining support again, when I ward it's hard to get caught.


----------



## Nim (Oct 28, 2013)

9 wins in a row <3 I'm so proud, somehow


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 28, 2013)

I miss the old Draven so much, even if I just made an awesome comeback with him.

I'm getting on average about 10+ kills per game with Zed now, good stuff.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> TIL Tryndamere, Nidalee, Singed, Evelynn, Fiddlesticks, Annie, Rengar, and Katarina are all apparently God Tier.
> 
> I'll let him have Aatrox, Zed, Jinx, Corki, Kassadin, Caitlyn, and Fizz. But the that first list?
> 
> Uh, no.



Since the last three days, I've been ranking. I would agree on that tier list. Annie and Fiddlesticks, either mid/jungle or support, is really goddamn strong. Especially when you scale into the late game, and the support can actually kill you.

Rengar, um I haven't actually seen him but Gogeta is climbing with Rengar so who knows?

Eve is just mostly a pubstomp because you're forced to buy pinks or die to her ganks. She has to do well and most of the time I've seen she does do well. 

FUCK NIDALEE. (I've been losing to her)

Trynd is one of those champions where even if he falls behind early, he can catch up and be just as annoying. (Be off split pushing or crit your adc in one shot). He really needs to be behind by a lot to actually stop him. Also tons of CC would help.

I don't know about Singed and Katarina. I haven't seen them. The one time I did see a Katarina, her ultimate is so fucking stupid. There is no delay in the cast time so there's no time to react when she actually ults. It goes by so quick, that she can deal so much damage in one second. (She was on my team)

Basically if she snowballs, she wins. But thats just what Katarina is.

As far as the rest of the list go, I kind of question it. But the God tier I mostly agree with because I feel they are all very strong champions in this patch.


----------



## αce (Oct 28, 2013)

i'd agree with the trynd and nid though
i've heard high elo players complain about those champions all the time


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 28, 2013)

Ace your alive


----------



## Chausie (Oct 28, 2013)

fucking euw went down just as nim and i were owning it up in bot lane


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]04854XqcfCY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 28, 2013)

Finally. You got this Gogeta. The glorious diamond in euw.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you!
Ill play the games tommorow though since i am busy today.

The game before that i went Twitch and although we were kinda stomping bot enemy mid stomped my mid and went 14-0-6. Hope i don't get that in these games.
Nasus OP son. I don't play Rango anymore unless i am forced to jungle, he requires much higher mastery due to the fact that he loses most match ups - so the player has to be vastly better to win lane.


----------



## αce (Oct 28, 2013)

genome i need you
so we can duo


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm at work I get done at 3

I'm in silver tho


----------



## αce (Oct 28, 2013)

congratulations
silver is just bronze with paint over it


----------



## Maerala (Oct 28, 2013)

And sexy custom wards.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 28, 2013)

and a pretty border


----------



## Maerala (Oct 28, 2013)

This is not attractive.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh my god that fucking face is scary as shit


----------



## Morglay (Oct 28, 2013)

Maerala said:


> This is not attractive.



Another porn star splash art, Riot must be run by feminists....


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 28, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Thank you!
> Ill play the games tommorow though since i am busy today.
> 
> The game before that i went Twitch and although we were kinda stomping bot enemy mid stomped my mid and went 14-0-6. Hope i don't get that in these games.
> Nasus OP son. I don't play Rango anymore unless i am forced to jungle, he requires much higher mastery due to the fact that he loses most match ups - so the player has to be vastly better to win lane.



I got tired of playing Nasus, he can get boring if you just spam him. But I agree, Nasus op. 

I need to learn Kat and play Swain top.

From what I see on probuilds by Mancloud when he played Kat, he went Dorans shield->DFG->Haunting Guise -> Rabadon -> Void staff-> Hourglass -> Liandry. 

.. So purely AP then.


----------



## OS (Oct 28, 2013)

You guys are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). That's a nice splash art.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 28, 2013)

I love it actually. 

Not because of porn stuff, but because it's Sivir and it's awesome. Period.


----------



## Nim (Oct 28, 2013)

I like the new Sivir Splash Art  so warm colors <3


----------



## Maerala (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't know mang, she looks like Vi cuntpunched her.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 28, 2013)

From the Harrowing reddit topic:

"Udyr said they may even release on first week of Nov."

GG. It's probably going to be released when Pre-season starts.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 28, 2013)

Maerala said:


> I don't know mang, she looks like Vi cuntpunched her.



 This so much this.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 28, 2013)

_After_ Halloween?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 28, 2013)

Maerala said:


> _After_ Halloween?



Well the pool party skins were released towards the end of summer.

But if it's going to happen, it should happen on tuesday/weds this week since that's when they do their events.

If not then, yeah after Halloween. Which makes no sense, they're only make 2 new skins and releasing the old ones l0l


----------



## Morglay (Oct 28, 2013)

Got demoted after such pro play. Why am I so damn good? If you need any tips feel free to ask.


----------



## αce (Oct 28, 2013)

that's a good splash art


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't know what's up with the reactions to this Splash art or Officer Vi's splash art anyway. Neither look that oversexualized and neither really look like pornstars to me. People are really overreacting.

Honestly, I only think 12 year old boys with raging hormones could look at those splash arts in a sexual way.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 28, 2013)

αce said:


> congratulations
> silver is just bronze with paint over it



fgt

you didn't congratulate me.


----------



## αce (Oct 28, 2013)

> I don't know what's up with the reactions to this Splash art or Officer  Vi's splash art anyway. Neither look that oversexualized and neither  really look like pornstars to me. People are really overreacting.



Kids are retarded



> Honestly, I only think 12 year old boys with raging hormones could look at those splash arts in a sexual way.



They are supposed to be good looking or whatever
but anyone who has honestly fapped to a league of legends splash art needs to see a shrink


----------



## OS (Oct 28, 2013)

Maerala said:


> I don't know mang, she looks like Vi cuntpunched her.



To me it looks like she's throwing her weapon. So suck it.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 28, 2013)

Nidalee is honestly fucking ridiculous. One of the few reasons I stopped playing ranked for the season. One surprise spear and the carry is out of the teamfight before it begins. A comment on that site describes it perfectly: "Its one thing to be ready for a spear, sure.  Its another thing to be dodging spears every 4 seconds for a minute long siege." Ridiculous. New players here, if you're terrible at Solo Q, save up for Nidalee and rape shit every game.

Also why do the free character rotations happen on Tuesday not Monday.

edit: On the topic on Rengar: I don't have him so I don't really know how powerful he is in my own hands. His walking animation looks like he's hopping around, though. lol


----------



## OS (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Treerone (Oct 28, 2013)

I just don't like how she has one giant tooth.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 28, 2013)

So my mother drove to the store and drove back to my house with my family. She drove in and on our driveway was this bird falcon thing, and it was just staring (starring?) at us intently. o.O It didn't look injured at all, it was standing upright, not moving but looking right at us. Eventually it looked at a squirrel and went after it, landed on a fence, and continued to stare at us as we just then got out of the car. Then it flew to my neighbor's roof, and stared at us again as we walked in the door...

That sounded a lot creepier in my head however it was weird o.o


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 28, 2013)

and of course my mother, being emotionally detached for the past week, believed it was some sort of sign because of my dog that died last Wednesday o.o


----------



## Chausie (Oct 28, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> So my mother drove to the store and drove back to my house with my family. She drove in and on our driveway was this bird falcon thing, and it was just staring (starring?) at us intently. o.O It didn't look injured at all, it was standing upright, not moving but looking right at us. Eventually it looked at a squirrel and went after it, landed on a fence, and continued to stare at us as we just then got out of the car. Then it flew to my neighbor's roof, and stared at us again as we walked in the door...
> 
> That sounded a lot creepier in my head however it was weird o.o



ye, birds are weird


----------



## OS (Oct 28, 2013)

I found a dead groundhog in my yard in FLORIDA. Can't beat that.


----------



## Darth (Oct 28, 2013)

Maerala said:


> This is not attractive.




check out that face. 

imo everything but the face is nice. 


αce said:


> Kids are retarded
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 28, 2013)

Small details make such big changes


----------



## αce (Oct 28, 2013)

well i got carried to silver 2 by a soraka mid
i have no shame


----------



## Darth (Oct 28, 2013)

αce said:


> well i got carried to silver 2 by a soraka mid
> i have no shame



lolol he has a nami support game in his match history where he bought an IE. 

This guy...


----------



## Chausie (Oct 28, 2013)

says the fucking ap leona


----------



## Darth (Oct 28, 2013)

Chausie said:


> says the fucking ap leona



the ap leona who carried your sorry ass.


----------



## Austin (Oct 28, 2013)

so vi and zyra harrowing skins are permanent?


----------



## Darth (Oct 28, 2013)

man leona's so broken. can't believe fnatic was the only team that played her at worlds. I'm 12-5 with her in Ranked and honestly my team has to fail super hard for me to lose games on her. great peel, great initiate, great laning and high synergy with aggressive adc's. 

i'm in love all over again.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 28, 2013)

First promo gmae

Our jungler comes top, feeds Riven double buffs. Goes mid, feeds enemy kills. Goes in when we ping him multiple times to back. Suicides stupidly, maxes W on jungle fucking Rammus and goes 0-8-2.
Such an obvious troll.
Then mid ends up 1-4-1 and ofcourse enemy double kill every minute at bot lane.
Fuck, man.

I even went 2-1 against Riven despite my Rammus giving her huge advantage. Ended 3-3.


----------



## αce (Oct 28, 2013)

> man leona's so broken. can't believe fnatic was the only team that  played her at worlds. I'm 12-5 with her in Ranked and honestly my team  has to fail super hard for me to lose games on her. great peel, great  initiate, great laning and high synergy with aggressive adc's.



leona 2v1 isn't that great
it's not a surprise teams were reluctant to pick her


----------



## Austin (Oct 28, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> First promo gmae
> 
> Our jungler comes top, feeds Riven double buffs. Goes mid, feeds enemy kills. Goes in when we ping him multiple times to back. Suicides stupidly, maxes W on jungle fucking Rammus and goes 0-8-2.
> Such an obvious troll.
> ...



was he a diamond 5? i hear about diamond 5 trolls all the time and i get gold 5 trolls in silver all the time lol


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 28, 2013)

This asshole


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 28, 2013)

Why do most rammus I see  get a madred's razor? I don't understand that ._.


----------



## Didi (Oct 28, 2013)

Cuz armor bro, muh rammus passive, more deeeeeeps!!11!


----------



## Austin (Oct 28, 2013)

i like golem jg item on ram


----------



## Morglay (Oct 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> check out that face.



She has the horrified look of a 1st timer in Maga who is about to shit themselves in the middle of the crowded strip.

I guess it is brilliant in the fact its detailed enough for me to envision exactly that.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 28, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Small details make such big changes



Cannot unsee


----------



## Darth (Oct 28, 2013)

αce said:


> leona 2v1 isn't that great
> it's not a surprise teams were reluctant to pick her


wat?

if she catches them once, they're usually dead or blowing summoners. 

and she can dive them with impunity. 

I don't see how Leona isn't AMAZING in 2v1 matchups. 

And at worlds we saw quite a few 2v2 bot lanes. And she's just as great 2v2.


Demonic Shaman said:


> Why do most rammus I see  get a madred's razor? I don't understand that ._.



cause madreds gives you better single target damage than spirit stone. the armor also synergizes with your passive. Rammus has enough aoe damage with his w to clear the smaller creeps with just his base damages, but his single target damage is lacking, which results in fairly slow clears. Madreds basically offsets that problem. 

You can build a Spirit Stone instead if your jungling style is more gank heavy and you won't rely on farming your jungle. Ancient Golem is more or less a must buy on pretty much every jungler these days, but yeah. Madreds is just a better transitional item on him.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 28, 2013)

Spent the last 8? hours playing Batman: Arkham Origins without a break.

Finished the main story and 1 side quest.

WORTH.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> wat?
> 
> if she catches them once, they're usually dead or blowing summoners.
> 
> ...



Oh I see, I would have to try that on Rammus next time and see how it goes. I like Ancient Golem though because it also gives tenacity so I just want to be a little bit tankier in that sense. 

I miss playing Rammus jungle actually. I'll have to try it soon when I can.

Also Leona 2 v 1 is pretty scary because it can be a 3 v 1 with a jungler. Leona can easily dive under the turret along with the jungler so yeah. As far as 2 v 2 goes, if I remember some pros don't like to go melee supports because they get harassed by ranged. They basically have to hit their skills to be useful and if they miss, they'll get harassed and poked down (It's also why we haven't seen much of Alistar/Blitz lately). If I would have to describe Leona, she would be ... high risk high reward?

Though she's not that high of a risk as Blitz is. Also if Leona gets behind in levels, she's not that useful.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 28, 2013)

leona 2v1. she can't poke them under the turret, can't damage the turret from range, won't be able to dive the turret early without the jungler, if she does she will get chunked and possibly killed.

ofc, if the enemy laner comes out from under the turret a bit she can go all in on them. but the chances of that happening against a leona, unless they know they can dodge the e, are low.

a lot of the time, 2v1 lanes are about getting the early tower, and leona doesn't help much with that


----------



## Guiness (Oct 28, 2013)

deciding to try out amumu at last.

how does one mummy?


----------



## Chausie (Oct 28, 2013)

spam his taunt!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 28, 2013)

4N said:


> deciding to try out amumu at last.
> 
> how does one mummy?



You have to land the Q!


----------



## Darth (Oct 28, 2013)

oddone's streaming mumu right now actually.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 28, 2013)

4N said:


> deciding to try out amumu at last.
> 
> how does one mummy?



Your ult means you win every teamfight


----------



## Guiness (Oct 28, 2013)

yeh im currently watching


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 28, 2013)

Tired of all this Jinx why can't they switch free characters now :G


----------



## Sansa (Oct 28, 2013)

Lost two games in ranked over the last 2 days, lost 8 lp in total.

Decide to pick up Jinx, go 9/0/4 make them ff at 20 +9 lp.

I hope this means my mmr is back to normal.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 28, 2013)

Yep. Yeeep. Bot lost 2 vs 1, Ori fed but AT LEAST SHE WON LANING PHASE


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 28, 2013)

I bought Jax.

Let's see how this rolls.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 28, 2013)

These games are sad. Ill try out tomorrow but this is just... god damn.
Bronze wars are LCS compared to this



Phanalax said:


> I bought Jax.
> 
> Let's see how this rolls.



Buy 6 Triforces


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 28, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> These games are sad. Ill try out tomorrow but this is just... god damn.
> Bronze wars are LCS compared to this
> 
> 
> ...



That's disheartening.  well you'll get there in the glorious diamond land. I was talking to infamy when i saw how he got into diamond. It took him like 3 or 4 promos before he got it. But you got this bro. If not now, the next promo.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh my god Jax is like a supertanky Diana with alittle less power

I have a new pubstomper


----------



## Guiness (Oct 28, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> That's disheartening.  well you'll get there in the glorious diamond land. I was talking to infamy when i saw how he got into diamond. It took him like 3 or 4 promos before he got it. But you got this bro. If not now, the next promo.



Infamy got diamond? Damn. Last I remembered, he was Gold.

Also, Ryu got Diamond(took less than 140 games too) this morning. Srsly, never met a player as good as him. if he actually cared a lot of grinding he could be Diamond 1 but he is content just playing Normals.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 28, 2013)

The new and improved Vae.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the supoprt Terry. Really means a lot!

And i understand, i may fail this Promo but ill get the next one, but it's just that i have to go through unnecessary bullshit. I believe i deserve Diamond - I wouldn't be put first pick yet have 2nd pick be Diamond 3/4/5.

How are promos specifically infested with such assholes


----------



## Austin (Oct 28, 2013)

Good luck on the rest of your promo man


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm a giraffe.

All thanks to Hady.


----------



## αce (Oct 28, 2013)

everyone is changing their picture to that giraffe
the riddle is so easy too


----------



## Darth (Oct 28, 2013)

αce said:


> everyone is changing their picture to that giraffe
> the riddle is so easy too



new world order. LONG LIVE OUR NEW SUPREME GIRAFFE OVERLORDS.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 28, 2013)

i dont get it


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 28, 2013)

4N said:


> Infamy got diamond? Damn. Last I remembered, he was Gold.
> 
> Also, Ryu got Diamond(took less than 140 games too) this morning. Srsly, never met a player as good as him. if he actually cared a lot of grinding he could be Diamond 1 but he is content just playing Normals.



he has internet problems though so he can't really grind that much.

But i don't think Ryu really cares about ranks and titles but he's a really nice and talented guy. (I shouldve joined his clan fk.)

Its the promo curse Gogeta unfortunately. Guess its riot saying Haha fk you work for yah diamond with trolls.

Also am i missing something about giraffe and Vae? Wat.


----------



## Darth (Oct 28, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> i dont get it





Demonic Shaman said:


> Also am i missing something about giraffe and Vae? Wat.



you guys aren't part of our facebook clique so you wouldn't get it.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 28, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> he has internet problems though so he can't really grind that much.
> 
> But i don't think Ryu really cares about ranks and titles* but he's a really nice and talented guy*. (I shouldve joined his clan fk.)
> 
> ...



he is. doesn't get too tense about anything at all. willing to teach if you are willing to listen.

he is a god at osu too. >_> i saw him play shingeki 2nd opening at god tier speed and then he is like 'ok, now you try.' im like lolwut.

speaking of which, i can complete songs on osu now  still only get Cs and Ds tho but at least i
im not forced to retry.


----------



## αce (Oct 28, 2013)

hmm ill try to get silver 1 by this weekend
then i have about a week to get gold


----------



## Guiness (Oct 28, 2013)

i need to start grinding as well. i always play ranked with a heavy heart tho lol. its like marching to your doom.


----------



## Darth (Oct 28, 2013)

yo who is this ryu guy?

anyone who's good at Osu! deserves my attention. I got my first S on a Hard difficulty song last week. It's almost time for me to move on to Insane!


----------



## αce (Oct 28, 2013)

genome moving up in the world
when we queue he is first pick now
and i'm last
gg


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 28, 2013)

If it's normals, you get placed in random positions.

Only ranked is MMR based.

Normals you get a bigger chance to be FP if you invite friends, but the other positions are random.


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2013)

reminds me of a snake
nice artwork.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> If it's normals, you get placed in random positions.
> 
> Only ranked is MMR based.
> 
> Normals you get a bigger chance to be FP if you invite friends, but the other positions are random.



it was in ranked lol


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 28, 2013)

Well ace doesn't improve as a player so getting higher MMR than him isn't that great.


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2013)

How does one improve as a player Vae san?


----------



## Chad (Oct 28, 2013)

Draven is the biggest waste of 6300 points.


----------



## αce (Oct 28, 2013)

refund him
draven sucks now


----------



## OS (Oct 28, 2013)

killed an ap trist. Felt good. Carried as Jax. Felt good too. Although poor MF couldn't do much. Idk if i was taking her farm by accident or she didn't try to get farm.


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2013)

8 straight wins on jungle nasus....

maybe just maybe i can reach silver tonight ~_~


----------



## αce (Oct 28, 2013)

l0l @ space/madlife


----------



## Maerala (Oct 28, 2013)

Maybe I should play OP champs for the winnings.


----------



## αce (Oct 28, 2013)

in other news
c9 kicked alex penn


----------



## OS (Oct 28, 2013)

why? I thought they like him.  who is he anyway?


----------



## Guiness (Oct 28, 2013)

K. Just played Mummy.

went 3/1/14 and won pretty easily. Their Lee wasn't aggressive at all and was a herbivore for the most part. Had more farm than me actually.

And Mummy's stun isn't too hard to land. The hitbox is actually a bit deceiving.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 28, 2013)

RemChu said:


> 8 straight wins on jungle nasus....
> 
> maybe just maybe i can reach silver tonight ~_~



isn't it like 11pm where you at? If you keep up at this rate, you might reach silver before season's end. but one step at a time: bronze 2 should be your goal.

im still waiting on you and jiyeon c:


----------



## Chad (Oct 28, 2013)

Mumu 2 easy br0


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2013)

Tips for winning a game where Top and Mid have fed the enemy top(bruiser) and mid (bursty sin)
but your bot lane is fed and happy???


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 29, 2013)

Surrender at 20.


----------



## Chad (Oct 29, 2013)

Just go with the flow. Your bot might carry.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 29, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Tips for winning a game where Top and Mid have fed the enemy top(bruiser) and mid (bursty sin)
> but your bot lane is fed and happy???



Protect your adc with your life.


----------



## Chad (Oct 29, 2013)

Jinx needs boobs.


----------



## OS (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Chad (Oct 29, 2013)

Must be NA.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 29, 2013)

harrowing soon.

maybe the 30th on the live client?


----------



## Maerala (Oct 29, 2013)

That is straight up Elise's login theme music, iirc.

Rito pls.

Oh it's not official. 

nvm


----------



## OS (Oct 29, 2013)

FYI that fiora had barrier+teleport


----------



## Guiness (Oct 29, 2013)

would you guys run rather your standard - ap quints, magic pen reds, ar yellows and mr glyphs on Amumu?

or MS quints, ma.pen reds, ar yellow and scaling ap glyphs?

i've been running the latter on him in my last two games.


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2013)

u won lol?


----------



## OS (Oct 29, 2013)

I was against fiora. Of course I won.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 29, 2013)

Astral said:


> Jinx needs boobs.



Nah, she is perfect as is.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 29, 2013)

l0l A Fiora with Barrier and Teleport.

Not questionable at all.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 29, 2013)

I can't play seriously on the NA server


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 29, 2013)

WAD Adrian i just found out that mid Brand we played with was a Rioter


----------



## Maerala (Oct 29, 2013)

Damn it, he's the lead live designer.

I had questions.


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2013)

CARRIED A FUCJKING FOUR V FIVE

qualified for another series o.o


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm so hyper right now ~+~

15/5/16


----------



## Darth (Oct 29, 2013)

αce said:


> in other news
> c9 kicked alex penn


err, no they didn't. he left on his own lol. 


Chocochip said:


> I can't play seriously on the NA server



I know that feel lol.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 29, 2013)

Riot Zaps said:
			
		

> Summoners,
> 
> On 10/30/13, starting at 01:30 AM PST, ranked queues will be disabled in preparation for patch 3.13. At 03:00 AM PST, the servers will be shut down and all games currently in progress will end in a draw and stats will not be recorded. We estimate the battlegrounds will be unavailable for 6 hours.



So I guess it starts in almost exactly 24 hours.


----------



## Darth (Oct 29, 2013)

lol you all are so impatient.


----------



## Didi (Oct 29, 2013)

4N said:


> would you guys run rather your standard - ap quints, magic pen reds, ar yellows and mr glyphs on Amumu?
> 
> or MS quints, ma.pen reds, ar yellow and scaling ap glyphs?
> 
> i've been running the latter on him in my last two games.



MS quints, mpen reds, armor yellow and mr/level glyphs is what I would use


----------



## Darth (Oct 29, 2013)

ad reds, ap quints, ap per levl glyphs, armor seals 

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 29, 2013)

Lol, bought Jax yesterday, but he's free today. xd


----------



## Nim (Oct 29, 2013)

And I bought Lissandra some days ago :c

My winning streak is broken.. daamn.. wanted 10 wins in a row xD oh well whatever.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 29, 2013)

It happens 

They always have to include a champ who dominates solo Q in the free rotation. Jinx was replaced with Fizz. Don't know if that's better or worse


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Oct 29, 2013)

THIS NEW NARUTO CHAPTER.

BECOMES MORE CANCER EVERY WEEK.

One Piece was good though.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 29, 2013)

So should I build Trinity Force or Dancers on Lucian? I've always built Trinity, but seen other successful Lucians build dancers instead.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 29, 2013)

I've tried Trinity and I feel like it's meh and slows your midgame down too much.
I think the typical build is BotrK, IE, and Black Cleaver, it's great on him and such.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 29, 2013)

Naruto's talk no jutsu becomes stronger with every villain he wins against

damn it all


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 29, 2013)

I figured out how to do well with Lucian now, and that's hyper aggression like old Draven.

Forced Vayne to level 1 recall and she left the laning phase with 30 cs and 3 levels behind me, even with multiple ganks from her jungle.


----------



## Austin (Oct 29, 2013)

dat fizz jungle lul


----------



## Guiness (Oct 29, 2013)

Didi said:


> MS quints, mpen reds, armor yellow and mr/level glyphs is what I would use



sounds like a safe bet and i normally would run defensive runes like that

but Mummy actually does a lot of damage surprisingly. wouldn't you run something more aggressive or powerful to make use of the damages?



Darth said:


> ad reds, ap quints, ap per levl glyphs, armor seals
> 
> YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



i actually believe you would do something troll like that


----------



## Guiness (Oct 29, 2013)

also, janna is a pretty good support. can't reiterate enough since people believe she can't do anything much during laning phase and is better for teamfighting. not doubting the latter opinion but i think she is solid support in all stages of the game. perhaps Nami can do better than Janna in all areas but she(Janna is still good)

and since the AD buff with Janna's shield will scale now in S4, it won't be long before people cry op


----------



## OS (Oct 29, 2013)

Vae said:


> THIS NEW NARUTO CHAPTER.
> 
> BECOMES MORE CANCER EVERY WEEK.
> 
> One Piece was good though.





4N said:


> Naruto's talk no jutsu becomes stronger with every villain he wins against
> 
> damn it all



Do you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) read anything else besides the Big 3?


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 29, 2013)

Who thinks Janna can't do much during lane?

Bronze?

Everyone I know thinks Janna is a beast support all around.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 29, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Do you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) read anything else besides the Big 3?



I read a lot of things besides the Big 3, but I know people here read the big 3 so that's all I mention.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 29, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Do you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) read anything else besides the Big 3?



There is life outside Bleach?


----------



## OS (Oct 29, 2013)

No one talks about Nanatsu no Taizai or the breaker. I bet you queers read all of KHR.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 29, 2013)

Rammus on qtpies stream went RoA.

Gotta try that shit 

Hey OS, get the fuck out of here you homophobe, nobody likes you.


----------



## OS (Oct 29, 2013)

I'll shank your anus.


----------



## Darth (Oct 29, 2013)

4N said:


> i actually believe you would do something troll like that


wtf kyle that's not troll i'm completely serious. 

you run that shit on evelyn too. get magic pen on elise tho cause she scales better with pen. 

ap carry junglers are my forte i know what to run. 


Morglay said:


> There is life outside Bleach?



No life worth living.


----------



## αce (Oct 29, 2013)

that naruto chapter
12/10
would read again


----------



## Didi (Oct 29, 2013)

that bleach chapter
we dbz now


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 29, 2013)

Never have I had a bigger crybaby on my team ever, ugh.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 29, 2013)

Didi said:


> that bleach chapter
> we dbz now



rofl thats what i said


----------



## Darth (Oct 29, 2013)

Bleach has been at DBZ levels for awhile imo. 

maybe not at the sheer level of destructive capability, but we're pretty damn close.


----------



## Didi (Oct 29, 2013)

I mean more because of Ichigo going down Snake Road lol


----------



## Darth (Oct 29, 2013)

Didi said:


> I mean more because of Ichigo going down Snake Road lol



oh rofl, i totally didn't even think of that. 

that old bald bastard with the beard even reminds me of that guy from dbz too.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 29, 2013)

also telling people to hold on till he gets there etc


----------



## OS (Oct 29, 2013)

Kubo at his finest


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 29, 2013)

king kai the GOAT


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 29, 2013)

OH NO IT'S GONNA TAKE LONGER TO GET BACK THAN EXPECTED?

THE BATTLE STARTED ALREADY?

Saiyan arc indeed.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 29, 2013)

Should I buy Zac?


----------



## Bioness (Oct 29, 2013)

Chaos said:


> Should I buy Zac?



If you want he is fun to play. I still don't own him however just because I don't really like melee champions that well.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 29, 2013)

Okay so i am 2-2 in my promos. 

Our bot lane fed, but after a successful TP bot and a throw from enemy Shen and Vayne (Their split pushing got us Baron, a TF and turrets) we were able to turn the game around completely

Mid was losing too so it was kinda sad at the begining but oh well, at least we won. If next bot lane feeds again my heart will break >.<


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 29, 2013)

I dunno how to get Fizz to jump over walls. (First time really playing him)


----------



## Nim (Oct 29, 2013)

Bioness said:


> If you want he is fun to play. I still don't own him however just because I don't really like melee champions that well.



your avatar <3
first cat related pokemon I caught in X xD


meeeh somehow I got flamer teams in my last 3 games >_> flaming and blaming each other 24/7. Had many situations in these games where my teammates just stood there writing while enemy killed them.
I don't care about winning or losing anymore, just wanted some nice games ;_; but noooo.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 29, 2013)

Fiddlesticks is so fun. <3

He's amongst my most hated champions (together with Blitzcrank, Singed and, of course, Teemo), but damn son. He's so fun to play.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 29, 2013)

So Annie support... TOO strongk!


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2013)

Vae said:


> THIS NEW NARUTO CHAPTER.
> 
> BECOMES MORE CANCER EVERY WEEK.
> 
> One Piece was good though.


Why do you still read it? >.>


----------



## Morglay (Oct 29, 2013)

Read GoH instead, Mori is everything I hoped for in a shounen mc.


----------



## Darth (Oct 29, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Read GoH instead, Mori is everything I hoped for in a shounen mc.



so you like stale generic John Doe's? Mori's a flat boring character with no development, no growth, and a childlike mindset. 

Go read a webcomic worth your time like Kubera or Tower of God. 

God of Highschool is only good for the setting, action, and lore. 

Oh and the ridiculous levels of power inflation. 

And yes, Annie support is legit. 5 man tibbers initiate op.


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm so behind on Tower of God as well. ~_~

el o el


----------



## Morglay (Oct 29, 2013)

Darth said:


> so you like stale generic John Doe's? Mori's a flat boring character with no development, no growth, and a childlike mindset.
> 
> Go read a webcomic worth your time like Kubera or Tower of God.
> 
> ...



Develop Mori? HA! That is asking to improve perfection.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 29, 2013)

what is this, has the thread become a place where we turn our noses down on those who read what are deemed 'lesser' mangas?

i'd rather talk about my hair again!

also, facing a diamond 2 vlad is not a fun thing when you are trying to learn a role


----------



## Guiness (Oct 29, 2013)

What is GoH?

and if everyone wants to talk about quality, then everyone needs to be reading Toriko. If you ain't reading it, then you are already wrong.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 29, 2013)

What are good item builds for Lucian? Obv Berk Treads -> Blood -> Trinity, but idk where to go from there.


----------



## OS (Oct 29, 2013)

4N said:


> What is GoH?
> 
> and if everyone wants to talk about quality, then everyone needs to be reading Toriko. If you ain't reading it, then you are already wrong.



God of Highschool.

Toriko is also not that different from the other shounens. Main difference is the slight homolust.


Yumekui Merry is actually one of the best atm imo.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 29, 2013)

well it does sound entertaining, giles. what's the closest you've found to it so far?


----------



## Morglay (Oct 29, 2013)

Bleach.


----------



## Darth (Oct 29, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Iirc i think one needs to be familiar with astro boy to read it.


nah you don't need to know shit about astro boy to read Pluto. 


Morglay said:


> Bleach.



I can respect that.


----------



## Darth (Oct 29, 2013)

sha bam!


----------



## OS (Oct 29, 2013)

One Piece chap was eh. All this history is odd. So is that old guy we saw 800 years old? Or is it another king riku?


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 29, 2013)

So in my last Promo game. Wish me luck


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 29, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> One Piece chap was eh. All this history is odd. So is that old guy we saw 800 years old? Or is it another king riku?



That was the initial King, this guy is named the third.


----------



## Chad (Oct 29, 2013)

Smurf'd and this is what I get, a team full of down syndrome.


It's amazing how much more intelligent Gold players are.


----------



## Darth (Oct 29, 2013)

i like how people actually crop off 90% of the image and then post the 10% they think matters..


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Darth (Oct 29, 2013)

lol leona's pearls is almost as bad as nidalee's emeralds. 

Congrats Gogeta.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 29, 2013)

I knew you would get it bro. Congrats Gogeta!


----------



## Morglay (Oct 29, 2013)

Congrats Gogeta.


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2013)

Congrats son


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 29, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol leona's pearls is almost as bad as nidalee's emeralds.
> 
> Congrats Gogeta.







Demonic Shaman said:


> I knew you would get it bro. Congrats Gogeta!







Morglay said:


> Congrats Gogeta.







RemChu said:


> Congrats son



Yay you guys are so nice



So this makes it like 4th Diamond in this thread?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 29, 2013)

Tbh you're probably the second Diamond that's actively posting in this thread.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 29, 2013)

Well Roydez isn't posting anymore and Azure (i forgot his username on the forums) doesn't do so either, and if we take it that WAD isn't ATM a Diamond, i might as well be the only Diamond player here.
But WAD needs to get a bit more consistent and he can get back to Diamond NP 

TIME FOR THAT AP SWAIN AND AP RAMMUS TOP LANE


----------



## Darth (Oct 29, 2013)

infamy, wad, random guy from brazil with the mf set, random guy with the cait set, the original creator of the thread (lolyesheisdiamond), and now you. 

So 6 overall.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 29, 2013)

Who is the Cait guy if you have a link to his profile or something


----------



## Darth (Oct 29, 2013)

he had a sig with some chick cosplaying as officer cait. he played on NA and was diamond 2. 

can't remember his username for the life of me though. and no i obviously don't have a link to his profile lol.


----------



## Didi (Oct 29, 2013)

Grats Gogeta


You must have improved a fuckton lol cuz I didn't think you were anything special when I used to play with you months ago 






(also you'll always be russian to me)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 29, 2013)

Grats based Gogeta, I am proud of you. 
Getting Challenger is the next thing to do.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 29, 2013)

Congratulations Shitgeta.


----------



## OS (Oct 29, 2013)

I was hoping you'd fail.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 29, 2013)

just wanted to say i believed in gogeta more than any of you 

congrats broski. you fcking did it 

next season, challenger pls


----------



## Guiness (Oct 29, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I was hoping you'd fail.



wat a dick dis guy


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 29, 2013)

4N said:


> *just wanted to say i believed in gogeta more than any of you *
> 
> congrats broski. you fcking did it
> 
> next season, challenger pls



Since when did you ever believe in Gogeta?

Get the fuck out of here, Kyle.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 29, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Well Roydez isn't posting anymore and Azure (i forgot his username on the forums) doesn't do so either, and if we take it that WAD isn't ATM a Diamond, i might as well be the only Diamond player here.
> But WAD needs to get a bit more consistent and he can get back to Diamond NP
> 
> TIME FOR THAT AP SWAIN AND AP RAMMUS TOP LANE



I count WAD as diamond since he only lost the status because of transferring. I believe if you transfer to na you would still be plat. So yeah Idk riot system op. So i only count you and wad being active in this thread.

The other diamonds barely post. Azure is infamy and he recently got to diamond.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 29, 2013)

and legend has it Morello is still trying very hard to get dat Gold


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 29, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I count WAD as diamond since he only lost the status because of transferring. I believe if you transfer to na you would still be plat. So yeah Idk riot system op. So i only count you and wad being active in this thread.
> 
> The other diamonds barely post. Azure is infamy and he recently got to diamond.



No, WAD dropped because he lost like 18 games in a row before he transfered.

If he can't get back, he doesn't count as Diamond.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 29, 2013)

Vae said:


> Since when did you ever believe in Gogeta?
> 
> Get the fuck out of here, Kyle.



you see, unlike most of you, me and gogeta skyping together even before i went to training and constantly talked about League. 

i was on his dick first heathens. back off. 

i still remember when we never got along tho 

he hated my diary posts (actually, everyone did)

but then everyone else began to do it.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 29, 2013)

Nobody else is on his dick, in fact most people here can't even have 1 or 2 games with him without going crazy and getting mad at him.

You're the only person ''on his dick'' and the fact that you're proud of it is pathetic.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 29, 2013)

Didi said:


> Grats Gogeta
> 
> 
> You must have improved a fuckton lol cuz I didn't think you were anything special when I used to play with you months ago



That warms my heart Didi
I know you don't really like me (can't understand why, but up to you) but thanks.




> (also you'll always be russian to me)



Well way to ruin the mood




WAD said:


> Grats based Gogeta, I am proud of you.
> Getting Challenger is the next thing to do.



WAD Sempai

I-i...




Vae said:


> Congratulations Shitgeta.



I love you too Vae



Demonic Shaman said:


> I count WAD as diamond since he only lost the status because of transferring. I believe if you transfer to na you would still be plat. So yeah Idk riot system op. So i only count you and wad being active in this thread.
> 
> The other diamonds barely post. Azure is infamy and he recently got to diamond.



He is still unable to rise for one reason or another on NA though

And right, Infamy.
Well when i reached Plat 2 i transferred to EUW, played a ranked (which i lost) and was Placed in Plat 3.

Guess it's also heavily MMR dependant


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 29, 2013)

4N said:


> you see, unlike most of you, me and gogeta skyping together even before i went to training and constantly talked about League.
> 
> *i was on his dick first heathens. *back off.
> 
> ...



That's not gay at all..

Im glad Gogeta got diamond and i knew he would get it eventually. He deserves the congratulations, doesn't mean we're riding his dick


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 29, 2013)

You're Russian?


----------



## Guiness (Oct 29, 2013)

Vae said:


> You're the only person ''on his dick'' and the fact that you're proud of it is pathetic.





Demonic Shaman said:


> That's not gay at all..



you know what the best part is?

i can still say no homo. 

bitches aint got shit against me.



Demonic Shaman said:


> You're Russian?



im pretty sure that was everyone's first thought when they talk to him over Skype. he is Macedonian iirc.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 29, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> You're Russian?



No what

Don't listen to random guy Didi what

I am Macedonian
Jesus christ man


----------



## Guiness (Oct 29, 2013)

still sound russian to me.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 29, 2013)

Don't make me slap a hoe 4n


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 29, 2013)

Best part is that Kyle says homosexual things all the time and claims ''no homo''

Pretty sure you're homosexual.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 29, 2013)

congrats man!

edit: why do you guys hate eachother so much


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 29, 2013)

If you stay in this thread for a few more months you'll understand.


----------



## OS (Oct 29, 2013)

what are your thoughts on the assassin changes?


----------



## Sansa (Oct 29, 2013)

Charm

    Now increases the magic damage Ahri deals to the target by 20% for 6 seconds 

G fucking G

She has a built in DFG now on top of her built DFG.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 29, 2013)

Switcheroo! - Minigun

    Total Attack Speed bonus reduced to 30/55/80/105/130% (from 50/70/90/110/130%)

Zap!

    Base damage reduced to 10/60/110/160/210 (from 30/75/120/165/210)
    Mana cost increased to 50/60/70/80/90 (from 45/55/65/75/85)
    No longer reveals stealthed units

Are

You

Fucking

Kidding

Me


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 29, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> congrats man!
> 
> edit: why do you guys hate eachother so much



Thanks m8


----------



## OS (Oct 29, 2013)

Her Zap hurt a lot.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 29, 2013)

''Hady why are you banning Adrians champs?''

''Oh these are Adrians champs? I was just banning trash champs''

Lol'ed so hard IRL


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 29, 2013)

Zap revealing stealthed units was one of it's nice perks. I'm all for a nerf, but this is stupid.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 29, 2013)

oh lord I have to read through it all.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 29, 2013)

I would've been fine with the damage nerfs, but the removal of it revealing hidden units is unnecessary.

Edit:
So I'm getting 9lp a win now, much better than 5 lp.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 29, 2013)

I feel like they did too much to poor Ahri.


----------



## Treerone (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm all for toning down Jinx. Annoying to play against in general. She has everything.


----------



## OS (Oct 29, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I would've been fine with the damage nerfs, but the removal of it revealing hidden units is unnecessary.
> 
> Edit:
> So I'm getting 9lp a win now, much better than 5 lp.



It had to be done. She has everything but an escape.


----------



## Didi (Oct 29, 2013)

GOD        TIER


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 29, 2013)

DIDI PLS STOP.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 29, 2013)

4N said:


> you see, unlike most of you, me and gogeta skyping together even before i went to training and constantly talked about League.
> 
> i was on his dick first heathens. back off.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]VAnRV2fWHiU[/YOUTUBE]


 Had to be done. Just had to.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 29, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> It had to be done. She has everything but an escape.



A.K.A. not played for shit on competitive tournaments. A.K.A they're not touching her soon.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 29, 2013)

Shozan said:


> A.K.A. not played for shit on competitive tournaments. A.K.A they're not touching her soon.



wat

she just came out like barely 2-3 weeks ago

no one plays a new champ immediately after release.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 29, 2013)

let's be honest, after WC, if I say 90% of the Champs played on the tournament have an escape i will be right. (not counting support)


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 29, 2013)

LOL N00B TEAM THROWS GAMES.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 29, 2013)

If you didn't surrender, how the fuck is that possible?


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 29, 2013)

We kinda threw by chasing Boots 5 Alistar

So the fucking OP shit bitch Jinx just backdoored with OP Q

We kinda wanted to prolong the game at first but oh well good thing Darius is the best late game!
Fuck you Darth though why won't yo listen.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 29, 2013)

Didi said:


> GOD        TIER



HAVE NO FEAR.
WE'RE GOD TIER.


----------



## Didi (Oct 29, 2013)

Fucking Vae threw as always


this is 10000% what happened Kappa


----------



## Bioness (Oct 29, 2013)

Anyone interested in trading Mystery Gifts for the Iceborn Icon?


----------



## Darth (Oct 29, 2013)

god those games were so painful.

vae kouhai why must you disappoint us so?

in all seriousness that was a fun night. gg and ty for the games.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 29, 2013)

They didn't nerf Ahri very much at all.

If anything, they gave her a big buff with the 20% magic damage amplification on charm.

Now she gets a 40% magic damage amplification when she charms and pops dfg.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 29, 2013)

I AM NOT YOUR JUNIOR, HADY.


----------



## Treerone (Oct 29, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Anyone interested in trading Mystery Gifts for the Iceborn Icon?



You on NA?


----------



## OS (Oct 29, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Anyone interested in trading Mystery Gifts for the Iceborn Icon?



I think we are all doing it. DS is gifting all americanos.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 29, 2013)

Treerone said:


> You on NA?



Yes I am.


Original Sin said:


> I think we are all doing it. DS is gifting all americanos.



Fuck yeah!

Wait does that mean we all have to gift each other or just him.


----------



## Darth (Oct 29, 2013)

Vae said:


> I AM NOT YOUR JUNIOR, HADY.



Is that how you talk to your Senpai? 

Where are your manners Kouhai kun?


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 29, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Anyone interested in trading Mystery Gifts for the Iceborn Icon?



Well... It _is_ almost my birthday. 

Sadly, you're NA.


----------



## OS (Oct 29, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Yes I am.
> 
> 
> Fuck yeah!
> ...



I'd gift him since he's the generous one.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 29, 2013)

No one is on LAN, right?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 29, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> They didn't nerf Ahri very much at all.
> 
> If anything, they gave her a big buff with the 20% magic damage amplification on charm.
> 
> Now she gets a 40% magic damage amplification when she charms and pops dfg.



Pretty sure that's not how math works.
If it was then Riot would be big jerks.


----------



## Darth (Oct 29, 2013)

> Players who earned silver in Season 2 will now have silver profile borders until the end of the season



AHAHAHAHA FUCK YOU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) THAT GOT GOLD IN 3'S AND HAVE GOLD BORDERS YOU UNDESERVING PRICKS. 

And ffuuuuuck another Shen nerf


----------



## Didi (Oct 29, 2013)

Darth said:


> AHAHAHAHA FUCK YOU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) THAT GOT GOLD IN 3'S AND HAVE GOLD BORDERS YOU UNDESERVING PRICKS.
> 
> And ffuuuuuck another Shen nerf





so mad 



also wut


----------



## Didi (Oct 29, 2013)

Get fucked Darth it's about the profile border
apparently silver's didn't get one


Now they get one

for 11 days lawl


SO I KEEP MY GURORIUSU GORUDU BORUDERU
YOU JELLY


----------



## αce (Oct 29, 2013)

uh they didn't necessarily nerf ahri they just made her play style more high risk
if you miss charm in lane you're out of mana like that
if you hit it, you pretty much win lane


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 29, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I think we are all doing it. DS is gifting all americanos.



I'm gifting one (Either Halloween or Christmas) for anyone who is NA and on my buddy list on this forum.

But you guys seem to want Halloween rather than Christmas skins?


----------



## αce (Oct 29, 2013)

> But you guys seem to want Halloween rather than Christmas skins?



i don't remember agreeing to this


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 29, 2013)

αce said:


> i don't remember agreeing to this



Adrian said you want Bewitching Nid.


----------



## αce (Oct 29, 2013)

i didn't know your generous ass was offering a christmas skin
i only said nid because its the only harrowing skin with a champion i have even touched for over 5 games


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 29, 2013)

αce said:


> i didn't know your generous ass was offering a christmas skin
> i only said nid because its the only harrowing skin with a champion i have even touched for over 5 games



Which Christmas skin would you want?


----------



## Bioness (Oct 29, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I'm gifting one (Either Halloween or Christmas) for anyone who is NA and on my buddy list on this forum.
> 
> But you guys seem to want Halloween rather than Christmas skins?



Oh guess that excludes me, though could I send you a Mystery gift in exchange for another Mystery gift?


----------



## Treerone (Oct 29, 2013)

Nevermind. Need to add someone today and I can mystery gift on the last day since that is 2 weeks.

If you're on NA and want a gift add Teerome I guess. Gotta be today though and I can only give one :/


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 29, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Oh guess that excludes me, though could I send you a Mystery gift in exchange for another Mystery gift?



Are you unaware that you're on my buddy list lol


----------



## OS (Oct 29, 2013)

Heat made D-Rose look like a bitch.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 29, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Are you unaware that you're on my buddy list lol



I thought you said the Naruto Forums buddy list...though it is actually called friend's list.

Regardless, yay me!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah I don't use the friend list here. I don't know what purpose that serves anyways


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 30, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I'm gifting one (Either Halloween or Christmas) for anyone who is NA and on my buddy list on this forum.
> 
> But you guys seem to want Halloween rather than Christmas skins?



If you're gifting me one, I really like Officer Vi. :33


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 30, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> If you're gifting me one, I really like Officer Vi. :33



I forgot who you are.


----------



## Nim (Oct 30, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Anyone interested in trading Mystery Gifts for the Iceborn Icon?



Ohhh I need someone for that too


----------



## Maerala (Oct 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> ''Hady why are you banning Adrians champs?''
> 
> ''Oh these are Adrians champs? I was just banning trash champs''
> 
> Lol'ed so hard IRL







Vae said:


> LOL N00B TEAM THROWS GAMES.



Get fucked nerds. That's what happens.



Demonic Shaman said:


> I forgot who you are.



l0l That's Predacon.

And grats to Gogo.


----------



## Nim (Oct 30, 2013)

> Zap!
> Base damage reduced to 10/60/110/160/210 (from 30/75/120/165/210)
> Mana cost increased to 50/60/70/80/90 (from 45/55/65/75/85)
> *No longer reveals stealthed units*



Meh  don't like this one


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 30, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I forgot who you are.



Predacon.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 30, 2013)

So here's the skins you are getting


*Spoiler*: __ 




Bioness - Mystery
OS - Mystery
Adrian - Headmistress Fiora
Ace - Bewitching nid? (Or a christmas skin)
4N - Bewitching Nid
James/LG - Def Not Blitz
Preda - Officer Vi
WAD - KKK
Rem - Pumpkin Hec
Ji - KKK (or that Ahri skin Idk)

Should be approximately 8K RP?




Did I forget anyone? And if you guys want to change something let me know.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 30, 2013)

Terry 2 generous.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 30, 2013)

Well thanks for the good games guys. Funny how we face the same guys twice and we were able to win against them.

James totally carried with his hooks.

Also I got to try Kat and Swain top  Really shouldn't play Swain with a really dependent blue mid laner like Anivia but it worked out. And I fail at Kat.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 30, 2013)

That second time was considerably harder though.
Maybe if as mid I didn't have the most assists, you know?


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 30, 2013)

I've been running movement speed quints on Ori as recommended, think I should go flat AP instead?

Also have mana regen as well instead of armor.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 30, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> I've been running movement speed quints on Ori as recommended, think I should go flat AP instea
> Also have mana regen as well instead of armor.



Dont you dare go mregen instead of armor yellows. Armor seals.are superior to every other seal. You can get mregen blues if against ad mid tho


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 30, 2013)

Woah I didn't know mystery gifting can give even legendary skins.



Gogeta said:


> Dont you dare go mregen instead of armor yellows. Armor seals.are superior to every other seal. You can get mregen blues if against ad mid tho



I see, I've always went with mregen yellow because that's standard Annie runes, but I suppose Ori doesn't have the built in resistances Annie has.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 30, 2013)

Ori with MS quints doesn't even make sense.
Whoever recommended that is kinda dense.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 30, 2013)

I need artistic talent quickly now.



I need to win this.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 30, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> I've been running movement speed quints on Ori as recommended, think I should go flat AP instead?
> 
> Also have mana regen as well instead of armor.


Go AP quint over movement speed, Ori is plenty fast with her W spam. Also that early AP makes wave clearing/harass that much easier at lower levels.



Sanger Zonvolt said:


> I see, I've always went with mregen yellow because that's standard Annie runes, but I suppose Ori doesn't have the built in resistances Annie has.



Ori actually gets Armor/MR through her E like Annie, though just not as much. Still, I think armor yellows is still superior than any other runes for that slot, unless your Faker who runs flat AP on every slot. Also if you get caught playing against an AD champ mid (Zed/Talon) your not totally fucked.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 30, 2013)

I thought the Sivir rework meant the return of the Spectacular Sivir skin as well. 

Guess there's no way to ever get that skin, huh. 

All the other Sivir skins suck imo. Except PAX, but well..


----------



## Morglay (Oct 30, 2013)

Space said:


> I need artistic talent quickly now.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to win this.



I am hoping somebody will do a zombie Poppy, with her brain on a stick as her hammer and her tombstone as her shield. Rusted up armour and holes in it.

Would be epic, I have 0 artistic talent though.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 30, 2013)

I challenge anybody here to a 2v2 bot lane you and a friend vs me and my friend.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 30, 2013)

What are your guys opinions on that the Turrets' range is now visible?

I mean, it's cool and very useful and all, but doesn't it make avoiding turrets a bit _too _easy?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 30, 2013)

Space said:


> What are your guys opinions on that the Turrets' range is now visible?
> 
> I mean, it's cool and very useful and all, but doesn't it make avoiding turrets a bit _too _easy?



It's only for the tutorial and vs AI so it's not that big of a deal. Those modes were made to learn the game anyhow, so now it easier to learn the range of turrets and to remind people that they are there. I can remember so many times when I first played forgetting about the tower in the first place.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 30, 2013)

It's not just the tutorial and versus bots? I just played two matches in PvP where I could see the turret's range.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 30, 2013)

Hm, the patch notes say only tutorial indeed. I really could've sworn I saw the range in PvP.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 30, 2013)

You guys up for playing inhouse like on Friday or Saturday?

With me
Maerala
WAD
Choco
Lord Genome
Jiyeon
Remchu
Demonic Shaman
4N
ace

We got 10 right there if everyone comes to play, or even anybody else here on NA


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 30, 2013)

I work starting this very hour. I work 12 hours at a time and I work the next three days.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 30, 2013)

Maerala said:


> *Get fucked nerds. That's what happens.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You honestly think we lost that? 

We /ff'ed because we were laughing our asses off and they asked us too, then we played a custom ARAM against them.


----------



## OS (Oct 30, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> You guys up for playing inhouse like on Friday or Saturday?
> 
> With me
> Maerala
> ...



I'm ready to give some dickslaps


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 30, 2013)

Chocochip said:


> I work starting this very hour. I work 12 hours at a time and I work the next three days.



Any time you will be free bro?



			
				Original Sin said:
			
		

> I'm ready to give some dickslaps



What's your in game name my friend?


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 30, 2013)

So many skins.

Yet no money.

Life is hard.


----------



## OS (Oct 30, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Any time you will be free bro?
> 
> 
> 
> What's your in game name my friend?



Hakumen1. 


Also, this kid who I assume has mental issues is trying to talk to me at 7:00 in the morning. An I wrong for not wanting to talk to him?


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 30, 2013)

You're talking to people on the forums at 7AM, why can't you talk to that guy?

Sounds like you're a douchebag.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 30, 2013)

@Ace
Still not a nerf
Who misses charm anyway


----------



## OS (Oct 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> You're talking to people on the forums at 7AM, why can't you talk to that guy?
> 
> Sounds like you're a douchebag.



I hardly know him. I at least know you guys a bit.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh shit this patch has the Heimerdinger and Sivir rework, get hype.

Does anyone here even play Heimer other than me also haha? 

Zed nerfed again though.  maybe everyone will stop banning him now. (Ha)


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 30, 2013)

They were trying to nerf Kass and instead they buff him?

How do they even manage?


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 30, 2013)

All they had to do was add more cd on riftwalk.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 30, 2013)

I would've been very satisfied with +5 CD on his Ult. At least you could bait his Ult and kill him and not have him just Ult again as soon as you get in his range


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh my god they even make his Silence stronger early oh my god and buffing his fucking Mana cost on it

Like the damage was the least of the problems, it was the fact that YOU COULDN'T FIGHT BACK AT ALL



Then they go ahead and buff his Ultimate, oh my god. The mobility is the fucking problem and how you can't touch him not his fucking stacking what the fucking fuck. Jesus huge buff for an already stupidly strong champion. I hope they hotfix him cause this can't wait another patch.

Honestly it's like a part of a patch note a while ago
"The players complained about X having lack of mobility but instead we decided on doing y"


----------



## Chausie (Oct 30, 2013)

new login screen, login music still not working

i guess i had it turned off long enough, that when i turn it on, it doesn't realise


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 30, 2013)

Kass will always be my first ban.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 30, 2013)

Not a fan of that Zyra skin/login screen.

Instantlock Donger time.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 30, 2013)

it seems they released the skins, but i can't get the store to work.

i was about to spend all my rp on that heimerdinger bundle too

woe


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 30, 2013)

My first mystery gift, Galactic Nasus


----------



## Chausie (Oct 30, 2013)

krepo listening to massive attack

why is he so perfect


----------



## Didi (Oct 30, 2013)

I only know Teardrop by them


but that song's neato




Also, on a massive losing streak ever since I lost my promo
on 15 lp now

makes me wonder if I'll even manage to get gold in the next 11 days D:


----------



## Chausie (Oct 30, 2013)

you should listen to some others, some great music

i don't even know what to suggest, they're all so good!


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 30, 2013)

Massive Attack are fucking terrible.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 30, 2013)

"okay vae, if you say so"


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 30, 2013)

Rework Sivir is amazing, easily got a quadra almost penta.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 30, 2013)

They have a few good hits the rest is dog shit imo. "Live with me" makes all the bad worth listening to.


----------



## Darth (Oct 30, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Rework Sivir is amazing, easily got a quadra almost penta.



her ultimate and w are ridiculous now. and her spell shield is so much better too. 

her q feels underwhelming though. feels like the hitbox on it became smaller.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 30, 2013)

see, i'd say most of it is good, some is crap

i never really liked teardrop, but i think that's as the video gave me nightmares when i was younger


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 30, 2013)

Sivir still sucks because of 500 range.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 30, 2013)

i still have spectacular Sivir. James bought me the ugliest gift last year.

but now, its one of the sexiest in game skins now.

i would based james credit but i know  better


----------



## Maerala (Oct 30, 2013)

I bought Terry a mystery gift but it's just Greybeard Veigar.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 30, 2013)

Awuhuhuhuhuhu, wards > Silver. Trufax.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 30, 2013)

Maerala said:


> I bought Terry a mystery gift but it's just Greybeard Veigar.



Well at least it was a skin that is more expensive than the price of a mystery gift.



4N said:


> i still have spectacular Sivir. James bought me the ugliest gift last year.
> 
> but now, its one of the sexiest in game skins now.
> 
> i would based james credit but i know  better



If only you played adc you could put it to use now.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 30, 2013)

I have Spectacular Sivir.

She runs like a transsexual prostitute and she auto attacks like a mentally handicapped child.

Also, she still sucks, she needs an AA range buff.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 30, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Well at least it was a skin that is more expensive than the price of a mystery gift.
> 
> 
> 
> If only you played adc you could put it to use now.



Yeh fck that role.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 30, 2013)

I finally get to my promos once again and my first game in it, 2 junglers + new donger.... what can go wrong. Seriously, wtf! solo que god plzzzz


----------



## Didi (Oct 30, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Well at least it was a skin that is more expensive than the price of a mystery gift.



You can't get a less expensive one, mystery gift is minimum 520 skin



I bought one for a close friend of mine since it was his bday a couple days ago, he got Valkyrie Leona. Which is a nice skin and he likes playing Leona, so yeay.


I also agreed to exchange gifts with another friend of mine, he got me Count Vlad, which is nice (it looks decent and I didn't have a Vlad skin yet), but now the store is spazzing out for the last few hours and I haven't been able to get him something back yet, fucking riot


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 30, 2013)

Didi said:


> *You can't get a less expensive one, mystery gift is minimum 520 skin
> *
> 
> 
> ...



You could, it was a bug, being fixed.


----------



## Didi (Oct 30, 2013)

I know, but I'm obviously talking about what's intended, not what's possible through bugs.


And the people that did get a less expensive one will be refunded in some way
At least that's what Udyr (the rioter) said


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 30, 2013)

Didi said:


> You can't get a less expensive one, mystery gift is minimum 520 skin



Yes I know, I meant he got something worth more than 520.


----------



## Nim (Oct 30, 2013)

Someone still needs a mystery gift exchange partner? Else I'll ask my bf


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh my fucking god I forgot I can only gift 3 times a day >____>

Well everyone is just going to have to wait.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 30, 2013)

Losing a promo game through a rage quit/troll is just... ugh. Worst part was, "I already reached plat, enjoy your loss."


----------



## Nim (Oct 30, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Losing a promo game through a rage quit/troll is just... ugh. Worst part was, "I already reached plat, enjoy your loss."



I really hope you can get demoted from the V divisions somehow in the future


----------



## Maerala (Oct 30, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Oh my fucking god I forgot I can only gift 3 times a day >____>
> 
> Well everyone is just going to have to wait.



Get rekt errybody else.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 30, 2013)

Adrian is a rude fatherfucker.


----------



## OS (Oct 30, 2013)

Well I need to gift someone for that avi. Mystery gift though.


----------



## Didi (Oct 30, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Yes I know, I meant he got something worth more than 520.



yeah but you know

mystery gift costs 490 and you always get at least a 520 one

so it's always better
even when it's 'only' 520


----------



## Chaos (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm looking for someone to do the mystery gift exchange too.

I'm on EUW, anyone here interested?


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks Terry, you da best. 



Original Sin said:


> Well I need to gift someone for that avi. Mystery gift though.



I'll take it. :33


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 30, 2013)

Chaos said:


> I'm looking for someone to do the mystery gift exchange too.
> 
> I'm on EUW, anyone here interested?



You need to have been friends for 2 weeks.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> Adrian is a rude fatherfucker.



Wherever do I pick up my ro0d habits!


----------



## Morglay (Oct 30, 2013)

Is the store up on EUW yet?

Edit: Nvm, logged out then back in to check. Seems it is up but without RP purchase options.

Just finished 5/4/0 in my 1st ranked loss on a Poppy ever. Vs. a Kennen so I was getting bullied pretty hard. All the other lanes fed harder than I did so I am doubting the loss was my fault. I just contributed, how can people go 1/12 in under 30 minutes? I didn't think it was possible.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> You need to have been friends for 2 weeks.



It's been taken care of already


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 30, 2013)

Beat a Diamond 1 player, yay.



Vae said:


> You need to have been friends for 2 weeks.



Oh I see, so OS and I can't gift anyway.


----------



## Austin (Oct 30, 2013)

i got obsidian malph and recon teemo for my mystery gifts so far LOL


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 30, 2013)

Sivir is going to be so broken now, Vae is definitely crazy.
You can trade and spell shield without consequence if you're lazy.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 30, 2013)

bloody store is down again

fu riot, holding off these skins for so long, then the store goes down when they are out!

also bewitching nidalee cat form is adorable. a cat with a hat! i should get a hat for victor


----------



## Nim (Oct 30, 2013)

And I'm in love with Zyra all over again


----------



## OS (Oct 30, 2013)

I only have Gogeta, DS, Rem, and Chause and ace iirc. First to ask recieves.


----------



## Darth (Oct 30, 2013)

check if you have me added on NA, OS. Kingfree was the summoner name.


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I only have Gogeta, DS, Rem, and Chause and ace iirc. First to ask recieves.


wanna trade treats?


----------



## OS (Oct 30, 2013)

Looks like Remmy is the winner


----------



## OS (Oct 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> check if you have me added on NA, OS. Kingfree was the summoner name.



I have darthshiek.


----------



## Darth (Oct 30, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I have darthshiek.



lol that account is long dead.


----------



## OS (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 30, 2013)

So Heim is op now.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 30, 2013)

You mean my lvl 1 account


----------



## OS (Oct 30, 2013)

Well I couldn't gift Rem because he already got a gift so i gifted an irl friendo. Anyway. How do I Sivir? just bought her.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 30, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> So Heim is op now.



I even lost to that Malzahar quite handily, by a kill and like 40 CS.
But I was still relatively farmed, that objective control is frickin' BS!


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 30, 2013)

zomg new login music


----------



## Maerala (Oct 30, 2013)

If by new you mean Elise's theme song from last year's Harrowing.

Also the Morg changes turned out to be very very nice. Her autoattacks feel much smoother and her W is a lot better despite the removal of MR reduction.


----------



## Darth (Oct 30, 2013)

wtf are you high? that's not elise's login music.


----------



## Nim (Oct 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> wtf are you high? that's not elise's login music.



I don't know if I just don't understand the irony or... : C


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 30, 2013)

Me gusta heimerdinger changes.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 30, 2013)

There is a Complete Heimerdinger Bundle that includes all the skins, but I only want the Alien Invader Skin.


----------



## OS (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't know what to build on sivir. I won my first game with her though. Spellshield op against Zed and Jinx's Zap.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 30, 2013)

Fuck it, tried to resist but Lollipoppy is too sexy. 

Just shut up and take my money!


----------



## OS (Oct 30, 2013)

Who's predacon?


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 30, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I don't know what to build on sivir. I won my first game with her though. Spellshield op against Zed and Jinx's Zap.



Probably just Bers. Greaves -> Bloodthirster -> Phantom -> Infinity Edge


----------



## Bioness (Oct 30, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Fuck it, tried to resist but Lollipoppy is too sexy.
> 
> Just shut up and take my money!



Lolipoppy and Haunted Maokai were insta-buys for me, been waiting all year for them.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 30, 2013)

oh ye, haunted maokai! almost forgot to get that one

still can't do gifting on euw 

still debating getting fiora and that skin, just cause i think it looks awesome


----------



## Chaos (Oct 30, 2013)

I bought Zac 

Don't have time to play him yet though


----------



## Bioness (Oct 30, 2013)

Chausie said:


> oh ye, haunted maokai! almost forgot to get that one
> 
> still can't do gifting on euw
> 
> still debating getting fiora and that skin, just cause i think it looks awesome



I know, like I don't even like Fiona that much, but that skin


----------



## Darth (Oct 30, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I know, like I don't even like *Fiona* that much, but that skin



lol pls. you don't deserve that skin.


----------



## Chad (Oct 30, 2013)

Riven skins are the best.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 30, 2013)

Sometimes this game just pisses me off.

Why is it that people are so stupid even when they're high Plat? Hurr durr gonna play Heimer top then blame the jungler for getting wrecked, no you just suck.

And a Swain mid with worse map awareness than me, got caught out so many times, I don't even understand, it's not like these guys got forced in to those roles, no they actually ASKED for that role and fed like fucktards.

FUCK LEAGUE OF LEGENDS.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 30, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Who's predacon?



That would be me.


----------



## OS (Oct 30, 2013)

No one cares, Vae.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 30, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Fiona


----------



## Bioness (Oct 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol pls. you don't deserve that skin.



I know, I have a habit of misspelling her name 

I sometimes spell Jinx like Jynx (The Pokemon).


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 30, 2013)

At least you didn't call a girl Fiora when her name is Fiona. 

I just stick with calling her Fi now because I keep doing that in game.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 30, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> No one cares, Vae.



Shut the fuck up ^ (use bro), get out of here with your silver ass trash.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 30, 2013)

Hostile game environment.


----------



## OS (Oct 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> Shut the fuck up ^ (use bro), get out of here with your silver ass trash.



Get your facts straight. I am Bronze, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 30, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Fuck it, tried to resist but Lollipoppy is too sexy.
> 
> Just shut up and take my money!



Lollipoppy's face is very creepy.



Original Sin said:


> I don't know what to build on sivir. I won my first game with her though. Spellshield op against Zed and Jinx's Zap.



BT, Dancers/Shiv, and Last Whisper sound good.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 30, 2013)

Chausie declared war on me.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 30, 2013)

Played a few games as Fizz and he still seems as OP as he was before


----------



## Chausie (Oct 30, 2013)

vae is mad cause i won't do what he told me!

or well, i told him to make it worth my while


----------



## Chad (Oct 30, 2013)

Are Swedish people always this racist?


----------



## Guiness (Oct 30, 2013)

dat visual update doe!


----------



## OS (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Oct 30, 2013)

But...Nasus is just a dog...


----------



## Chausie (Oct 30, 2013)

aaand the store is down again

how long did it take for you guys to get the icon after mystery gifting someone?


----------



## OS (Oct 30, 2013)

Chausie said:


> aaand the store is down again
> 
> how long did it take for you guys to get the icon after mystery gifting someone?



It says on the news that it takes a few days. Or it comes after the event is over.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 30, 2013)

ahh, ok then. ty!


----------



## Chad (Oct 30, 2013)

Master Yi is such a useless piece of shit.... u_u


----------



## Bioness (Oct 30, 2013)

I like how they are really pushing these visual updates.

They are also slowing down the amount of champions that are being released which is also good, it allows them to refine current ones.


----------



## Psychic (Oct 30, 2013)

I had the weirdest game this morning. It started with a UFO Corki  who invaded our base, planted a sight ward, and had his entire team teleport to it. We ran in and kill a few while the rest scatter, LOL. I've never seen a anything like this before and thought I shared. Of course we ended up winning that game.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 30, 2013)

Why do people on gaming forums always complain when a model or area gets updated.

Like half of the Nasus update thread is nothing but whining about how the voice actor died and how Nasus should have the same 16 sound clips rather than over 40 and with better sound like other champions.


----------



## Treerone (Oct 30, 2013)

They better not change Nasus' sounds. Best part about him.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 30, 2013)

people like to complain and flame, i guess. no matter how trivial

i just got swore at and bitched at for pointing out that aram is indeed aram, so sometimes you will face things like nidalee, and spamming chat with your complaints about it is counter-productive. you shouldn't play aram if you aren't willing to face champions you don't like.


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2013)

QuakeND: uh wut just happend
QuakeND: ?? Nas ur amazing
championLEO: nub team
RocPantherRAGE: ....
QuakeND: though we lost that game for sure
RemChu: thanks honored

BLIND STEAL BARON WITH SPIRIT FIRE+Q+SMITE I AM

DOG TIER 
SUSAN


----------



## Austin (Oct 31, 2013)

how do you blindly q with nasus


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2013)

Austin said:


> how do you blindly q with nasus


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh god, Nasus with a different voice?

Do

not

want


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 31, 2013)

I would be genuinely pissed if they got rid of the old Nasus voice, along with Zed, he has the best voice over in the game imo


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2013)

did one of u gift me the ghost ward?


all my wards are ghosts now O_O


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 31, 2013)

All the harrowing wards are free at the moment.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 31, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> All the harrowing wards are free at the moment.



Oh that's good to know, I thought you have to buy em just to get the icon.


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2013)

20 wins 3 loses ....
i should have played nasus ages ago

i would be challenger by now


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 31, 2013)

RemChu said:


> 20 wins 3 loses ....
> i should have played nasus ages ago
> 
> i would be challenger by now



Rem.

Me and Gogeta have discussed that Nasus is OP since before the Jinx patch. Come on now. And Gogeta got to Diamond by spamming Nasus games too.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 31, 2013)

Keeping spawn timers in the chat has really improved my jungle.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2013)

I just got utterly wrecked as a jungler by a CV Nidalee/Lee Sin duo, oh the shame. :|
My blue got stolen by a spear even though I pulled it into the bush, that angle was lame.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 31, 2013)

ARAM for Summoners Rift would be cool.

Though not completely random, puts in you in a set role to make the game even, jungle/tank or top/tank, adc, support, assassin ad or ap. 

Maybe this will come with Team Builder, I really can't wait for that so I never have to support in solo Q again.


----------



## Chad (Oct 31, 2013)

From yesterday:#lolriotmatchmaking


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 31, 2013)

You seem like a nice person.


----------



## Nim (Oct 31, 2013)

Nasus gets a new voice? My poor bf xD he liked it so much. Can I hear a sample of it somewhere?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> You seem like a nice person.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 31, 2013)

2 defensive items and no BT on Riven.

Lol'ed IRL.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 31, 2013)

No Hydra either.


----------



## Chad (Oct 31, 2013)

The BF sword i had was going to bt.

The Jinx said kill lane = win lane in chamion pick.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 31, 2013)

A bit late to get your first and apparently ONLY BT at 43+ minutes.


----------



## Chad (Oct 31, 2013)

I need Omen for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like Yi.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2013)

No, you really don't need such an item.
Just get a GA and AD and you wreck them.


----------



## Rax (Oct 31, 2013)

Now who shall I play this week :33


----------



## Psychic (Oct 31, 2013)

love the ghost wards.


----------



## Darth (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks Chaos for the mystery gift. <3 you bro 

It was a 1350 skin too! Soul Reaver Draven niiiice


----------



## Nim (Oct 31, 2013)

daaaaamn that last game of mine ._.
"attempting to reconnect" for some minutes, like the dc some days ago (or was it yesterday?).. when I tried to leave the match in order to relog, I was brought to the results screen. Whhyyy


----------



## Nim (Oct 31, 2013)

Psychic said:


> love the ghost wards.



Me too  bought them permanent


----------



## Darth (Oct 31, 2013)

can anyone else not log into the pvp chat?


----------



## Nim (Oct 31, 2013)

Darth said:


> can anyone else not log into the pvp chat?



I'm online right now and I see my friend list o.o but not you


----------



## Darth (Oct 31, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> I'm online right now and I see my friend list o.o but not you



yeah i'm online too but for some reason it won't connect me to pvp chat. 

guess it's my shitty internet.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 31, 2013)

Darth said:


> Thanks Chaos for the mystery gift. <3 you bro
> 
> It was a 1350 skin too! Soul Reaver Draven niiiice



Yea I saw  

Nice draw, great skin.


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2013)

Bioness stop being such a fucking lame ass who always bitches about people bitching. That's way worse than the bitching itself.

People may exaggerate because a) this is the internet and b) they're teenagers. Fact remains that, I too felt some sadness at hearing that they'd replace Nasus' voice. He has maybe the best voice over in the game and a very distinct one. So I doubt that they're gonna be able to accurately reproduce its sound. 
It's also sad because removing someone who's dead from the game kinda feels like removing someone's tombstone. It's like his memorial, and bam it's stripped away. Obviously not as dramatic as that, but still.



*Spoiler*: __ 



in b4 comment hurrrrrrr stop bitching about bitching about bitching hurrrrr





@Chausie: I got both my ward icon and mystery gift icon yesterday already. But I heard it can take a bit longer.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 31, 2013)

gave in and bought haunted zyra v_v


----------



## Nim (Oct 31, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> gave in and bought haunted zyra v_v



well done 


I have all my halloween icons now (:


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 31, 2013)

oh yeah happy Halloween everyone!~


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 31, 2013)

I played Twisted Treeline twice and didn't get the icon.

Not my luck with teams tonight, got the worst 4 man premade ever, makes me miss you guys.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm becoming quite good at counterjungling hehehe, stealin buffs.

I never know how to build my Vi though, but I do love my BoTRK for sticking.


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2013)

Hmm, I see how BotRK could work on her, since she goes great with AS and the active is nice, but I think it's a little too straight up carry item, investing in it early will leave her too squishy.


Nowadays I like to go Ancient Golem into Mobi boots into Triforce. Triforce is sooooo awesome on her. She works great with sheen proc cuz of E, loves the AS because of W, and the phage really helps for sticking to someone, plus it gives a bit of tankiness


In the olden days I went straight up carry jungler tho with Elder Lizard + brutalizer into Triforce. Insane dmg output but you were goddamn squishy. But it was really fun ganking and blowing people up.
But then they nerfed Elder Lizard. And plus it never worked anyway if people focused you down quickly.


Ancient Golem + mobis + triforce gives you enough tankiness tho while still doing really good damage. It might not be viable for pro level, but it's viable enough for soloq. Afterwards I usually go Randuins.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 31, 2013)

Depends on how tanky you want to go

If you want 1 damage item go Golem>Triforce then go full tank.
Or you can just standard Golem > Omen > Visage/locket/utility/tank items

Or if you are getting fed out of your ass BC into Triforce into GA into LW or w/e

IMO her best damage item is Triforce but all up to you.


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2013)

See, Gogeta says it too


Triforce is GOAT on Vi


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 31, 2013)

What I've gotten from Mystery Gift so far:

-Brolaf
-Sasquatch Nunu
-Demonlisher Nunu
-Grungy Nunu
-Bandit Sivir
-Enchanted Galio

I think I have a collection of Nunu skins now.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 31, 2013)

Gogeta doesn't know anything.


----------



## Darth (Oct 31, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> What I've gotten from Mystery Gift so far:
> 
> -Brolaf
> -Sasquatch Nunu
> ...



wtf 3 nunu skins?

at least one of them was legacy. 

And you got Brolaf too! Nice.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 31, 2013)

Marquis Vladimir
Sinful Succulence Morgana
Perseus Pantheon

Worst skins


----------



## Chaos (Oct 31, 2013)

What I've gotten from mystery gift so far:

-


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 31, 2013)

Didi said:


> See, Gogeta says it too
> 
> 
> Triforce is GOAT on Vi



The build path is kind of awkward though

I mean getting Brutalizer over any of the Triforce parts gives you a much higher damage output for the time being


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 31, 2013)

Darth said:


> wtf 3 nunu skins?
> 
> at least one of them was legacy.
> 
> And you got Brolaf too! Nice.



Guess Riot really wants me to play Nunu.
Dat Jinx in your sif.


----------



## Nim (Oct 31, 2013)

- Bildgewater Katarina
- Augmented Singed

my mystery gifts so far :d


----------



## Chausie (Oct 31, 2013)

i got exiled morgana, which is pretty and really bright in game, so im happy


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 31, 2013)

Didi said:


> Hmm, I see how BotRK could work on her, since she goes great with AS and the active is nice, but I think it's a little too straight up carry item, investing in it early will leave her too squishy.



My build path is something like Cutlass->Kindlegem->Spirit of the Ancient Golem->BotRK->Mobis

End up with early health and cutlass to stick after ulti.

My old build was always golem into triforce though, just saw another Vi use BotRK really well and started doing it. I think I'll only go BotRK from now on if we have a tank top.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 31, 2013)

also someone asked me if I had any pride because I was playing Zed.

pls


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 31, 2013)

DO YOU HAVE ANY PRIDE?


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 31, 2013)

1VS1 ME BRO AT BARON!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 31, 2013)

Does the gifting center work for anyone else?

It keeps saying I am unable to send gifts at this time. I can't even send mystery gifts :/


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 31, 2013)

I remember seeing something about gifting being disabled for a short period.


----------



## Darth (Oct 31, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Does the gifting center work for anyone else?
> 
> It keeps saying I am unable to send gifts at this time. I can't even send mystery gifts :/



dude i can't even log in to the bloody game. 

won't connect me to pvp.net and i can't even open the store much less gift somebody. 

welp, so much for playing ranked/mystery gifting today. sigh..


----------



## Chausie (Oct 31, 2013)

tried a different pc?

seems odd that only you would have the issue with connecting to pvp.net

i mean, i think ranked is down and there is some store issues, but nothing that should stop you logging into the game, so must be the pc you are on?


----------



## Darth (Oct 31, 2013)

pc was working fine earlier today though.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 31, 2013)

won't hurt trying a new one.

else it would be your internet connection, maybe?


----------



## Nim (Oct 31, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i mean, i think ranked is down and there is some store issues, but nothing that should stop you logging into the game, so must be the pc you are on?



Rankeds are not down D: at least I could play some rankeds.



96 LP now <3 still gaining ~20 points even after my little losing streak xD I hope so much for a division jump. Never had something like that before  would be awesome.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 31, 2013)

no? nvm then! just repeating what i saw in the announcements on reddit

think i need to play a game tomorrow before i decay


----------



## Chaos (Oct 31, 2013)

Zac and Darius on sale in consecutive weeks. I am a happy camper.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 31, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> also someone asked me if I had any pride because I was playing Zed.
> 
> pls




That W nerf though  made me think I had 20 ping instead of the usual 250. 

I also heard the r shadow has a bug where it is global, need to test that.


----------



## Darth (Oct 31, 2013)

Chausie said:


> won't hurt trying a new one.



The only other laptop I have doesn't have league installed so fuck that. 



Chausie said:


> Else it would be your internet connection, maybe?


Yeah it's most probably my ISP being shit again..


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2013)

Guys stfu about Nasus.

You all fucking suck.


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh shit this isn't Vae posting.


----------



## OS (Oct 31, 2013)

All these Nasus Va queefs need to shut up. It's going to be just like Arkham Origins VA's where they'll probably like it and realize how annoying they were.


Also, need a top 10 Nas songs.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 31, 2013)

Fuck you RemChu, you're a cuntbag.


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2013)

Sempai noticed me. /// ///


----------



## OS (Oct 31, 2013)

Gave 4N a gift. I feel dirty.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 31, 2013)

Heimer is a god in team fights.

I was also able to steal dragon and baron with missiles alone.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 31, 2013)

[youtube]r9TPIj7eMmI[/youtube]


----------



## Chausie (Oct 31, 2013)

Darth said:


> The only other laptop I have doesn't have league installed so fuck that.
> 
> 
> Yeah it's most probably my ISP being shit again..



Ah, thought you were at the internet cafe


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 31, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> All these Nasus Va queefs need to shut up. It's going to be just like Arkham Origins VA's where they'll probably like it and realize how annoying they were.
> 
> 
> Also, need a top 10 Nas songs.



imo in no real order:

- NY state of mind
-Take it in Blood
-The Message
-The World is Yours
-Undying Love
-One Mic
-I Gave you Power
-even though its a Rick Ross song, his verse on Triple Beam Dreams is the best thing I've heard in years
-Loco-Motive
-Nas is Like


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2013)

I seem to carry hardest these days from top lane.
Never thought "the island" is what I would eventually main.


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2013)

Man you've been through so many changes.


Sanger Zonvolt said:


> [youtube]r9TPIj7eMmI[/youtube]



hahahahaha the trash talk


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2013)

close to b1 promo,,,,,, I NEED THAT SILVER SILVER


*sneeze* this is taking too long,


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 31, 2013)

Lol wad you changed your main like four times this month


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 31, 2013)

And he always sucks at his main.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 31, 2013)

He hasn't gotten owned by me in a little while so


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2013)

This is not true. 
It was only two.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 31, 2013)

At least both me and WAD agree that Hady sucks at every role except support when he plays ranked.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 31, 2013)

His jungle is good
His Rengar is awful but one game when we played together and he played Voli he did help me snowball my lane and snowballed bot.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 31, 2013)

Nah trust me, most of the time when you give him the role he wants he ends up doing terrible.

The last 10 games I've played with him in ranked, he's done bad unless he was support.

There's also the fact that he says he ''mains top'' but never really manages to win it


----------



## Chausie (Oct 31, 2013)

ok, one of the good things about having to live with my mother again, is that i get to reap the benefits of her buying sweets for kids at halloween, then deciding she doesn't want to answer the door to them.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2013)

To be fair I feel as if Darth has also been in a slump of late.
Though his jungle is not something I can objectively rate.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 31, 2013)

My Garen support main >>>>> any support main here.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 31, 2013)

I remember the times of my Mpen support Garen
Those were the days


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 31, 2013)

Also...I fucking hate gold in NA server. People think the best way to play is just not fucking fighting and being safe. Just fucking outplay people on gold, baddies everywhere! My friends are plat and diamond and when we play, we don't just back because the jungle comes, we'll 2v3 if we can see the victory. Fucking I go in as Shaco and a Varus is full health and he doesn't even attempt to help! That would never happen in Korea man.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 31, 2013)

HOW DO YOU KNOW
HAVE YOU PLAYED IN KOREA

In other news, Lissandra is still shithole bitch at top.
How does one counter her there aside from picking a mage?


----------



## OS (Oct 31, 2013)

Chocochip said:


> My Garen support main >>>>> any support main here.



My Thresh is a Bronze Legend.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2013)

Pick someone with ridiculous sustain and mobility perhaps.
Renekton works well(lol) because he'll run her OOM and close the gaps.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 31, 2013)

choco is an assassin for the korean government


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 31, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> HOW DO YOU KNOW
> HAVE YOU PLAYED IN KOREA
> 
> In other news, Lissandra is still shithole bitch at top.
> How does one counter her there aside from picking a mage?



Gold 2 in Korea, in promos for Gold 1.

I live in Korea atm.

My Shaco was 80% in Korea before I joined the Korean Army in Feb and they fucked jungle timer/Shaco Q up. I was easily Plat 1 KR server level here before that shit happened(was a much better player, playing every day).

I play on the US server here these days, but the 200 ping and the different mindset isn't helping.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 31, 2013)

WAD said:


> Pick someone with ridiculous sustain and mobility perhaps.
> Renekton works well(lol) because he'll run her OOM and close the gaps.



I know Nasus does well against her, he also does well vs. Vlad and Swain after an item or two.

Problem is that she fucking outscales so many bruisers. Like AOE DMG/CC late game. You have to pick fucking Kassadin or some shit.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 31, 2013)

[youtube]zNVz-C0-qLY[/youtube]

This is how I feel right now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2013)

Aatrox, Wukong, Irelia, Cho are all good picks.
I really feel like Wukong will catch on with his tricks.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## luminaeus (Oct 31, 2013)

Shitty weather this Halloween -_-


----------



## Chausie (Oct 31, 2013)

well, it is october!


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 31, 2013)

Aether wing kayle ftw


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 31, 2013)

My back hurts from carrying Gogeta's Thresh.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 31, 2013)

"Don't get caught, ill clear the Tribush ward"

What better time than that would be to get caught by a Blitz hook?


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 31, 2013)

Didn't die though cause #swag.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah my lanterns didn't do shit, asshole


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 31, 2013)

You died, I didn't.

Worth


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 31, 2013)

You guys are so hostile


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh sweet naive Phanalax


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2013)

Change your custom title now that you have a Kayle set. 
It bothers me for some reason that I don't really get.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 31, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Oh sweet naive Phanalax



So innocent.


----------



## Treerone (Oct 31, 2013)

Nasus splash.


New Nasus skin.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 31, 2013)

If any one of you guys love me, you will get me that Nasus skin.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm sad that the ADC role is dying and will eventually stop being played.

AT LEAST I PLAY LESS ADC THESE DAYS.


----------



## Treerone (Oct 31, 2013)

Lots of Support changes on the PBE too.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh it's a legendary skin too. SOMEONE GIFT ME INFERNO NASUS


----------



## Maerala (Oct 31, 2013)

I was gonna say inb4 1350.

But get rekt l0l


----------



## Nim (Oct 31, 2013)

wow that Nasus Splash Arts look awesome ?_?


----------



## Guiness (Oct 31, 2013)

Dat inferno nasus skin is sex tho.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 31, 2013)

Treerone said:


> Nasus splash.
> 
> 
> New Nasus skin.



cerberus nasus?

that actually looks pretty cool

and a soraka buff on the pbe!


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 31, 2013)

almost all of those support changes are nerfs


----------



## Chausie (Oct 31, 2013)

buffed in some ways, nerfed in another

the way they are apparently gonna scale now, it makes sense

and tbh, the soraka changes seem like a lot more fun to me than how she is currently. and a buff to fun is still a buff!

though if giving an ally mana costs the same about of mana as it takes, maybe they mean for people to stack a bit of mana on her? and q reducing the cd on w means you'd have to get right in the middle of it all


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2013)

HOW DID NO ONE COMMENT ON THIS YET


THIS IS AWESOME


predictions:

if EG actually keeps froggen (fucking pros trolling us with numerous possible roster changes fucking pls I want to know what's happening pls stop)
EG wins from Dig, but I think this might actually be very fucking close

TSM wins because >implying LD will still exist and not be part of NiP (according to recent rumours)
(if current rosters, could go either way according to worlds, but I feel LD is a tad stronger)

Alternate beats CLG unless CLG's new roster comes together really fast and develops massive synergy in the coming month. Alternate might have slumped into fifth, but with Creaton back they can go back to top form and be better than CLG.

Gambit wins from XDG

Fnatic wins from C9


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 31, 2013)

I hate losing.

especially it's because of backdooring.


but don't we all...


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 31, 2013)

soraka got buffed with the starcall reducing her heal cd, and janna got buffed i guess though ap janna got hurt with the tornado scaling nerf

lulus ult got nerfed, sona got nerfed, taric got a new passive but everything else was a nerf(his heal kinda got buffed)


----------



## Maerala (Oct 31, 2013)

Lulu nerfs.

Why.

Meanwhile every top laner.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 31, 2013)

although this lulu skin looks legit


----------



## Austin (Oct 31, 2013)

dat nasus skin


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 31, 2013)

also doran sword change


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 31, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Lulu nerfs.
> 
> Why.
> 
> Meanwhile every top laner.



Top lane is totally balanced.


----------



## Austin (Oct 31, 2013)

so i've been playing a lot of maokai jg lately and i was curious what you guys build on him


----------



## Maerala (Oct 31, 2013)

You're balanced.

And James has enough Lulu skins.


----------



## OS (Oct 31, 2013)

So yeah, fuck all the Nasus ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who were planning on hating on the new voice. It's awesome. And shit son, that Snoop Dog dance.


----------



## OS (Oct 31, 2013)

God I hate Halloween. At least because I don't like kids at the front door knocking all the time.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 31, 2013)

Didi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




it's only us who seems to care, didi 

i don't really care who wins/loses(well that's a lie, i want eg to win), but i am looking forward to watching it. i do think they should do something like this again in between the spring and summer splits next season? 

not like that all stars thing. i find that a silly set up



Lord Genome said:


> soraka got buffed with the starcall reducing her heal cd, and janna got buffed i guess though ap janna got hurt with the tornado scaling nerf
> 
> lulus ult got nerfed, sona got nerfed, taric got a new passive but everything else was a nerf(his heal kinda got buffed)



tarics passive was kinda useless as a support before. increased damage based on mana, which you didn't stack as a support. the one before that was better though, restoring mana on hit. looks like he's supposed to go full tank for better q and w, not ap.

sona nerfs are understandable. look at how she owns in aram? with access to more gold in normals, they probably just want to tone her down a little.

Soraka passive seems interesting too! and ' Wish now affects untargetable allies' is great, the amount of times i have ulted as soraka to save someone, only for them to zhonyas at the same time!

they buffed her base health and armour, so probably mean for her to build slightly tanky to make it safer for her to be in the middle of the fight spamming q for the w cd.


nami just seems to have been buffed? which is awesome as nami is awesome. i wonder what they have planned for thresh and blitz.



Original Sin said:


> God I hate Halloween. At least because I don't like kids at the front door knocking all the time.



i dislike it too. just seems odd to dress kids up and send them begging down the street.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 31, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Summoner Spells
Certain summoner spells have become firmly entrenched within the League of Legends metagame while others have stagnated. We are tweaking summoner spells to make picking non-standard summoner spells a reasonable choice.
Ghost

    Cooldown rescaled to 180/160/140/120 from 180
    Now grants 15% Multiplicative Movement Speed from 27% Additive Movement Speed
    Grants 75% Multiplicative Movement Speed in the first second
    Now immediately updates your pathing on cast
    Ghost cannot be cast if you are immobilized

Ignite

    Damage rescaled based on game time
    Now also reveals the target for the duration.

Exhaust

    Attack Speed reduction reduced to 30% from 50%
    Movement Speed reduction rescaled to 30/35/40/45% from 30%.

Heal

    Now a targeted spell, casting this on yourself will target you and the closest nearby ally
    Cast Range increased to 900 from 600
    Cooldown reduced to 180 seconds from 300 seconds
    Grants 30% movespeed to both targets for 1 second

Teleport

    Cooldown reduced to 180 seconds when targetting an allied building
    Cooldown increased to 300 seconds when cancelled or interrupted

Cleanse

    Successfully cleansing an effect that prevents you from moving creates a shockwave that knocks nearby enemy's back slightly.

Smite

    Cooldown lowered to 40 sec.
    Damage reduced at early character levels, same damage at level 18.

Clarity

    Now only available on Howling Abyss

Revive

    Now only available on Dominion





they changed the summoners as well

think the amount of health heal restores would have been increased, if it only restores to two people now?


----------



## αce (Oct 31, 2013)

i don't see gambit beating xdg but w.e.
idc much about any of these teams anyways


----------



## OS (Oct 31, 2013)

> i dislike it too. just seems odd to dress kids up and send them begging down the street.



I just don't like people knocking on the door. It's annoying.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 31, 2013)

Got my Bewitching Nidalee.

Gifted someone a mystery, he got Gothic Orianna.

Friend gifted himself from another friends acc, got Spirit Guard Udyr


----------



## Austin (Oct 31, 2013)

too bad you're not on na or i'd gift you, vae.

got ninja rammus and penta kill sona today


----------



## Treerone (Oct 31, 2013)

No more Revive+TP.


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2013)

αce said:


> i don't see gambit beating xdg but w.e.



why
2-0 at worlds


So I'm really interested why you think Gambit would not be able to beat them in a Bo3 now


----------



## Darth (Oct 31, 2013)

αce said:


> i don't see gambit beating xdg but w.e.
> idc much about any of these teams anyways


wtf


Didi said:


> why
> 2-0 at worlds
> 
> 
> So I'm really interested why you think Gambit would not be able to beat them in a Bo3 now



yeah i dunno ace is probably high or something.


----------



## αce (Oct 31, 2013)

apparently you missed the second game where even alex ich was surprised that they won
vulcun was up 5k, 2 towers at like 15 minutes
vulcun just threw

im giving them the benefit of the doubt and assuming that they aren't going to throw as hard as they did at worlds against gambit
you would actually have to _try_ to replicate that throw






and c9 vs fnatic isn't set in stone either






i just don't see them beating vulcun
w.e.
we'll see


----------



## αce (Oct 31, 2013)

and besides, comparing worlds results to this tournament is faulty logic anyways
the entire meta is changing and all the priority picks of worlds got nerfed
so i'm not even going to bother making predictions

worlds results don't mean anythin


just my gut feeling


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2013)

>implying meta changes will change Vulcun's uncanny ability to throw won games versus Gambit's ability to perform excellent in clutch situations


yeah nah


but obviously a lot will change indeed, and I agree that all matches will be really close simply by merit of the super season changes

But I still think Gambit will win from Vulcun because they're historically better at adapting and identifying what's OP


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 31, 2013)

Ace is just a dumb ^ (use bro), this is why your race became slaves, you're all dumb.


----------



## Austin (Oct 31, 2013)

all we truly know is tsm will throw


----------



## Shozan (Oct 31, 2013)

isn't vulcun no more?


----------



## Darth (Oct 31, 2013)

Shozan said:


> isn't vulcun no more?



They became XDG. Still the same team though.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 31, 2013)

damn, that bitch make thin girls look aight'


----------



## αce (Oct 31, 2013)

which pro was it that said jungle gold income was too high? was that misaya?
if that's true this season should be interesting


imagine someone like diamondprox or bengi with a steady income as the game goes on


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 31, 2013)

now addicted to ARAM

it's fun up until the enemy team randoms nidalee


----------



## Shozan (Oct 31, 2013)

Soraka and Mundo are way more OP than Nidalee on ARAM


----------



## αce (Oct 31, 2013)

janna on aram is stupid too


----------



## Austin (Oct 31, 2013)

sona on aram is god


----------



## OS (Oct 31, 2013)

LOL OMG The new dance for Nasus (Original one). OMG. Need a gif nao.


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 31, 2013)

new sivir is bawss on aram

holy cow

why is mundo op in aram?


----------



## αce (Oct 31, 2013)

because ap mundo is op


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 31, 2013)

ace

i miss u


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 31, 2013)

oh yeah fuck you tazmo


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 31, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> oh yeah fuck you tazmo



i mean it                  .


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 31, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

